# CanJam SoCal 2015, March 28-29, 2015



## jude

*CanJam SoCal 2015, March 28-29, 2015
 North America's Biggest Headphone Audio Show!*​ 
 *Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal 2015 Preview: 1 of 2*​ ​
 *Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal 2015 Preview: 2 of 2​*​ ​
 Last October, we celebrated the very best CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest ever. It seems everyone, from attendees to exhibitors, had such a great time, that no one wanted it to end.  The sentiment seemed unanimous and overwhelming: more CanJam!
  
At the same time, I've been wanting to return to CanJam's independent roots as well.  And from hanging out with many of you at CanJam @ RMAF 2014, it's obvious that I'm not alone.  But it has been five years since we had a standalone, fully community-organized CanJam, and organizing one is not a trivial task.  Who could do this?  Where?  And when?
  
  

  
  
Over the past couple of years, I've been to all of the wildly successful Southern California Head-Fi Meets organized by third_eye (Ethan) and warrenpchi (Warren).  Witnessing the growing scale and quality of their meets, the three of us met to explore the idea of turning next year's Spring SoCal Head-Fi Meet into a full-blown annual CanJam event.

And so, on March 28-29, 2015--at the Westin South Coast Plaza Hotel--CanJam will return to California, as a standalone event, bigger and better than ever!
  
 ​ Start making your plans now.  Book your flights.  Book your hotel rooms. And head on over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page* to reserve your event tickets right away.
  
 ​ CanJam SoCal 2015--it's official, and it's on!​


----------



## third_eye

​ ​  
  
*EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam SoCal 2015*
 The Westin South Coast Plaza
 686 Anton Boulevard
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
  
_*Saturday, March 28, 2015*_
_9am to 6pm_
  
_*Sunday, March 29, 2015*_
_9am to 5pm_
  
  
*Show Passes*
 General 2-day Pass - $30
 General 1-day Pass - $20
 Student 2-day Pass - $20* 
 Student 1-day Pass - $15*
  
 * with valid Student ID
  
 Show passes can be purchased online here:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2015-tickets-14019652157
  
 Show passes can be purchased online right up until 8am on March 28. Cash at door.
  
*Parking*
 Discounted hotel parking is available for $6 per day or $12 per day for guests staying overnight.
  
*Travel*
 The hotel is ideally situated in very close proximity to John Wayne Airport (SNA) in Orange County. There is also a footbridge directly into South Coast Plaza and dozens of restaurants within walking distance of the hotel.
  
http://www.westinsouthcoastplaza.com/
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our CanJam Event Staff, we're now looking for several volunteers to help us out. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free 2 day event pass along with a CanJam T-Shirt. If interested, please PM me!
  
*Social*
 Please connect with us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/canjamglobal and if you're attending CanJam, please check in here: www.facebook.com/events/858504224213671/


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2015 Exhibitor List*
 1964 Ears
Affordable Audio
ALO Audio
Apogee
Astell&Kern
Audeze
Audio Nerd
Audio Plus Services
Audio Salon
Audioquest
Auralic
Aurender
Atomic Floyd
Avatar Acoustics
Ayre Acoustics
Beyerdynamic
Blue Microphones
Burson Audio
Cavalli Audio
Centrance
Chord Electronics
Creative Labs
Covalent-Audio
Darin Fong Audio
Echobox Audio
Enigmacoustics
Final Audio Design
Grace Design
Headamp
Hifiman
Jaben
JDS Labs
Jerry Harvey Audio
JPS Labs/Abyss
Light Harmonic
Massdrop
MIT Cables
Moon Audio
Mr Speakers
Musica Acoustics
Noble Audio
Oppo
Peachtree Audio
 Pendulumic
Philips
Questyle
Red Wine Audio
RHA 
Riva Audio
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Smyth Research
Sony
Ultimate Ears
Wells Audio
Woo Audio
WyWires
  
  
  
_Please continue to check back as we update our exhibitor list_


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2015 Attendee List*
 Jude
 Joe
 Currawong
 third_eye +2
 warrenpchi
 shioriskine
 dichtert
 HiFiGuy528
 mikemercer
 jw111
 elwappo99
 metaldood
 Kamakahah
 Zashoomin
 Netforce
 Dean Seislove
 dallan
 PrettyLights
 morserotonin
 melomaniac
 Bill-P
 moedawg
 bearFNF
 Tyll Hertsens
 FrankI
 musicman59 +1
 CrocCap
 Gilly87
 Edwood
 drgajet
 Nomad Girl
 Sko0byDoo
 longbowbbs
 qveda
 babyryoga
 n3rdling
 russtafarian
 alfaudio
 jonvply908
 HK_sends
 applevalleyjoe
 AxelCloris
 DecentLevi
 Insidious Meme
 FrankCooter
 audiofrk
 bmoura
 David Pritchard
 b38497988
 Trager
 ccash
 mscott58
 sonictransducer
 Bothand Nether
 Phearzmeh
 adamaley
 Sam Edwards
 JoelT
 sandab
 rschoi75
 Amish
 mikeg88
 stillhart
 Tonyflo
 The Fed
 Byronb
 Gyroscope352
 Flee727
 maxifunk
 erichuang
 superfrag
 Sivert
 immtbiker
 UmustBKidn
 solitary man
 Vince325
 srgraves
 leesure
 SkylarGrey
 musicman59
 MrRick
 Noodlz
 ezvkm77
 purrin
 edstrelow
 OJNeg
 VisceriousZERO
 agoffe
 R120
 Shenook
 bpeng
 jmsaxon69
 3ternalDr4gon
 Nusho
 Phearzmeh
 Funhouse15
 AudioMan612
 No_One411
 ChrisM
 Jalo
 David Aldrich
 u13e12
 moses1258
 eqnx911
 UNOE
 briancvrrbs
 Greystaff
 Klesk
 Asakurayo
 number34
 LordToshiro666 +1
 adpo
 moses1258
 Moratorius
 deadie
 Jacone
 chartwell85
 Headtrip
 UJ95X


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our SoCal meets before already know this drill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in this thread) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line.  For example, this is my "order":
  
*warrenpchi|L|3*
*warrenpchi|S|1*
  
 The above order accounts for three shirts for me, and one shirt for m'lady.  Oh BTW, if you intend to wear the shirt at the show, and would like a fresh shirt for each day, don't forget to order two.  In my case above, I'm ordering three because I'll also need an extra one for set-up day.
  
 T-shirts are $20 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show.  The deadline for t-shirt orders is the end of day, on Sunday, March 15th, 2015.  Shiorisekine has volunteered to tabulate all of the orders (which we'll want BearFNF to double-check because he's like awesome at that and stuff).


----------



## warrenpchi

Reserved.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Put me down!


----------



## metaldood

Looking forward to this meetup (hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 BTW Why is there option for selecting dates and also an option for General 2-day pass?


----------



## elwappo99

This year, can we set Jude and the other A-list headphone celebs in a booth. Sort of like a "Take a picture with Santa" set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I somehow missed him last time! 
  
  
 Booked the date in my calendar.


----------



## shiorisekine

What a great day to wake up, Wkaing up to this and getting a call back for a job one after another. I am so in.


----------



## third_eye

metaldood said:


> Looking forward to this meetup (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's really there for people choosing the one day option, they can select their date.


----------



## metaldood

third_eye said:


> That's really there for people choosing the one day option, they can select their date.


 
 Alright. Makes sense.


----------



## Kamakahah

Well, I can't predict the future, but I don't imagine I'll missing Saturday. Keeps getting more impressive each year due to all the hard work you guys put in.


----------



## Zashoomin

I wouldn't miss this for the world.  I'm in.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Count us in!


----------



## dallan

I'm in.


----------



## Netforce

Awesome, I am so in.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

We are in!


----------



## morserotonin

Ok, I know I have been out of the loop a bit recently, but this is a must!  I am in for sure


----------



## shiorisekine

morserotonin said:


> Ok, I know I have been out of the loop a bit recently, but this is a must!  I am in for sure




Yay, I have missed you man. Welcome Back to the land of the Wallet eating.


----------



## third_eye

morserotonin said:


> Ok, I know I have been out of the loop a bit recently, but this is a must!  I am in for sure


 
  
 YAY!!


----------



## melomaniac

since I'm local, I'm already there!


----------



## Bill-P

Sounds great! I'll come. First SoCal meet for me, too!


----------



## warrenpchi

I have a feeling that the SHaG is going to be TRULY EPIC this time around.


----------



## moedawg140

I was just at the South Coast Plaza yesterday, so now the next So. Cal. Head-Fi meet is right next door?  Whew, looking forward to this for sure!  This is a great chance for others around the world to come to the Orange County/L.A. area to vacation at the beach, see the local sights, and have a grand time at the So. Cal. CanJam.  Thanks to everyone who is putting this together!


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> I have a feeling that the SHaG is going to be TRULY EPIC this time around.


 
  
 It will SHaGadelic, no doubt!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I was just at the South Coast Plaza yesterday, so now the next So. Cal. Head-Fi meet is right next door?  Whew, looking forward to this for sure!  This is a great chance for others around the world to come to the Orange County/L.A. area to vacation at the beach, see the local sights, and have a grand time at the So. Cal. CanJam.  Thanks to everyone who is putting this together!


 
  
 Wait, you weren't at the last one at the Westin? I know you were at the Woodland Hills meet, right?


----------



## third_eye

bill-p said:


> Sounds great! I'll come. First SoCal meet for me, too!


 
  
 Cool! Looks like we may need to organize a Bay Area party bus!!


----------



## bearFNF

I'm going to be there for sure!!!


----------



## Bill-P

third_eye said:


> Cool! Looks like we may need to organize a Bay Area party bus!!


 
  
 That would be great! I was also going to ask for group room reservations, too, since I do intend on staying the whole 2 days.


----------



## Asr

Awesome! I never thought I'd live to see the return of the independent CanJams but have just been proven wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Not yet sure if I'll be able to make it but will definitely try to.


----------



## No_One411

third_eye said:


> Cool! Looks like we may need to organize a Bay Area party bus!!


 
 I'm definitely down if there is a Bay Area bus heading down!


----------



## third_eye

bill-p said:


> That would be great! I was also going to ask for group room reservations, too, since I do intend on staying the whole 2 days.


 
  
 It's in the second post of the thread, towards the bottom..


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Wait, you weren't at the last one at the Westin? I know you were at the Woodland Hills meet, right?


 
  
 I attended the Woodland Hills meet.  Looking forward to demoing new equipment and sublime setups as well!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Sounds good to me. In!


----------



## alexsv

Count me in...we'll have a brand new Red tablecloth.


----------



## musicman59

Cool! I have my hotel room reserved! Coming with Wotts too


----------



## darinf

Count me in for sure!
  
 This is all very exciting!
  
 -Darin


----------



## warrenpchi

moedawg140 said:


> I was just at the South Coast Plaza yesterday, so now the next So. Cal. Head-Fi meet is right next door?  Whew, looking forward to this for sure!


 
  
 Hehe, don't try to play it off on convenience bro, you know you're addicted like the rest of us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bearfnf said:


> I'm going to be there for sure!!!


 
  
 The cure for long northern winters!
  


asr said:


> Awesome! I never thought I'd live to see the return of the independent CanJams but have just been proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha!  You better come - wasn't easy getting this to happen y'know?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *No_One411* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bill-P, you can be the unofficial Bay Area Party Bus organizer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


tyll hertsens said:


> Sounds good to me. In!


 
  
 Award-winning coverage!  But more importantly, just hanging out with us here in SoCal... ALWAYS A BLAST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


alexsv said:


> Count me in...we'll have a brand new Red tablecloth.


 
  
 And maybe a new cable to go along with it?  Maybe?


----------



## CrocCap

i plan on being there! hopefully i can do both days.
 hurray for student passes!


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> I have a feeling that the SHaG is going to be TRULY EPIC this time around.


 

You act like the last one wasnt epic enough. haha.


----------



## Gilly87

I'm there!


----------



## bearFNF

Hey, they said some of the nights are already booked up....WTH....must be real popular...and some that I want to stay the (31st in particular) are ridiculously expensive...


----------



## Scot Hull

Sounds like quite the party! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Noah99

Wish I could come...
 Are there ever any on the east coast near Virginia?


----------



## Edwood

At long last!
  
 I'll be going, come hell or high water.  or both.


----------



## drgajet

Wow, don't check head-fi for a few hours and look what happens! So-cal in march, beats Nebraska, I'm there!

Jim


----------



## Nomad Girl

Count me in! I can't wait...


----------



## drgajet

Who we going after this trip.

Jim


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Hey, they said some of the nights are already booked up....WTH....must be real popular...and some that I want to stay the (31st in particular) are ridiculously expensive...


 
  
 The available nights at the group rate are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights.......if you need to stay before and/or after those dates a separate reservation must be made.


----------



## metaldood

Is the registration open till event day or is there an attendee limit? On eventbrite it does say "1 hour before event start".


----------



## drgajet

Is 159 the group rate or are all booked already? Wouldn't think so, just asking.

Jim


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, they said some of the nights are already booked up....WTH....must be real popular...and some that I want to stay the (31st in particular) are ridiculously expensive...
> ...


 


  
 Yup!  Our block of discounted rooms only applies to Friday-Sunday night (nights of the 27th, 28th and 29th).  Attempting to book a longer stay through their system - using that link - is going to error out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Plus the pricing is not exactly friendly on dates before or after the above.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That said, please only try to book those specific nights via that link.  Those of us planning longer stays that wrap around the show - either before, after, or both - can try to organize other arrangements via PM or something.


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> Is 159 the group rate or are all booked already? Wouldn't think so, just asking.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Yup, that's the group rate for those nights.  Thinking of coming in earlier or staying later?  We should probably try to do a group thing amongst ourselves somewhere else?


----------



## third_eye

metaldood said:


> Is the registration open till event day or is there an attendee limit? On eventbrite it does say "1 hour before event start".


 
  
 Yes, open till event day. No limit.
  


drgajet said:


> Is 159 the group rate or are all booked already? Wouldn't think so, just asking.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 No, not all booked yet.


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> Yup, that's the group rate for those nights.  Thinking of coming in earlier or staying later?  We should probably try to do a group thing amongst ourselves somewhere else?




Come early and stay late maybe, we'll see.

Jim


----------



## Sko0byDoo

elwappo99 said:


> This year, can we set Jude and the other A-list headphone celebs in a booth. Sort of like a "Take a picture with Santa" set up.


 
  
 I'll sit on Jude's lap for a pic...


----------



## bearFNF

third_eye said:


> The available nights at the group rate are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday nights.......if you need to stay before and/or after those dates a separate reservation must be made.


 
 yep, that is what I had to do, three different reservations...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


warrenpchi said:


> Yup!  Our block of discounted rooms only applies to Friday-Sunday night (nights of the 27th, 28th and 29th).  Attempting to book a longer stay through their system - using that link - is going to error out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that would be nice to find a cheaper place to stay after the event.  Is going the be over $300 bucks a night.


----------



## longbowbbs

sko0bydoo said:


> elwappo99 said:
> 
> 
> > This year, can we set Jude and the other A-list headphone celebs in a booth. Sort of like a "Take a picture with Santa" set up.
> ...


 
 ....and I want a pair of LCD-3's and some Eddie Current gear and some WyWires cables.....


----------



## drgajet

longbowbbs said:


> ....and I want a pair of LCD-3's and some Eddie Current gear and some WyWires cables.....




Only if you have been a good boy this year.


----------



## longbowbbs

drgajet said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > ....and I want a pair of LCD-3's and some Eddie Current gear and some WyWires cables.....
> ...


 
 I thought that was Jude's line!


----------



## mscott58

Not sure if I'll be able to make it out from Philly for the event this coming Spring, but in an odd coincidence I was actually at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa earlier today during a business trip to SoCal! Was a bit spooky to just read this and realize I was just there...


----------



## drgajet

I think it was an omen. You must attend!

Jim


----------



## Bill-P

warrenpchi said:


> Bill-P, you can be the unofficial Bay Area Party Bus organizer.


 
  
 Well, I'll see if I can rally enough support for a bus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Right now, getting people to the same spot would be sort of hard since everyone is so scattered, and I'm sure they would be bringing gears as well, so that's another thing to take into account.
  
 But I definitely wouldn't wanna drive all that way. I need to stay on my A+ game in order to enjoy the upcoming gears.
  
 Talking about which, I must insist that you listen to my HE-560 system this time.


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> I think it was an omen. You must attend!
> 
> Jim




That thought had crossed my mind!


----------



## drgajet

mscott58 said:


> That thought had crossed my mind!




We have banners to put up, haha.


----------



## qveda

reserved  !


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> We have banners to put up, haha.




Ah, yes - the secrets of the banners...


----------



## jbusuego

Can we purchase the tickets at the gate?


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the advance notice.  I'm probably going to be needed in North State concurrent with this CanJam; but I do intend to read through the Impressions Thread, once opened after the event.


----------



## warrenpchi

_®_


----------



## babyryoga

Oo, sounds good. I will definitely make time to be there! I had a lot of fun at the SoCal meet a couple of months ago.


----------



## Currawong

I'm coming again this time. Last year was too fun not to. I hope this time to have a proper rig for people to try too.


----------



## n3rdling

I'll be there both days.  I'll have some interesting stuff this time around


----------



## russtafarian

I'm in. Willing to make the six mile commute for this one.
  
 Russ


----------



## third_eye

russtafarian said:


> I'm in. Willing to make the six mile commute for this one.
> 
> Russ


 
  
 Ok, after party at your house!


----------



## Jon L

Oooohh, why couldn't it be the weekend before or after that one


----------



## Zashoomin

Is there going to be a section where non-vendors can show off their gear?


----------



## jude

zashoomin said:


> Is there going to be a section where non-vendors can show off their gear?


 
  
 We will have some space for member systems at this CanJam. More details to follow.


----------



## third_eye

We're also excited!!!
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/color-me-excited-stand-alone-canjam-woot


----------



## Frank I

I will be there for the entire show. Looking forward to hangin in Southern California for  this event. Count me in Ethan.


----------



## Asr

jude said:


> We will have some space for member systems at this CanJam. More details to follow.


 
  
 I hope there's _plenty _of space for member gear, because I'd be planning on bringing my setup too. Yes, from out of state. I've had a setup at _every _CanJam/National Meet (despite not being local to most of them except for the 2007 one), it's part of why I go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Speaking of that, I don't suppose the organizers have any plans to support members who want to send their gear in from out-of-state? I already have someone in mind for myself but I'd imagine most people don't have a trusted contact in SoCal.
  
  
 Btw, for the CanJam newbies here are the impressions threads from 2006 (NYC), 2007 (San Jose, CA), 2008 (Fort Lauderdale, FL), 2009 (Los Angeles, CA), and 2010 (Rosemont/Chicago, IL) respectively:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/173658/official-national-meet-impression-thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/234195/official-unofficial-2007-international-meet-impressions-thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/322345/canjam-08-team-florida-invites-all-their-friends
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/426794/canjam-2009-impressions
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/495774/meet-impressions-and-pictures-2010-canjam-chicago


----------



## Currawong

I'm planning to have a proper rig this time (albeit I'll have to borrow at least the amp since I'm not hauling one in my suitcase). I might see if I can't arrange to bring something exotic from Japan regardless, hopefully some AT woodies or similar.


----------



## Musicdiddy

I would dearly come to this even though I live the other side of the pond! Never been to the States and I do have a big birthday coming up next year so just maybe..................


----------



## third_eye

frank i said:


> I will be there for the entire show. Looking forward to hangin in Southern California for  this event. Count me in Ethan.


 
  
 Woohoo!! 
  


musicdiddy said:


> I would dearly come to this even though I live the other side of the pond! Never been to the States and I do have a big birthday coming up next year so just maybe..................


 
  
 This just might be the perfect opportunity!!


----------



## alfaudio

Please count me in. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## jonvply908

Excited to see one! Count me in!


----------



## warrenpchi

jbusuego said:


> Can we purchase the tickets at the gate?


 
  
 Yes, of course!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if I may, I'd like to take a moment to explain why it's better to get the pass online.
  
 Between the lot of us in Team CanJam, we have quite a bit of experience with shows and meets by now.  One of the perennial bottlenecks at any given show is the check-in process.  To help minimize the painful wait associated with that, we have invested in a *pretty darned cool* (technical term) check-in and badge printing system.  Those of you who pre-register will be able to bring your Eventbrite printout (or its QR code on your phone) and have us scan it.  As soon as the code is recognized, your badge will start printing automagically, while CanJam staff hands you a lanyard and badge holder.  That's it, you're now in the show!




  
 If you don't register online, you'll have to fill-in your badge information on the spot... which will take some time.  If you elect to hand us cash (do you have any idea how many people have touched that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), we may or may not have to make change for you depending on the denomination you hand us.  Even if you use a card, we'll have to swipe it and wait on the Interwebs processing of said card.  As a result of any/all that, you'll slow down the line for those in back of you waiting to check-in.  Basically, you're gonna be THAT guy trying to write a check at a store.  Please, don't be THAT guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, please note that passes are available for online purchase up to an hour before the show opens.  So even if you're not sure that you'll make it, and have a schedule that is heavily in flux, you can still take advantage of online purchasing up to the proverbial last minute.


----------



## Bill-P

Or... tl;dr version for those who skip:
  
*Please purchase your ticket online!*





 
  
 ----
  
 Anyway, I think we should start listing the gears that we'll bring early, so that we'll have an impressive list of stuffs to incentivize more folks to join. (also may be a good estimate of how much space members will need for their gears)
  
 And I'll go first, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If we have enough space for members' gears, I'll be bringing my end-game rig, which consists of:
  
 Hifiman HE-560 (grill mod, partial fuzzor mod, other secret sauces)
 Bill-P's DIY amp prototype 01
 Neko Audio D100 Mk.II DAC
 AMB Gamma2 (being used as transport, I may pick up something else when I have the time)


----------



## warrenpchi

bill-p said:


> Or... tl;dr version for those who skip:
> 
> *Please purchase your ticket online!*


 
  
 You complete me.


----------



## Bill-P

warrenpchi said:


> You complete me.


 
  
 I hope you'll also say that after you hear my HE-560.


----------



## warrenpchi

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Bill-P

I promise it won't go down easy, if it doesn't win you over.


----------



## HK_sends

I just purchased my ticket (online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and reserved my room!  I look forward to going!
 I've never been to a CanJam but the SoCal meet last year was awesome!
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## applevalleyjoe

I'll be there!


----------



## gilency

Count me in. I should have the Megatron amplifier finished by then.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm going to have to see if I can swing attending this. It all depends on what happens with the new job over the next couple of months.


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to have to see if I can swing attending this. It all depends on what happens with the new job over the next couple of months.




I swear if you dont come I will be so upset. JK I know how things are going with you but I hope you make it.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, I haven't been to any formal headphone meeting like CanJam before, just a small unofficial meeting, but I would love to come. So forgiveme my 'newbieness, but if somebody could please fill me in on a few things, that would be quite great:

* Can head-fi'ers bring their own headphones and / amps?

* If so, is there usually enough space to set it up? Or do we have to carry it in our backpack and nego. with the official vendors if we can plug it in for comparison purposes?

* In terms of the registration, is there a deadline when I have to register? I'm sure there's some sort of max. capicity for the event

* Will this primarily be company booths of headphone manufactures showcashing their items, or tables for head-fi'ers to showcase their own gear from home - or a combination thereof?

I guess that should be all - except I will also try to find lodging for around $40 / night


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> Hello, I haven't been to any formal headphone meeting like CanJam before, just a small unofficial meeting, but I would love to come. So forgiveme my 'newbieness, but if somebody could please fill me in on a few things, that would be quite great:


 
  
 Would be happy to!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


decentlevi said:


> * Can head-fi'ers bring their own headphones and / amps?


 
  
 Yes.  In addition to the "member showcase" concept that we are working on (details to follow), you should also bring some gear with which to audition items that you might be interested in.  For example, if you are looking for a new headphone or IEM for your portable rig, you should bring your portable rig.  If you are looking for a new amp, you should bring your headphones.  And of course, bring your preferred music or reference tracks for evaluating gear.
   


decentlevi said:


> * If so, is there usually enough space to set it up? Or do we have to carry it in our backpack and nego. with the official vendors if we can plug it in for comparison purposes?


  



 Lol, we will arrange for ample space for those in the "member showcase" yes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


decentlevi said:


> * Will this primarily be company booths of headphone manufactures showcashing their items, or tables for head-fi'ers to showcase their own gear from home - or a combination thereof?


 
  
 Definitely a combination thereof, though again, we are still refining the "member showcase" concept that we have in mind.  
  


decentlevi said:


> * In terms of the registration, is there a deadline when I have to register? I'm sure there's some sort of max. capacity for the event


 
  
 Timewise, you can register up to an hour before the event, or register on-site.  Having said that, yes, you're right.  There is a finite number of passes available to comply with maximum capacity, insurance provisions, fire code, etc.  My advice is simply for everyone to register sooner rather than later.
  


decentlevi said:


> I guess that should be all - except I will also try to find lodging for around $40 / night


 
  



 Good luck!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The closest Super 8 and Travelodge in the area are still $88/night and $84/night respectively.  That said, it might be better (and by that I mean it *will* be better) if you share a double room with someone using our negotiated discount of $159/night ($79.50 per person).  The Westin is a *much* nicer hotel, and you'd be in the center of all the action.
  
 Plus, sharing a room with a fellow Head-Fier usually results in a friend made.  If you look at the two posts right before yours (AxelCloris & shirorisekine), there's an example of two guys that shared a room at CanJam @ RMAF 2014, who are now buddies.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, thanks for your explanation. That would be great if you were to have a large enough Member Showcase area just in case too many of us want to set up our laptop+amp rig and still have space. 

I also have a suggestion - maybe you can also hire a private security guard to watch over the Member Showcase to ensure that nobody's gear will get stolen while they are walking around samping headphones at the booths for hours on end. Or maybe you could ask the hotel if their own security could provide that for free; in the interest of minimizing any possible liability of that sort for them. Thanks again


----------



## shiorisekine

decentlevi said:


> Hello, thanks for your explanation. That would be great if you were to have a large enough Member Showcase area just in case too many of us want to set up our laptop+amp rig and still have space.
> 
> I also have a suggestion - maybe you can also hire a private security guard to watch over the Member Showcase to ensure that nobody's gear will get stolen while they are walking around samping headphones at the booths for hours on end. Or maybe you could ask the hotel if their own security could provide that for free; in the interest of minimizing any possible liability of that sort for them. Thanks again




While we have never had a problem in the past at the more recent head-fi meets, I understand your concern. I believe there will be people staff there that can watch over your stuff if you do decide to wonder off, all you have to do is let Warren/Ethan know and they will find someone.


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> I also have a suggestion - maybe you can also hire a private security guard to watch over the Member Showcase to ensure that nobody's gear will get stolen while they are walking around samping headphones at the booths for hours on end. Or maybe you could ask the hotel if their own security could provide that for free; in the interest of minimizing any possible liability of that sort for them. Thanks again


 
  
 While I understand your trepidation, I should note that it would literally be impossible for someone other than you to watch your own gear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There are going to be many people there, wandering in and out with gear of their own - some of which may look similar to gear already in the room - as well as numerous backpacks, messenger bags and the like.  There is simply no way that anyone other than the owner of said gear can be expected to memorize which gear belongs to whom in any given room - where there are dozens of rigs setup.  This is especially true of hotel personnel who have little to no knowledge of the hobby.
  
 BTW, the hotel specifically disclaims any liability for any and all gear or equipment that does not belong to them... as do we.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Additionally, TSA will not be on-site for bag or body cavity searches at the entrances/exits of member showcase rooms.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So in the end, everyone ultimately accepts responsibility and liability over their own gear.  As such, it incumbent upon us all - both members and exhibitors alike - to watch over own own gear.  This is the way it has been done for years, at meets and shows, and it has traditionally been quite effective.  This is also the reason why members might elect to not bring gear if they intend to wander the exhibitions.


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *shiorisekine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe there will be people staff there that can watch over your stuff


 
  
 Nope (see previous post).


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> Nope (see previous post).


----------



## Netforce

decentlevi said:


> Hello, thanks for your explanation. That would be great if you were to have a large enough Member Showcase area just in case too many of us want to set up our laptop+amp rig and still have space.
> 
> I also have a suggestion - maybe you can also hire a private security guard to watch over the Member Showcase to ensure that nobody's gear will get stolen while they are walking around samping headphones at the booths for hours on end. Or maybe you could ask the hotel if their own security could provide that for free; in the interest of minimizing any possible liability of that sort for them. Thanks again


 
 Last head fi meet back in August in the member area everything was quite chill. Some of us would get up and check out the venue for like an hour or so and other people in the room watched our stuff and then we would come back and other people would get up and check out the other gear. It was sorta like we were guarding each others gear and sometimes when someone was curious about a rig of someone who stepped out I would go and help em out lol.
  
 Our community is pretty awesome and all gear has been safe so far.


----------



## john57

warrenpchi said:


> Would be happy to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What I would like to see a more formal standardized format with the vendors so that we can bring our music to the show that can be play back on more vendors equipment. Playing back unfamiliar music on the vendor system does not work out so well.


----------



## third_eye

john57 said:


> What I would like to see a more formal standardized format with the vendors so that we can bring our music to the show that can be play back on more vendors equipment. Playing back unfamiliar music on the vendor system does not work out so well.


 
  
 That's a good point. I think it's likely that many of our exhibitors will be using Tidal (lossless streamer), so that will certainly help.


----------



## Bill-P

I'd also suggest that if you're bringing your own music, make sure it's the highest quality version you can get your paws on.
  
 Or in other words, take the original CD, or make a copy, or at the least, extract to FLAC instead of compressing down to AAC or MP3.
  
 On super revealing high end systems, like with the SR-009, artifacts as a result of compressions can actually show up pretty blatantly with certain recordings.
  
 ...
  
 Now, for the adventurous spirits, I'd say... make a FLAC and MP3 version, then try them on the SR-009 and see if you can hear a difference.


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> That's a good point. I think it's likely that many of our exhibitors will be using Tidal (lossless streamer), so that will certainly help.




I hope so, tidal actually has music I like, such as BTBAM and Messuggah.


----------



## AxelCloris

shiorisekine said:


> I hope so, tidal actually has music I like, such as BTBAM and Messuggah.


 
  
 Tidal has Stereopony. Not many streaming services have them in the catalog, that's impressive.


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> Tidal has Stereopony. Not many streaming services have them in the catalog, that's impressive.



Oh wow they do, I didnt think they would have japanese music so I didnt even look. But lets get back on topic here.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

third_eye said:


> That's a good point. I think it's likely that many of our exhibitors will be using Tidal (lossless streamer), so that will certainly help.


 

 Har har. Not with the bandwidth that we had at the last CanJam.
  
 Not being snarky--these events are great, you guys are doing a great job, and we look forward to being there--simply being realistic knowing the typical hotel internet connection.


----------



## Frank I

You always have the backup with the files if it does not stream well Jason.  Will be good to see you in your neck of the woods and maybe stop in while I am out there to see the Schiit!


----------



## jude

jason stoddard said:


> Har har. Not with the bandwidth that we had at the last CanJam.
> 
> Not being snarky--these events are great, you guys are doing a great job, and we look forward to being there--simply being realistic knowing the typical hotel internet connection.


 
  
 True. True.
  
 There is, however, always the option--if you're cool with using a tablet or a phone as transport--of creating a demo playlist with Tidal, and then downloading the playlist to the device ahead of the event. Of course, that's not as cool as search-for-_whatever_-you-want-right-now-on-the-spot, but it's one way Tidal might still be used, even if the bandwidth ends up being less than ideal for hundreds of concurrent Tidal streams.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

jude said:


> True. True.
> 
> There is, however, always the option--if you're cool with using a tablet or a phone as transport--of creating a demo playlist with Tidal, and then downloading the playlist to the device ahead of the event. Of course, that's not as cool as search-for-_whatever_-you-want-right-now-on-the-spot, but it's one way Tidal might still be used, even if the bandwidth ends up being less than ideal for hundreds of concurrent Tidal streams.


 

 That's true as well, though our Windows 8 tablet-based system doesn't allow for it. It would be great to have Tidal as an option (we are subscribers), otherwise we'll be bringing our own wireless network with a huge music selection (streamed via JRiver to the tablets) and, of course, will be able to take any external drives that anyone brings.


----------



## DecentLevi

OK I think the members area should probably be secure for those who wander away. It seems like other head-fi'ers would be friendly enough to watch over your things when you're away. But I personally do think it's not so taboo to allow other people to audition your 'cans while you're away without asking (at a reasonable volume), because that's half the reason why you bring your 'cans - to share with other too. But probably if we're going away for more than 2 hours it's better to carry your laptop in your bag, I'd say.
  
That was a GOOD POINT somebody brought up. I would have a hard time telling if a pair of 'cans are awesome or not based upon some country or rock track that I've never heard (I'm an electro junkie!), and especially if you account for the fact that SO MANY songs made these days esp. by smaller artists are mastered badly, you have to not only get a song that is ripped in a good quality format (say min. 900kbps), but also that's mastered well. So do you guys think that carrying around your personally selected headphone test tracks on both SD card and USB flash drive would be good to use to listen on most of the vendors systems? Maybe also put them on your phone too as a basic transport. And I don't know anything about Tidal.


----------



## DecentLevi

Oh also, does anybody know if there will be Stax headphones for audition there? Specifically I'm interested in the 3170 AMP+SR 307 combo, or any of the other x07 lineup from Stax becaues they're cheaper...
  
 Or any other electrostatic headphones at all? I am so interested in electrostatic now but it seems like this format is going extinct.


----------



## n3rdling

There should be a few member rigs with electrostatics for you to try out.  I always bring at least a couple electrostats.


----------



## Bill-P

n3rdling said:


> There should be a few member rigs with electrostatics for you to try out.  I always bring at least a couple electrostats.


 
  
 May I humbly request that you bring your Sennheiser Orpheus?
  
 I have heard of its legend for such a long time, and I have yet to have an audition.


----------



## n3rdling

I sold it. 
  
 I'll bring the DIY clones instead


----------



## Insidious Meme

^ Sad when I heard you sold it. But at least I got a listen before you did.


----------



## Bill-P

n3rdling said:


> I sold it.
> 
> I'll bring the DIY clones instead


 

 Aw, alright.
  
 Well, then I must listen!
  
 And perhaps a comparison against my HE-560 rig would be worthwhile.


----------



## FrankCooter

I'm in.

I'll be bringing an electrostatic rig. 

Source will be CD's. I won't be the only one, so it's a good idea for you new guys to bring a few CD's as well as your computer sources.


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> It seems like other head-fi'ers would be friendly enough to watch over your things when you're away.


 
  
 Generally speaking, this winds up being whomever you'd be sharing a table with (tablemates) though there are exceptions as well.
  
 For the past few meets where I brought a rig, I basically set it up and walked away for the whole day.  Everything was fine when I returned eight hours later to pack up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My point is, we all look out for one another, in ways that are better than any third-party security personnel ever could.  That is the way it has always been.
  


decentlevi said:


> But I personally do think it's not so taboo to allow other people to audition your 'cans while you're away without asking (at a reasonable volume), because that's half the reason why you bring your 'cans - to share with other too. But probably if we're going away for more than 2 hours it's better to carry your laptop in your bag, I'd say.


 
  
 No, of course not.  And that's the whole reason behind the member showcase.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And for the record, that's what meets are all about... to the point that there are some fairly well-established rules regarding how to audition member gear.
  
 The following rules are the same rules that have been in effect at every meet third_eye and I have done (2013 LA Regional Meet, 2014 Official SoCal Head-Fi Meet, 2014 Official SF Head-Fi Meet, 2014 Official LA Head-Fi Meet):
  

*Please treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
Absolutely no food and drink will be allowed near any equipment including your own. There is ample space within the hotel, as well as Starbucks/bar/restaurant for food and drink.
Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment.
Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line.
Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
  
 And those are also - by and large - the same rules for all meets worldwide going back for well over a decade.
  
 My point is, meet security is hardly a new issue.  And there have been hundreds of successful meets around the world to prove that the system currently in place works just fine.  Reinventing this particular wheel is not necessary.
  


decentlevi said:


> But probably if we're going away for more than 2 hours it's better to carry your laptop in your bag, I'd say.


 
  
 People generally leave a source at their rigs.  Most of the time, this winds up being a laptop of some sort.  
  
 Some people just leave it there relatively unattended (after having made arrangements for their tablemate to watch over stuff).
  
 Others get rather inventive with regards to a security apparatus.  If I remember correctly, JustinBieber set up a clamp system at a meet earlier this year, to reduce the chances of people messing with connections and what not.  Yup, found it:
  

  


decentlevi said:


> So do you guys think that carrying around your personally selected headphone test tracks on both SD card and USB flash drive would be good to use to listen on most of the vendors systems? Maybe also put them on your phone too as a basic transport.


 
  
 Yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And most exhibitors are pretty cool about letting you use your own test tracks.  99% of the time, all you need to do is ask.
  
 Also, it's a good idea to bring a CD (self-compiled) as a back-up.  Sometimes, a disc player is the only source they have.  Not to mention the possibility that you might want to audition a disc player (if that is what that exhibitor is presenting).


----------



## Maxvla

I thought the quik grip was because the power connector didn't stay in by itself. You can see the grip is only contacting the power plug on the left side.


----------



## third_eye

jason stoddard said:


> That's true as well, though our Windows 8 tablet-based system doesn't allow for it. It would be great to have Tidal as an option (we are subscribers), otherwise we'll be bringing our own wireless network with a huge music selection (streamed via JRiver to the tablets) and, of course, will be able to take any external drives that anyone brings.


 
  
 We will be testing the connection speed at the venue and will provide feedback if this is a viable option or not.


n3rdling said:


> I sold it.
> 
> I'll bring the DIY clones instead


 
  
 Oohhhh, I would have loved to hear the Orpheus and look forward to hearing the clones.
  
  


frankcooter said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I'll be bringing an electrostatic rig.
> 
> Source will be CD's. I won't be the only one, so it's a good idea for you new guys to bring a few CD's as well as your computer sources.


 
  
 Yay, got you down Frank!


----------



## Zashoomin

So things might change a bit and probably will but I should be bringing a couple of things.  Yulong DA8, Beta 22, Dynahi (if its done by then), Krell KSA-5(if its done by then), LCD 3.  Also I have a couple of First Watt clones that I can bring if anyone is crazy enough to hook their headphones up to them.  (F4, F5Turbo).  That is what I got for now anyway.  We will see though.


----------



## DecentLevi

n3rdling said:


> There should be a few member rigs with electrostatics for you to try out.  I always bring at least a couple electrostats.


 
 That sound excellent, and I would thank you so much if you would also be able to bring one of your Stax x07 Lambda Earspeaker systems, if you have any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zashoomin said:


> So things might change a bit and probably will but I should be bringing a couple of things.  Yulong DA8, Beta 22, Dynahi (if its done by then), Krell KSA-5(if its done by then), LCD 3.  Also I have a couple of First Watt clones that I can bring if anyone is crazy enough to hook their headphones up to them.  (F4, F5Turbo).  That is what I got for now anyway.  We will see though.


 
 Totally rad! I have had it on my bucket list to audition the LCD-3 for a while; esp. since I was way underimpressed with the dull signature and non-textured treble of the LCD-2.


----------



## audiofrk

Lots of cool member tables @ethan and warrenchi can you guys make the list of equipment by member/vendor. There was some gear at the la meet that I wanted to check out but I couldn't remember who was supposed to bring it. 

Ex 
NERDLING
Electrostatic headphones
Electrostatic amp 
CD player


----------



## shiorisekine

audiofrk said:


> Lots of cool member tables @ethan and warrenchi can you guys make the list of equipment by member/vendor. There was some gear at the la meet that I wanted to check out but I couldn't remember who was supposed to bring it.
> 
> Ex
> NERDLING
> ...




They will end up doing that, but according to warren they are getting super busy.


----------



## audiofrk

shiorisekine said:


> They will end up doing that, but according to warren they are getting super busy.




Understandable it is a big event it was just a request based on how the la meet went.


----------



## mikemercer

shiorisekine said:


> They will end up doing that, but according to warren they are getting super busy.


 
 Yeah - they should have a list going soon on users/tables.
  
 You KNOW I'm not missing this!
 GREAT job to @warrenpchi and @third_eye for building up a solid presence in SoCal with the Meets after and before T.H.E Headphonium at Newport. I know the shows success had alot to do with BOTH of their efforts with the Meets!!
  
 Would love to get the lay-out of the Meet too...
 Gonna bring some pretty cool stuff I'm psyched to share!!!!
  
 


 belonged to my dearly departed friend and mentor Harry Pearson...


----------



## n3rdling

Stax SR-Lambda with SRM-T1, a classic combo.  Looks like he had good taste.


----------



## CrocCap

Ill bring my vintage vinyl rig if there is room for it.


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> You KNOW I'm not missing this!
> GREAT job to @warrenpchi and @third_eye for building up a solid presence in SoCal with the Meets after and before T.H.E Headphonium at Newport. I know the shows success had alot to do with BOTH of their efforts with the Meets!!
> 
> Would love to get the lay-out of the Meet too...
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!! So sad to hear about Harry. As someone who did not know him, I was really moved by the kind words you have written about him.


----------



## Frank I

Mercer gonna  need three tables for all his bringing . LOL


----------



## bcschmerker4

mikemercer said:


> Yeah - they should have a list going soon on users/tables.
> 
> You KNOW I'm not missing this!
> GREAT job to @warrenpchi and @third_eye for building up a solid presence in SoCal with the Meets after and before T.H.E Headphonium at Newport. I know the shows success had alot to do with BOTH of their efforts with the Meets!!
> ...


 

 Mean ye Pearson of *the abso!ute sound*®?  That's the periodical from which I pulled my ideas of what to seek, or if necessary build, for Pro Audio!  Like cross-matching no fewer than eight Mackie® SRM450v2 or -v3 perimeters with dual Avantgarde Acoustic® Basshorn™ subs, all fed from a not-finalized (as of November 2014) McIntosh® MX-series surround-sound processor, for a PA redesign for a Church worship center with a long history of comb filtering from previous rigs.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Awesome!! So sad to hear about Harry. As someone who did not know him, I was really moved by the kind words you have written about him.


 
 Thanks brother.
 I greatly appreciate the kind words man.
 The big essay, that I had to write for PFO - should be published this weekend.
 That was both Cathartic and RUFF...
  
  


frank i said:


> Mercer gonna  need three tables for all his bringing . LOL


 
 HELL YEAH! Just got a few more things I gotta consider!!
 But I wanna keep it to one whole system, or maybe a KILLER desktop system, and a portable rig...
  
  
  
  
  
  


bcschmerker4 said:


> Mean ye Pearson of *the abso!ute sound*®?  That's the periodical from which I pulled my ideas of what to seek, or if necessary build, for Pro Audio!  Like cross-matching no fewer than eight Mackie® SRM450v2 or -v3 perimeters with dual Avantgarde Acoustic® Basshorn™ subs, all fed from a not-finalized (as of November 2014) McIntosh® MX-series surround-sound processor, for a PA redesign for a Church worship center with a long history of comb filtering from previous rigs.


 
  
 AWESOME!!
 I was SO psyched to read this!
  
 Are you comin' down to CanJam West??


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello MikeMercer, your setup may be one of the highlights! It's the 'total business'!!! Please confirm:

Are you bringing your gear to Can Jam L.A. in March?

And correct me if I'm wrong, but here's what I can tell from the photos: Audeze LCD-3, Mad Dog (Fostex), and some sort of B&W mini-can? And then obviously the awesome HD 800 & Lambda set.

Would you PLEASE also bring your: B&O H6, Sennheiser HD 25-1 II and any electrostatic 'cans you may have?

PS Mike- what is the name & city of that church with the hi-fi PA system? Maybe I'd like to visit the service sometime too.


----------



## Bill-P

Glad to see Mike is on board.
  
 Sorry to hear about Harry, Mike. I can only imagine how it would be to lose a mentor.
  
 From what I can see, though, your mentor does have some good taste. Perhaps that's why his student has such good taste!
  
 I'm still rocking the Caribou remix of Radiohead's Little By Little as a definitive bass test song to this day.
  
 Talking about which, I'm scaling my setup this year, so I hope it'll be an interesting listen to you.


----------



## David Pritchard

Have my room reservation and plane tickets. Looking forward to this. Amazing the number of people from Can Jam 2009 that have signed up! Are the name badges going to have both Head-Fi and real names?
  
 Looking forward to seeing a lot of great people.


----------



## mikemercer

bill-p said:


> Glad to see Mike is on board.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Harry, Mike. I can only imagine how it would be to lose a mentor.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this note B!!
 I greatly appreciate it.
  
 and I'm pumped to hear your rig!!
 YES - did you check out Caribou's new album Our Love? I reviewed it at _Positive Feedback_ BTW.
 Check out that record! "All I Ever Need" is another great bass and transient attack test-track!
  
  
  


david pritchard said:


> Have my room reservation and plane tickets. Looking forward to this. Amazing the number of people from Can Jam 2009 that have signed up! Are the name badges going to have both Head-Fi and real names?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a lot of great people.


 
 will be GREAT to meet you David!!!!


----------



## mikemercer

decentlevi said:


> Hello MikeMercer, your setup may be one of the highlights! It's the 'total business'!!! Please confirm:
> 
> Are you bringing your gear to Can Jam L.A. in March?
> 
> ...


 
 HEY!
 YES! & there was a pic of my Audeze LCD-XC, and Master & Dynamic MH40 cans (maybe the ones you thought were the "B&W mini-can"
  
 Lets be sure to stay in touch here so I can bring the cans you listed above!!
  
 I'm really debating on going tube or solid-state, or maybe tubes in the pre-amp stage, and solid-state at amp end, etc...
  
 I do know I wanna bring my Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold! (differential solid-state)

  
 as for the church - PLS jog my memory - when I used to do high-end audio installs we did a few churches in the metropolitan area - NY, NJ, CT...


----------



## Bill-P

mikemercer said:


> Thanks for this note B!!
> I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> and I'm pumped to hear your rig!!
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah!
  
 Man, maybe I should follow you more closely for more awesome music!
  
 I just heard a sample of the song on iTunes, and you betcha I ordered the album immediately after the first 5 seconds!


----------



## bcschmerker4

A few Church installs among the audiophile-system builds?  Right up my alley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Doubts about making south State for CanJam, as work keeps me busy almost year-round in the San Francisco area.  As of 2014, I'm looking into the problem of specifying a massive speaker rig for, of all things, a four-manual organ in the preliminary design phase.
  
 Although Allen® has a full bag of dynamic speaker cabs for their Quantum™ semi-custom digital organs, I'm also looking into some Nearfield® Pipedreams™ columns for part of the Hovedvaerk and Pedål (both Divisions will get their own amplifiers), definitely the Brystvaerk (easier to fit into the center wall behind the platform), potentially part of the Fjernvaerk as well, due to space constraints - the architect left me little room for an organ install and I anticipate needing Stewart® acoustically-transparent projection screens as part of the install.  With Expanded Audio Capabilities, Allen® has the inside track - I've already identified a need for better instrument monitors than the Peavey® actives in use, which were intended for vocal monitoring but got pressed into instrument monitor duty and REALLY struggle with the bass.  Only part of the problem I don't yet know is whether I need discrete feeds for the instrument monitors - I have to deal with up to three guitars, bass guitar, keyboards, and I cannot yet rule out electronic percussions; all will probably need stereo sends to the organ's amplifier cabinet due to the preamp/effects devices likely to be used.
  
 One more immediate acquisition problem I have is the sort of monitoring headphone would sound flattest with the built-in headphone amp on a Peavey® FX2-32, brought in as an upgrade from a 24FX that had too few input channels to use the whole snake (a sixteen XLR plus four 6.3mm-TRS affair); although the AKG®/Harman® Q701 and McIntosh® MHP1000 would be ideal candidates, price strikes against both - the trustees are sure to balk at a headphone exceeding $400.00 before tax and/or shipping.


----------



## mikemercer

bill-p said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> Man, maybe I should follow you more closely for more awesome music!
> 
> I just heard a sample of the song on iTunes, and you betcha I ordered the album immediately after the first 5 seconds!


 
 AWESOME!!


----------



## third_eye

croccap said:


> Ill bring my vintage vinyl rig if there is room for it.


 
  
 That would be really cool! 
  


david pritchard said:


> Have my room reservation and plane tickets. Looking forward to this. Amazing the number of people from Can Jam 2009 that have signed up! Are the name badges going to have both Head-Fi and real names?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a lot of great people.


 
  
 Look forward to meeting you David. Yes, there will be options for the name badges to have both names on them.


----------



## b38497988

Put me down! 
 This would be my first ever audio event that I am attending.


----------



## Bill-P

mikemercer said:


> AWESOME!!


 
  
 And I blame you, sir! Haha
  
 It's addicting!
  

  
 Got the 24/96 FLAC version (only about $2 more than iTunes pricing, so... why not?), and then I converted it to ALAC just so it could fit into my iTunes library with the rest of my stuffs, and I think that rating will change to 5 stars in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## DecentLevi

mikemercer said:


> HEY!
> YES! & there was a pic of my Audeze LCD-XC, and Master & Dynamic MH40 cans (maybe the ones you thought were the "B&W mini-can"
> 
> Lets be sure to stay in touch here so I can bring the cans you listed above!!
> ...




Hello Mike, sounds wonderful, I hope you can remember to bring the "*said gear*", if not there'll be some "*sad gear*" junkies, HAha LOL... Thanks! Oh also Mike, would you say that the new Caribou album is mastered well? And is it mastered better / worse than his previous albums? I'm into sound-design & mastering (producing) myself so I'm always looking for good (electonica) albums that are mastered well.



b38497988 said:


> Put me down!
> This would be my first ever audio event that I am attending.




Also for user b38497988: please be sure to click on page 1 of this thread for the links so you can register for this event though.


----------



## David Pritchard

I think it would be worth looking into Danley Sound products. Tom Danley (the man himself) is very active at the Audio Asylum Forum in the High Efficiency Speaker Forum.
  
 Best wishes for a great outcome.
  
 David Pritchard


----------



## David Pritchard

My post suggesting Danley Sound was for member bcschmerker4.
 I think the logo for the CanJam SoCal is fabulous. Any chance of posters or T-Shirts?  I need to update my 2009 shirt and Wall Art!


----------



## mikemercer

decentlevi said:


> Hello Mike, sounds wonderful, I hope you can remember to bring the "*said gear*", if not there'll be some "*sad gear*" junkies, HAha LOL... Thanks! Oh also Mike, would you say that the new Caribou album is mastered well? And is it mastered better / worse than his previous albums? I'm into sound-design & mastering (producing) myself so I'm always looking for good (electonica) albums that are mastered well.
> Also for user b38497988: please be sure to click on page 1 of this thread for the links so you can register for this event though.
> 
> And a note for everybody else; I just finished writing a (brief) essay on digital file formats; the difference between lossy / lossless and a few unpopular theories I've came up with. Would anybody like me to copy that short article here to read?


 
 Hey!
  
 YES, having spent a decade at Atlantic Records workin' under the product Arif Mardin, sound-design and mastering are VERY important to me!
 So much so - that if names like Bob Ludwig or Ted Jensen, or Craig Calbi appear in an albums liner note - I'm like - YEAH HOOH!!
  
 The new Caribou is mixed and mastered beautifully!
  
 I HIGHLY recommend getting the vinyl or the 96/24 FLAC - you can get it via Bleep.com


----------



## Trager

Right on. After almost a decade on this wallet-sucking website, it'll be good to do an actual meetup. Thanks for bringing the mountain to Mohammed, guys.


----------



## ccash

Great to hear this news!
  
 Excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by "independent" and "stand-alone"? Will there be no manufacturers, vendors, or exhibitors?


----------



## mscott58

Mike and others (you know who you are) you're all making it very hard for me not to attend this meet. How many months do I have now to find a reason to have to be out in SoCal?


----------



## mscott58

Also just received the Senn Urbanites I won at the RMAF CanJam. Thanks Jude, Joe and Warren! Nothing sounds better than "free" headphones. 

Any chance of another SHaG at future CanJams?


----------



## mikemercer

bill-p said:


> And I blame you, sir! Haha
> 
> It's addicting!
> 
> ...


 
 NICE!!!!!


----------



## third_eye

trager said:


> Right on. After almost a decade on this wallet-sucking website, it'll be good to do an actual meetup. Thanks for bringing the mountain to Mohammed, guys.


 
 Absolutely, your're in for a treat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ccash said:


> Great to hear this news!
> 
> Will there be no manufacturers, vendors, or exhibitors?


 
  
 Yes, and a whole lot of them!! As we get closer to the event, we'll be updating the Exhibitor list at the beginning of this thread.....subscribe and stay tuned!! 
  


mscott58 said:


> Any chance of another SHaG at future CanJams?


 
  
 Congrats on the Urbanites and YES!!


----------



## sonictransducer

I will be there. In the words of the Pointer Sisters:

I'm so excited 
And I just cant hide it.
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.


----------



## DecentLevi

sonictransducer said:


> I will be there. In the words of the Pointer Sisters:
> 
> I'm so excited
> And I just cant hide it.
> I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.


 
 Hello SonicTransducer... Cool nickname. I don't see anything on your profile and I think we would be interested in knowing which headphones you might have to share? Or if not then just come for what you can find / learn anyway!


----------



## sonictransducer

decentlevi said:


> Hello SonicTransducer... Cool nickname. I don't see anything on your profile and I think we would be interested in knowing which headphones you might have to share? Or if not then just come for what you can find / learn anyway!




This is what I own:

AKG K1812 (modified AKG K812)
AKG K1000
AKG Q701
Senn HD800
Grado GS1000
Mad Dogs

However, I don't intend to have a table, so I won't be able to bring all of these. Probably just a couple. But I'll definitely bring the K1812, along with my Chord Hugo and Sony Xperia Z2 phone. Together they make a portable rig that I would be happy to match against any contender.


----------



## Bothand Nether

Hope to attend on sunday,
 I'll bring My  stock AKG K-340's to see if they benefit from more power than the Woo WA3+ provides.
 I'll even put a brand new sock on My non-destructive memory foam headband mod....so comfy, so ghetto.


----------



## third_eye

bothand nether said:


> Hope to attend on sunday,
> I'll bring My  stock AKG K-340's to see if they benefit from more power than the Woo WA3+ provides.
> I'll even put a brand new sock on My non-destructive memory foam headband mod....so comfy, so ghetto.


 
  
 Cool, got you down! Love that sock mod too!!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Cool, got you down! Love that sock mod too!!


 
 When do you need to have our chosen gear lists by @third_eye??
  
 I'm still debating...
  
 Thinking I'm gonna bring one KILLER desktop system - w/ tubes and solid-state in the signal path
 and my favorite portable rig for people to check out - and at the moment that's:
  
 My Audeze LCD-X, XC, or Master & Dynamic MH40s
 Double Helix Molecule Elite cables (for Audeze and Master & Dynamic)
 Astell&Kern AK240
 Lehmann Audio Traveler amp - w/ DHC Comp4 mini-to-mini.
  
 It seems like overkill - but its like holding a desktop system in the palm of my hand!!
I LOVE headroom!!


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> When do you need to have our chosen gear lists by @third_eye??
> 
> I'm still debating...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks great!! Definitely like the idea of a killer portable rig as well!!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Looks great!! Definitely like the idea of a killer portable rig as well!!


 
 AWESOME!
  
 Than I'll bring a portable rig AND a kill desktop rig!!
  
 hopefully - I'll be able to bring this AMAZING new Exemplar tube headphone amp prototype by then!!!
 On the beta team - 

 and people GOTTA hear this!!!!
  
 We'll see!!


----------



## Phearzmeh

Does anyone own the zmf x vibro that they could bring. I've been trying to get a listen to those but they seem so much less popular than the alpha dogs which I've been trying to decide between. First big purchase!


----------



## adamaley

I'm really interested in hearing the Paradox Slants. I feel they could be my end of the road closed for bedroom listening cans. Obviously, I'll have to pit them against the Alpha Primes of the world.


----------



## Phearzmeh

I hadn't heard of this can before this. Sounds like it might fit my bill too!


----------



## Sam Edwards

My wallet is still recovering from the last meet down there. I went hoping to get a deal on an AK240, and I came back with the Chord Hugo.
 But the real pleasure was the member demos. Thank everybody who showed their rigs. I'll come one day or the other.
 It's a bit hard to commit to demoing your gear for two days. Are you scheduling the tables by the day?
 I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bill-P

mikemercer said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Than I'll bring a portable rig AND a kill desktop rig!!
> 
> ...


 

 I've GOTTA hear that!
  
 Man, I can't wait to see the list of gears that will show up at the meet. Sounds like it will be epic!


----------



## singleended58

Reserved


----------



## Sam Edwards

The user demos are where it's at.


----------



## Phearzmeh

sam edwards said:


> The user demos are where it's at.


 
 Didn't know that the first time but this time i'm gonna spend some quality time there!


----------



## Mazen4samma3a

Will try our best to attend, the last one in RMAF was great so looking forward to seeing the updates specially after CES I think lots of new stuff will be introduced


----------



## JoelT

I'll be there. Should be awesome.


----------



## sandab

Planning to be there.


----------



## rschoi75

Just bought a pair of tickets! Looking forward to attending.


----------



## Amish

Add me to the list of attendees. Will register later.


----------



## third_eye

Wishing everyone who celebrates a Happy Holidays! 
  

  
 Also, there are still a VERY limited number of discounted ($159/night) rooms available from March 26-29, once they are sold out we will not have access to additional discounted rooms. Please reserve by *clicking here**.*


----------



## mikeg88

Reserved.


----------



## Stillhart

I am officially signed up!  Looking forward to finally hearing some headphones without buying them first!  (Seriously, I feel like I'm the only Head-fi'er in LV!)


----------



## Currawong

Looks like I should be able to bring the Japanese Aurorasound HEADA with me to Canjam. I might have to battle off @mikemercer to see who can bring the better-sounding rig.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all fellow Can Jam members:
  
 I would like to humbly request for somebody to please share their room with me at the Westin. I wasn't originally going to post this request on the forum, but another head-fi member recommended I do so. I would need the room for March 27th & 28th (Fr. & Sat.), but _maybe_ also the 29th. This is your chance to save $90 on the hotel bill. I am a super-polite and clean, responsible working professional and I can give you references for other head-fi members which I know face-to-face. Please send me a direct PM if you are able to work something out soon, so I can also arrange a spare bed from Westin.
  
 Thank you very sincerely! from Levi in San Jose, CA


----------



## aamefford

Agh. The bad news - I won't be there. The good news - I'll be in Hawaii visiting my dad. Please post a great impressions thread, and please have a blast, all!


----------



## mikeg88

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask: will there be a DIY-fi exhibitor room where DIYers make their gear available for people to listen to?  If yes, how can I become an exhibitor there?


----------



## aboroth00

Very tempting...


----------



## third_eye

Exhibitor list update!!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741136/canjam-socal-2015-march-28-29-2015-its-official#post_11021560


----------



## Stillhart

third_eye said:


> Exhibitor list update!!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/741136/canjam-socal-2015-march-28-29-2015-its-official#post_11021560


 
  
 Really, Massdrop?  Really?!?  
  
 To be clear:  what's with their picture?  Even the self-effacing Schiit didn't sink that low.  You'd think they were selling beer or something.


----------



## adamaley

I doubt the exhibitors got to choose the images.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Looks like company logos superimposed over stock photos. I wouldn't read too much into them.


----------



## Stillhart

Haha, alright if you guys say so...


----------



## Sam Edwards

I think it's just the So-Cal theme. It would obviously be a lot more honest if they put the logos over pictures of fat, middle aged dudes with bad haircuts and bermuda shorts. I'll pose for one if needed.


----------



## sandab

mikeg88 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask: will there be a DIY-fi exhibitor room where DIYers make their gear available for people to listen to?  If yes, how can I become an exhibitor there?


 
 I was wondering about this as well...


----------



## warrenpchi

maxvla said:


> I thought the quik grip was because the power connector didn't stay in by itself. You can see the grip is only contacting the power plug on the left side.


 
  
 Oh, that's what it was for!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My bad.
  


audiofrk said:


> Lots of cool member tables @ethan and warrenchi can you guys make the list of equipment by member/vendor. There was some gear at the la meet that I wanted to check out but I couldn't remember who was supposed to bring it.
> 
> Ex
> NERDLING
> ...


 
  
 Yup, we will definitely be doing that.  In our continuing efforts to mind suggestions given to us after previous events, we'll be featuring the member showcase (and thus both members and the rigs that they are bringing).  Coming soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


b38497988 said:


> Put me down!
> This would be my first ever audio event that I am attending.


 
  
 You're never going to forget this, and be prepared to make some lifelong friends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


david pritchard said:


> I think the logo for the CanJam SoCal is fabulous. Any chance of posters or T-Shirts?  I need to update my 2009 shirt and Wall Art!


 
  
 Hey David, we always design posters and t-shirts, even if we ultimately end up not making them.  That said, I'm pretty sure we'll be making them this time around.
  


trager said:


> Right on. After almost a decade on this wallet-sucking website, it'll be good to do an actual meetup. Thanks for bringing the mountain to Mohammed, guys.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sam Edwards* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My wallet is still recovering from the last meet down there. I went hoping to get a deal on an AK240, and I came back with the Chord Hugo.


 
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Trager, I don't think we've ever met?  Would be cool for me to hangout with some veterans like yourself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


singleended58 said:


> Reserved


 
  
 Okay
  


decentlevi said:


> Hello all fellow Can Jam members:
> 
> I would like to humbly request for somebody to please share their room with me at the Westin. I wasn't originally going to post this request on the forum, but another head-fi member recommended I do so. I would need the room for March 27th & 28th (Fr. & Sat.), but _maybe_ also the 29th. This is your chance to save $90 on the hotel bill. I am a super-polite and clean, responsible working professional and I can give you references for other head-fi members which I know face-to-face. Please send me a direct PM if you are able to work something out soon, so I can also arrange a spare bed from Westin.


 
  
 Execellent post!  For those that haven't made plans already, sharing a room is one of the very best ways to both cut costs and meet new people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mikeg88 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask: will there be a DIY-fi exhibitor room where DIYers make their gear available for people to listen to?  If yes, how can I become an exhibitor there?


 
  
 I think that we'll be merging DIY with the Member Showcase, a large part of which consists of DIY projects/gear anyway.
  


stillhart said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Exhibitor list update!!
> ...


 
  
 All of the photos depict some facet of life in Southern California, in keeping with the theme.  The photos were arranged (by me) almost randomly, with the exception that I didn't want similar photos next to each other (e.g. Chord and Pendulumic both feature ocean waves).  That said, the guys at Massdrop are pretty fun... don't knock the pic until you've partied with them... and she certainly looks like she's about to drop some mass.


----------



## Tonyflo

Just bought my ticket, really stoked to be attending and so much easier in SoCal. Looking forward to trying out the JH Layla, Audeze EL-8 and other new releases!


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> and she certainly looks like she's about to drop some mass.




This is the best thing I have read on head-fi.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm going to go ahead and confirm attendance for the event. See everyone in SoCal!


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to go ahead and confirm attendance for the event. See everyone in SoCal!


 
  
 Excellent!  See you there!


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to go ahead and confirm attendance for the event. See everyone in SoCal!


 
  
 Awesome, got you down!


----------



## drgajet

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to go ahead and confirm attendance for the event. See everyone in SoCal!




It will be great to see you again Brian.

Jim


----------



## AxelCloris

drgajet said:


> It will be great to see you again Brian.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Same. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of people again. It's going to be a fun trip, that's for sure.


----------



## Jake Barnes

Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well I think we should welcome her and her kind along w/ us overweight middle-aged bermuda short wearing types.
  
 No reason to be elitist is there?


----------



## warrenpchi

jake barnes said:


> Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> > she certainly looks like she's about to drop some mass.
> ...


 
  
  
 Of course not!


----------



## Gyroscope352

My fiancee will be out of town at her bachelorette party, so there's literally no excuse for me not not come up to LA for this. Sounds incredible--I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Byronb

Count me in!!!


----------



## third_eye

gyroscope352 said:


> My fiancee will be out of town at her bachelorette party, so there's literally no excuse for me not not come up to LA for this. Sounds incredible--I'll see you guys there!


 
  
 Whoa, great timing!
  
  


byronb said:


> Count me in!!!


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## nonamodnar

Everything booked! I'm ready for my first audio event.


----------



## Byronb

nonamodnar said:


> Everything booked! I'm ready for my first audio event.


 
 It will be a treat!


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to go ahead and confirm attendance for the event. See everyone in SoCal!




Maybe we can room together again, I dont know yet.


----------



## RHA Team

We're pretty excited about this one!
  
 This is the team's first time at one of the California shows; looking forward to meeting the West Coast crew and catching up with those who we met in Denver!

 We might even bring along something special for the show...


----------



## shiorisekine

rha team said:


> We're pretty excited about this one!
> 
> This is the team's first time at one of the California shows; looking forward to meeting the West Coast crew and catching up with those who we met in Denver!
> 
> ...




Cant wait to see you guys again


----------



## bearFNF

rha team said:


> We're pretty excited about this one!
> 
> This is the team's first time at one of the California shows; looking forward to meeting the West Coast crew and catching up with those who we met in Denver!
> 
> ...



Sweet!! Should be fun.


----------



## moedawg140

rha team said:


> We're pretty excited about this one!
> 
> This is the team's first time at one of the California shows; looking forward to meeting the West Coast crew and catching up with those who we met in Denver!
> 
> ...




Thank you for coming over to California and giving the west coast some love! It will be nice to transition from reading about your products to actually auditioning them. I'm sure many others, and I, are looking forward to meeting your team! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## howdy

Has there ever or would it be possible to have an event of this magnitude in Minnesota?


----------



## drgajet

rha team said:


> We're pretty excited about this one!
> 
> This is the team's first time at one of the California shows; looking forward to meeting the West Coast crew and catching up with those who we met in Denver!
> 
> ...




Looking forward to seeing RHA team again also.

Jim


----------



## Sam Edwards

howdy said:


> Has there ever or would it be possible to have an event of this magnitude in Minnesota?


 

 You'd probably have to organize it. But you'd probably really enjoy it. I have a brother-in-law in Minnetonka who I could send. He's a big jazz record collector and is not averse to audio.


----------



## Flee727

Absolutely Must Go!


----------



## maxifunk

With Namm this month I will be looking forward to this in March as well count me in!


----------



## Xeculus

I'd go but I'd rather use the plane ticket cost to fund another headphone


----------



## third_eye

flee727 said:


> Absolutely Must Go!


 
 YES!!
  


maxifunk said:


> With Namm this month I will be looking forward to this in March as well count me in!


 
  
 Got you down!!
  


xeculus said:


> I'd go but I'd rather use the plane ticket cost to fund another headphone


 
  
 It would be well worth it, it's not everyday you get to hear pretty much anything and everything out there........


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> flee727 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely Must Go!
> ...


 
 I will be there Ethan. Coming in Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## third_eye

longbowbbs said:


> I will be there Ethan. Coming in Thursday. Can't wait!


 
  
 Awesome!! A whole bunch of us will be down there from Thursday night on.


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there Ethan. Coming in Thursday. Can't wait!
> ...


 
 I am looking forward to another great event. Also a lesson in time travel as 3 days will seem like an hour!


----------



## erichuang

Ticket reserved, I am in.


----------



## third_eye

erichuang said:


> Ticket reserved, I am in.


 
  
 Awesome


----------



## third_eye

Audio Salon, Eddie Current, Enigmacoustics, JPS Labs, and Wells Audio added to Exhibitor List!


----------



## Superfrag

Ticket reserved! Glad to be making it, the last CanJam I went to was in 2010!


----------



## Sivert

Made my reservations, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Awesome!! A whole bunch of us will be down there from Thursday night on.


 
 that answers my question on when to head down!!
  
 Is there going to be a Head-Fi Meet there as well??
 I forget.


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> that answers my question on when to head down!!
> 
> Is there going to be a Head-Fi Meet there as well??
> I forget.


 
  
 COOL!! Yes, Warren will be posting information soon on the Member Showcase component of the event!


----------



## third_eye

superfrag said:


> Ticket reserved! Glad to be making it, the last CanJam I went to was in 2010!


 
  
 Wow, you are in for a treat!
  


sivert said:


> Made my reservations, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> COOL!! Yes, Warren will be posting information soon on the Member Showcase component of the event!


 
 DOPE!
  
 I get to bring down the system I couldn't when Alexandra got sick and I had to miss the last LA Meet.
 PUMPED


----------



## Stillhart

mikemercer said:


> DOPE!
> 
> I get to bring down the system I couldn't when Alexandra got sick and I had to miss the last LA Meet.
> PUMPED


 
  
 Looking forward to meeting you in person, Mr. Excitable!


----------



## mikemercer

stillhart said:


> Looking forward to meeting you in person, Mr. Excitable!


 
 and you sir!!
  
 I enjoy our correspondences here at Head-Fi very much.
 How we can have different opinions but offer them up and be courteous, I salute you brotha!!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta tells me 69 days till check in!!!


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Delta tells me 69 days till check in!!!


 
  
 Yeah, this is going to be totally awesome......I can't wait!


----------



## ModestMeowth

Will be traveling down from Northern CA, can't wait!
  
 Just curious, if I had some used gear (Crack and Quickie) could I sell them there? Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

modestmeowth said:


> Will be traveling down from Northern CA, can't wait!
> 
> Just curious, if I had some used gear (Crack and Quickie) could I sell them there? Thanks!


 
  
 Cool! Yes, we will have some "Buy/Sell Corner" flipcharts up where attendees can post items and contact info.


----------



## AxelCloris

longbowbbs said:


> I will be there Ethan. Coming in Thursday. Can't wait!


 
  
 Looks like I need to make sure I arrive on Thursday. I've requested that day off work as well. Won't have to be back until Wed the following week.


----------



## longbowbbs

axelcloris said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there Ethan. Coming in Thursday. Can't wait!
> ...


 
 Brian that is excellent! I have to cruise Sunday. Grab the fun I can!


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Looks like I need to make sure I arrive on Thursday. I've requested that day off work as well. Won't have to be back until Wed the following week.


 
  
 Vegas mini-meet the next week?  :-D


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Vegas mini-meet the next week?  :-D


 
  
 I'd have to be back in Cinci by the 31st, so I doubt it.


----------



## third_eye

CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


 
 GOOD
  
 I've been buggin' Goodman - VERY glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## mikemercer

bearfnf said:


> Delta tells me 69 days till check in!!!


 
 psyched to see you brotha!!
  
 Still pondering what system to bring for the Meet


----------



## bearFNF

mikemercer said:


> psyched to see you brotha!!
> 
> Still pondering what system to bring for the Meet



Heh, whatever you bring I'm sure it will be awesome. BTW what was the name of the Bluetooth speaker you had at CanJam? I forgot?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a heads up that we are down to the last few discounted room nights for Friday and Saturday nights, there are no discounted rooms left for Thursday and Sunday nights. As of yesterday, there were 3 rooms left on Friday and 5 on Saturday. 

 EDIT: Discounted hotel rooms are now sold out.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we are down to the last few discounted room nights for Friday and Saturday nights, there are no discounted rooms left for Thursday and Sunday nights. As of yesterday, there were 3 rooms left on Friday and 5 on Saturday.
> 
> EDIT: Discounted hotel rooms are now sold out.


 
 DAMN...
  
 Well, @warrenpchi said he was gonna sort something out for us,
 so I gotta follow-up with him!!
  
 Any Head-Fi dinners, lunches, etc.????


----------



## immtbiker

I am extremely delighted and excited to be able to post, that I will be able to attend this event.
  
 Special thanks to the SoCal crew that is working so hard to make sure this meet is a guaranteed great
 time to be had for all. It is an incredible feat to work out all the logistics that it takes to make a National Meet
 come together and flow smoothly.
  
 Having the greatest forum members in the world, in attendance, is the best ingredient to have, in the formula for success.
  
 It takes a long time for the hosts to recover from an event as grand as this one. So, make sure you hug a host,
 when you see one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and tickle their ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> DAMN...
> 
> Well, @warrenpchi said he was gonna sort something out for us,
> so I gotta follow-up with him!!
> ...


 
  
 Yes, Warren will be our cruise director for the weekend.....we will have the whole thing planned out!
  
  


immtbiker said:


> I am extremely delighted and excited to be able to post, that I will be able to attend this event.
> 
> Special thanks to the SoCal crew that is working so hard to make sure this meet is a guaranteed great
> time to be had for all. It is an incredible feat to work out all the logistics that it takes to make a National Meet
> ...


 
  
 How cool!! Will be great to finally meet you!!


----------



## third_eye

Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Riva Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audioquest and Auralic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mikemercer

bearfnf said:


> Heh, whatever you bring I'm sure it will be awesome. BTW what was the name of the Bluetooth speaker you had at CanJam? I forgot?


 
 I always bring thw lil' Jambox w/ me just for background music in my room - but Tyll couldn't handle it while hangin' out in my room!
  
 So I think you heard his JBL bluetooth speaker that he brought over to my room for when we gathered there throughout the event.
 It destroyed the Jambox - thats for sure. I'll get the model from Tyll.


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> I always bring thw lil' Jambox w/ me just for background music in my room - but Tyll couldn't handle it while hangin' out in my room!
> 
> So I think you heard his JBL bluetooth speaker that he brought over to my room for when we gathered there throughout the event.
> It destroyed the Jambox - thats for sure. I'll get the model from Tyll.


 
  
 The Riva Turbo X is seriously amazing for it's tiny size, did you get your's in yet?


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> The Riva Turbo X is seriously amazing for it's tiny size, did you get your's in yet?


 
 not yet
  
 But I'm PUMPED to hear it after your words brother!!!!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

It was the Infinity One.


----------



## bearFNF

Great! Thanks. Been looking for a new Bluetooth speaker. Liked this one.


----------



## mikemercer

tyll hertsens said:


> It was the Infinity One.


 
 HE__ YEAH!
 That thing ROCKED. Tyll - good-lookin' out!! When we had a bunch of people in the room for some of our after-hours gatherings that thing punched enough so you could hear the music, but also carry on a conversation. My lil' Jambox was always strictly background.
 Now I gotta get one!!





  
  


bearfnf said:


> Great! Thanks. Been looking for a new Bluetooth speaker. Liked this one.


 
 YEP - My FAVE thus far in that style. 
  
@Tyll Hertsens - recharge just by plugging it in - or batteries that need changing??
 I realize I forgot to ask you.
 Warren also reminded me recently about how you pegged it at me in the Canjam room! LMAO
 I told him you were making sure I could catch - and you gotta admit, it was a good grab!


----------



## longbowbbs

mikemercer said:


> tyll hertsens said:
> 
> 
> > It was the Infinity One.
> ...


 
 That was crankin nicely in your room Michael. Good BT speaker!


----------



## mikemercer

longbowbbs said:


> That was crankin nicely in your room Michael. Good BT speaker!


 
 right??
  
 Made me regret having the Jambox for so long!! LOL
 But - I earned that lil' thing through a job I did for them - so it didn't set me back at all.
  
 I'm gonna get the JBL for future trips!
  
 AND: I look forward to more afterhours get-togethers on our room during Canjam West!!!!


----------



## adamaley

It just occurred to me that Donald North Audio (DNA) will not be participating (at least not as yet). I am sending out a PSA to those bringing their gear to demo, if you are in possession of a DNA Stratus kindly bring it along. It surely is one of the main reasons I will be making this trip.


----------



## third_eye

adamaley said:


> It just occurred to me that Donald North Audio (DNA) will not be participating (at least not as yet). I am sending out a PSA to those bringing their gear to demo, if you are in possession of a DNA Stratus kindly bring it along. It surely is one of the main reasons I will be making this trip.


 
  
 I'll be bringing mine


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Sony added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Amazing!  Looking forward to auditioning their Z7, and especially their "Just Ear" IEM, _if _Sony brings it to CanJam.


----------



## third_eye

Oppo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## third_eye

Peachtree Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Stillhart

That's a killer lineup.  This is going to be epic!
  
 Do the exhibitors also do stuff in hotel rooms like at CES?  I wonder how good the listening is going to be with this being so massive.


----------



## adamaley

third_eye said:


> I'll be bringing mine


 
 Hi Third_eye. That's great to hear. Also, thanks for the efforts in putting things together along with everyone else, and for keeping us updated.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Subscribed.
 Geez, remind me to log in more often.
 I almost missed having to post that I planned on missing another meet. At least that's not missing...


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Subscribed.
> Geez, remind me to log in more often.
> I almost missed having to post that I planned on missing another meet. At least that's not missing...




Ok, you know you HAVE to make this one, right?


----------



## Jalo

third_eye said:


> I'll be bringing mine




Thank you, I always wanted to hear the Stratus. I wonder if we will have the opportunity to listen to the HE1000 through the Stratus?


----------



## third_eye

Creative Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Woo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Current gear list:  #TheBigGuns
  
 - WA5 with Abyss Headphones
  

  
 - WES with Stax SR009
  

  
 - WA22 fully balanced vacuum tube amp with Fostex TH900
  
 http://wooaudio.com/products/wa22.html
  
 - if you're good.... WA8 (transportable desktop DAC/amp) third prototype.


----------



## third_eye

Covalent-Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> Ok, you know you HAVE to make this one, right?


 
  
 Oh, I know bro, I do. My credibility is tarnished enough as it is, lol.
  
 Especially since the Westin is only like a dozen miles away from home. And it's a 3 day weekend for me. And once I feed the kids breakfast, they won't notice if I'm gone for say, 8 hours or so...
  
 So tell me, is there any pre-event stuff going on the Friday before? hmm?


----------



## 414353

Wow! Just found out about this! While I'm not a headphone guy per se' I'm in the market for some new cans (and possibly an amp, but not sure) and there is no place in south OC to demo any! There is no place to go to try out headphones! This could be the headphone event of all time in So Cal!
  
 I'm not wanting to get into the weeds with headphones and I'm not a party type. I'm one of those guys that are there for a few hours and gone. I like to keep it strictly business. 
 Just judging from the list of exhibitors so far, it already looks like almost everybody I want to talk with and whatnot will be there....except, *Where is Sennheiser? Aren't they coming? I really hope so! *They made it possible for me to get my first decent pair of headphones in my life after 23 failures of other brands and models.I didn't think one could get half way comfortable cans for less than the price of a new sports car until I ran into the Sennheiser reps at an event some 5 years ago.
  
 So that said, count me in! (Although I will have to wait to get my ticket until closer to the day of the event as I do not know what my schedule looks like yet).


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Oh, I know bro, I do. My credibility is tarnished enough as it is, lol.
> 
> Especially since the Westin is only like a dozen miles away from home. And it's a 3 day weekend for me. And once I feed the kids breakfast, they won't notice if I'm gone for say, 8 hours or so...
> 
> So tell me, is there any pre-event stuff going on the Friday before? hmm?


 
  
 Yes! Many of us will be at the hotel already on Thursday and we we will coordinating some dinners, pre-show listening sessions, etc...
  


solitary man said:


> Wow! Just found out about this! While I'm not a headphone guy per se' I'm in the market for some new cans (and possibly an amp, but not sure) and there is no place in south OC to demo any! There is no place to go to try out headphones! This could be the headphone event of all time in So Cal!
> 
> I'm not wanting to get into the weeds with headphones and I'm not a party type. I'm one of those guys that are there for a few hours and gone. I like to keep it strictly business.
> Just judging from the list of exhibitors so far, it already looks like almost everybody I want to talk with and whatnot will be there....except, *Where is Sennheiser? Aren't they coming? I really hope so! *


 
  
 Great timing! Not to worry, we still have many more exhibitors to announce in the coming days/weeks


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> Yes! Many of us will be at the hotel already on Thursday and we we will coordinating some dinners, pre-show listening sessions, etc...
> 
> 
> Great timing! Not to worry, we still have many more exhibitors to announce in the coming days/weeks


 
 Yes, the timing is something! I heard about this by accident too!
 I won't be in a position to purchase at the time, but the info I gather and most importantly the auditioning I'll be able to do I hope will prove quite valuable for my future purchase which I'm looking at possibly around May or so.
 I think I'm pretty confident I'll soon see Sennheiser on the list. After all, they are one of the top three headphone makes around and all. I'm hoping to also have a chance to try some AKGs, Phillips, Denons and Audio Technicas.


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> Yes, the timing is something! I heard about this by accident too!
> I won't be in a position to purchase at the time, but the info I gather and most importantly the auditioning I'll be able to do I hope will prove quite valuable for my future purchase which I'm looking at possibly around May or so.


 
  
 Yes, that's EXACTLY the benefit of a mega show like this.


----------



## Vince325

I'm coming for sure!  
  
 By the way was hopping that Channel D was coming so I could hopefully pick it up at a discount. I didn't see them on the list so I called and asked if they were coming and they said they knew nothing about it. Am I the only one who wants to rip vinyl to my Digital player? And is any body activley seeking vendors? Just thought i'd ask cant wait!


----------



## third_eye

Light Harmonic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sam Edwards

solitary man said:


> Wow! Just found out about this! While I'm not a headphone guy per se' I'm in the market for some new cans (and possibly an amp, but not sure) and there is no place in south OC to demo any! There is no place to go to try out headphones! This could be the headphone event of all time in So Cal!
> 
> I'm not wanting to get into the weeds with headphones and I'm not a party type. I'm one of those guys that are there for a few hours and gone. I like to keep it strictly business.
> Just judging from the list of exhibitors so far, it already looks like almost everybody I want to talk with and whatnot will be there....except, *Where is Sennheiser? Aren't they coming? I really hope so! *They made it possible for me to get my first decent pair of headphones in my life after 23 failures of other brands and models.I didn't think one could get half way comfortable cans for less than the price of a new sports car until I ran into the Sennheiser reps at an event some 5 years ago.
> ...


 

 I'm sure several of the user demos will include Sennheiser cans.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Light Harmonic added to exhibitor list!


 
 oh man!
 maybe they'll deliver all their crowd-funded products by then,
 AND they'll work
  
 I KEEEED
 well, maybe not.
 But I loved the Geek-Out 1000 and Larry and Gav are good people...
  
 just gotta get Everything shipped!!
  
 Lookin' forward to some after-hours get-togethers.

 we were all BUZZZIN....
  
 and I'll hit ya up so we can talk party/DJ stuff!


----------



## 414353

sam edwards said:


> I'm sure several of the user demos will include Sennheiser cans.


 

 By "user demos" do you mean folks bringing their own gear to showcase or official manufacture representation?
 I'm sure some folks have some lovely stuff and all, but I am not in the least bit interested in seeing what everyone uses for their rigs. That won't help me. I'm not a headphones guy, I just use cans on occasion with the gear I have on hand and of course want them to sound decent and be comfortable.
 If the event is mostly just seeing what others use and some sort of party, then I don't want to waste my time and money by going. I thought it was perhaps both official manufacture tables or what have you and a party with the two being somewhat separate in a way. I like keeping things kind of strictly business, personally.


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> By "user demos" do you mean folks bringing their own gear to showcase or official manufacture representation?
> I thought it was perhaps both official manufacture tables or what have you and a party with the two being somewhat separate in a way. I like keeping things kind of strictly business, personally.


 
  
 All of the listed exhibitors are the actual companies themselves exhibiting their products at this show. "User demos" refers to the Member Showcase, which is a separate (and smaller) component of the show.


----------



## srgraves

Quick newbie question, what is the best way to go about auditioning IEM at these events? Do you bring your own set of tips or...? Looking forward to attending 1 of the 2 days. Thanks, Scott


----------



## mscott58

Scott - Great question. All the IEM vendors will have a big bowl of new tips for you to use for auditions. They then chuck them when you're done in order to keep things tidy. Cheers


----------



## Sam Edwards

solitary man said:


> By "user demos" do you mean folks bringing their own gear to showcase or official manufacture representation?
> I'm sure some folks have some lovely stuff and all, but I am not in the least bit interested in seeing what everyone uses for their rigs. That won't help me. I'm not a headphones guy, I just use cans on occasion with the gear I have on hand and of course want them to sound decent and be comfortable.
> If the event is mostly just seeing what others use and some sort of party, then I don't want to waste my time and money by going. I thought it was perhaps both official manufacture tables or what have you and a party with the two being somewhat separate in a way. I like keeping things kind of strictly business, personally.


 
  
 For me, starting with the Member Showcase is the only way to do these shows. Walking around the room and finding something nice to say about every single person's rig and thanking them for going to the trouble of sharing somehow puts me in the perfect frame of mind for the barrage of commercialism that is the 'main attraction'. If you don't have time for the Member Showcase, watch this video before you go...
 http://digg.com/video/jerry-seinfeld-won-a-clio-award-gave-scathing-speech-mocking-advertising?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## leesure

Flight and Hotel booked!  SoCal here i come!


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> All of the listed exhibitors are the actual companies themselves exhibiting their products at this show. "User demos" refers to the Member Showcase, which is a separate (and smaller) component of the show.


 

 Ah, thank you.
 That's what I had pictured.


----------



## 414353

sam edwards said:


> For me, starting with the Member Showcase is the only way to do these shows. Walking around the room and finding something nice to say about every single person's rig and thanking them for going to the trouble of sharing somehow puts me in the perfect frame of mind for the barrage of commercialism that is the 'main attraction'. If you don't have time for the Member Showcase, watch this video before you go...
> http://digg.com/video/jerry-seinfeld-won-a-clio-award-gave-scathing-speech-mocking-advertising?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


 

 Like I said, I'm sure everyone in the Member Showcase has a nice setup and should enjoy sharing and I would have a hard time trying to find anything negative to say anyway. I have very limited knowledge in headphone world so I could not comment if I wanted to. For me though I'd be wasting time going through that section first as I am not looking to build an uber setup and not really "into" headphones. To me personally, headphones are just an occasional necessary tool.
 If I was looking to build a headphone system, I'd also start with the Member Showcase like you said as there are probably great ideas for that, not to mention user real time info and such.
 I can filter through commercialism pretty darn well (I have a hair-trigger BS meter), so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Netforce

srgraves said:


> Quick newbie question, what is the best way to go about auditioning IEM at these events? Do you bring your own set of tips or...? Looking forward to attending 1 of the 2 days. Thanks, Scott


 
 Most had a big bowl if tips that you could keep or toss after you were done with them. There were a few in previous events that had alcohol swabs and was cleaning tips after uses. It isn't uncommon for people to bring their own tips. The last head fi meet I brought my collection of headphones and brought a box of tips that I could tip roll with my personal tips.
  


solitary man said:


> Like I said, I'm sure everyone in the Member Showcase has a nice setup and should enjoy sharing and I would have a hard time trying to find anything negative to say anyway. I have very limited knowledge in headphone world so I could not comment if I wanted to. For me though I'd be wasting time going through that section first as I am not looking to build an uber setup and not really "into" headphones. To me personally, headphones are just an occasional necessary tool.
> If I was looking to build a headphone system, I'd also start with the Member Showcase like you said as there are probably great ideas for that, not to mention user real time info and such.
> I can filter through commercialism pretty darn well (I have a hair-trigger BS meter), so I'm not worried about that.


 
 The member areas are usually my favorite areas to go and be. Everybody there is always friendly and willing to talk. And diversity of headphones on display is pretty awesome.
  
 Member area at the last LA meet was just a few of us in a room talking with each other and with people coming in the room. Some of us would get up to stretch our legs and explore the rest of the show, others in the room would watch our gear. Super chill atmosphere.


----------



## 414353

netforce said:


> The member areas are usually my favorite areas to go and be. Everybody there is always friendly and willing to talk. And diversity of headphones on display is pretty awesome.
> 
> Member area at the last LA meet was just a few of us in a room talking with each other and with people coming in the room. Some of us would get up to stretch our legs and explore the rest of the show, others in the room would watch our gear. Super chill atmosphere.


 
 Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating to myself (or anyone) to avoid the members area, it's just not first on my list for my purposes and needs. That said, since I am bothering to pay the spendy admission/parking fee, I'm keen to make a day of it which will mean a visit to the members area eventually. I guess I'm just approaching it from the opposite direction. Talk with the manufacture/commercial reps, see what's what and then visit the members area to get feedback from the users who may have been using said items of interest from the manufacture/commercial areas.


----------



## dallan

Hopefully the Hugo TT and 2cute will be there along with some high end dacs. That is the only thing on my list at this point. The Hugo is just good enough to change out my home dac and it does higher bit rates but it is kind of a pain to take in and out of line. Home dac has outperformed even newer models for years, don't know what i will do with it, and my USB converter now that i don't use them. Think i will bring a box to put on list of for sale items too. I have a bunch of stuff that i should put for sale on forum just because i don't have time to use them and maybe i will bring them along…..


----------



## warrenpchi

dallan said:


> 2cute


 
  
 +1


----------



## SkylarGray

I will be there!


----------



## musicman59

Hotel Reservation: check
 Plane tickets: check
 Event tickets: check
  
 See you on Friday 3/27 afternoon!!


----------



## n3rdling

Nice to see some out of towners coming


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all, I find it quite perplexing that everybody is booking *airfare*. For me, I'm taking *Greyhound *because it's 7x cheaper and takes not much longer after you account for the 2-3 hours waiting at the airport. At least I'll be able to take in some scenery on my way down and avoid the lines at the airport. I recommend more people to travel by bus or train to the event: save on the environment, save boatloads of money, and they don't hassle you on wearing headphones!!! If you wanna save even more then you can book a hostel instead of a hotel. For me, I've visited 14 countries and the most I've ever spent on a hotel was around $70.

Also I want to give kudos for all the awesome insights gained on this forum so far. Especially useful was the recent post about bringing your own eartips.. because yeah in-ears can be one heck of a lot more convenient for on the go, but who wants to share ear germs auditioning them. And the earlier insights about bringing your own sample test tracks - you can bring your favorite well-mastered songs in FLAC or WAV on both your cell phone, SD card or USB drive, AND audio CD so you can get a more complete understanding of the headphone's performance by referencing them to something you're familiar with.


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> Hello all, I find it quite perplexing that everybody is booking *airfare*. For me, I'm taking *Greyhound *because it's 7x cheaper and takes not much longer after you account for the 2-3 hours waiting at the airport.


 
  
 Ah, I can see how you might be confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, I should note that there are a bunch of people coming in from the Mid-West and East Coast.  For them, a Greyhound would take considerably longer than a flight.
  
 For example, let's consider Jude's trip here from Detroit, Michigan.  Taking a quick look at the schedules for those days, I see that Jude would have to board a bus on Wednesday, March 25th at 7:45a so that he could make it into Los Angeles at 4:25p on Friday, March 27th.  That would still put him an hour away from Costa Mesa, so we should tack on another hour for the Metrolink.  Total travel time would be approximately 2 days, 12 hours and 40 minutes.  Or to put another way, just shy of 61 hours.  A flight would take about 6 hours.
  
 And FWIW, we also have people coming in from Europe and Japan, which presents special complications for buses (oceans, lots of deep water, etc.).
  
 Why are there people coming in from all over the world you ask?  Because this is not just a local meet up.  This is CanJam, the largest personal audio show in the western hemisphere... and this particular CanJam is the largest one ever.  To be serious in the hobby, and to miss this event, would be tantamount to a minor tragedy.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey dallan,
  
 Remember how you said this after the SoCal meet last year?
  


dallan said:


> Ethan & Warren you guys are gods!  I have been to a lot of meets but that one was the best of any by head and shoulders.  Everyone was friendly, the vendors awesome.  A&K so helpful, UM actually directed me to JH for help with a pair of theirs i own.  All a family.  Got a solution to my iem problem, bought new Plussound JH13 cable, got a Wywire cable for HD800s- both the cables i have been putting off.  Everything there was just easy, rooms were the right size and it just came off really well.  Perks to all who helped with this meet, i am blown away, and that says something because most meets for me are just okay, another day.
> 
> Thanks also to N3rdling for the iron, and Gary G of Musical Fidelity for helping fix my amp. You guys rock!


 
  
 Based on what's about to happen over the course of the next two weeks, I think it's safe to say that you're gonna spoodge this year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cool updates coming soon folks, stay tuned!


----------



## RHA Team

warrenpchi said:


> And FWIW, we also have people coming in from Europe and Japan, which presents special complications for buses (oceans, lots of deep water, etc.).
> 
> Why are there people coming in from all over the world you ask?  Because this is not just a local meet up.  This is CanJam, the largest personal audio show in the western hemisphere... and this particular CanJam is the largest one ever.  To be serious in the hobby, and to miss this event, would be tantamount to a minor tragedy.


 
  
 I think if we were considering any kind of non-flying transport, we'd have to set off about now-ish!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Ah, I can see how you might be confused.    However, I should note that there are a bunch of people coming in from the Mid-West and East Coast.  For them, a Greyhound would take considerably longer than a flight.
> 
> For example, let's consider Jude's trip here from Detroit, Michigan.  Taking a quick look at the schedules for those days, I see that Jude would have to board a bus on Wednesday, March 25th at 7:45a so that he could make it into Los Angeles at 4:25p on Friday, March 27th.  That would still put him an hour away from Costa Mesa, so we should tack on another hour for the Metrolink.  Total travel time would be approximately 2 days, 12 hours and 40 minutes.  Or to put another way, just shy of 61 hours.  A flight would take about 6 hours.
> 
> ...



And that's if he can get the express bus. Not an option for me...
It once took me 16 hours to make a 4 hour trip on greyhound because the bus stopped at every opportunity along the way. Not to mention the screaming kids in the seats behind me. ..


----------



## longbowbbs

2082 miles one way for me.....I like my plane tickets....


----------



## musicman59

longbowbbs said:


> 2082 miles one way for me.....I like my plane tickets....


 
 Totally agree.... 2,260 miles for me. What we don't do for this hobby of ours!!


----------



## longbowbbs

musicman59 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > 2082 miles one way for me.....I like my plane tickets....
> ...


 
 Apparently we leave little out!


----------



## immtbiker

longbowbbs said:


> Apparently we leave little out!


 

 I will be transporting my Hanes Boxer/Briefs using a matched 3-piece set of Tumi Alpha 2 International Traveler luggage w/ accompanying toiletry container.
 Shoes by Ecco and my TSA Security agents will be (not necessarily in order of appearance): Maurice, Donna, and Kumquat.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> I will be transporting my Hanes Boxer/Briefs using a matched 3-piece set of Tumi Alpha 2 International Traveler luggage w/ accompanying toiletry container.
> Shoes by Ecco and my TSA Security agents will be (not necessarily in order of appearance): Maurice, Donna, and Kumquat.


 





 One of those names is very dear to me.


----------



## third_eye

Ayre Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

immtbiker said:


> I will be transporting my Hanes Boxer/Briefs using a matched 3-piece set of Tumi Alpha 2 International Traveler luggage w/ accompanying toiletry container.
> Shoes by Ecco and my TSA Security agents will be (not necessarily in order of appearance): Maurice, Donna, and Kumquat.


 
  
 LOL, awesome!


----------



## third_eye




----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


>


 
  
 So... many... exhibitors.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> So... many... exhibitors.


 
  
 We're not done yet! More to come!


----------



## moedawg140

CanJam is looking to be truly epic - I can't wait!


----------



## longbowbbs

immtbiker said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently we leave little out!
> ...




You had me at Tumi Alpha!


----------



## bearFNF

third_eye said:


> We're not done yet! More to come!



 Sounds like we may need to extend it.
So, three day event? Four day?


----------



## third_eye

Audio Plus Services added to exhibitor list! They will be showing Focal headphones and SPL amps including the Phonitor 2 and the new Phonitor mini.


----------



## third_eye

CanJam Facebook page is up! Visit, like, and share!
  
https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL


----------



## CrocCap

are there going to be sign ups for user showcase area?


----------



## third_eye

croccap said:


> are there going to be sign ups for user showcase area?


 
  
 Yes, we will be posting more details on the Member Showcase soon!


----------



## third_eye

oBravo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## 414353

While I am waiting for Sennheiser to join up, I look forward to Oppo because even though I can't afford it, I want to see that new Amp they have, (the HM-1 I think it is)?


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> While I am waiting for Sennheiser to join up, I look forward to Oppo because even though I can't afford it, I want to see that new Amp they have, (the HM-1 I think it is)?


 
  
 LOL. You don't have to "wait" for Sennheiser to join up. There will be more than enough Sennheiser headphones to demo at the show.


----------



## Bill-P

Will there be a Sennheiser Orpheus there? It's one of the last few headphones that I'd love to try. The others being...
  
 Audio Technica ATH-L3000
  
 and...
  
 Sony MDR-R10
  
 I get the feeling I may end up loving the Orpheus a lot...


----------



## Stillhart

bill-p said:


> Will there be a Sennheiser Orpheus there? It's one of the last few headphones that I'd love to try. The others being...
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-L3000
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you get a chance to demo the HE-1000 at CES?  I thought it was superior to the Orpheus, but the listening conditions at the Sennheiser booth were atrocious...  
  
 I hope they have the HE-1000 at CanJam so I can listen to them again!


----------



## Bill-P

stillhart said:


> Did you get a chance to demo the HE-1000 at CES?  I thought it was superior to the Orpheus, but the listening conditions at the Sennheiser booth were atrocious...
> 
> I hope they have the HE-1000 at CanJam so I can listen to them again!


 
  
 Well, unfortunately, I didn't get to CES.
  
 But I'd definitely love to give the HE-1000 a listen, of course. I loved the HE-560, and I feel it could have been perfect if the tuning and damping was right at stock.
  
 I can totally fathom someone preferring the HE-1000 to the Orpheus... or any electrostatic headphone in general. I feel like that's the one flaw with electrostatic: not enough weight, so... everything sounds a bit too etheral, too floaty, not physical or planted, though wonderfully transparent.
  
 That's my pet peeve, but I'd like to give it a go anyway just to get an idea of how it sounds... or how something that's almost flat from the mids up would sound like.


----------



## n3rdling

I might bring a bass light R10...haven't brought dynamic stuff in a long time.


----------



## JoelT

^It would be awesome to hear them.


----------



## Bill-P

n3rdling said:


> I might bring a bass light R10...haven't brought dynamic stuff in a long time.


 

 Oh yes, please. That one would probably be so rare at this point that to even find see one in person is like seeing a miracle!


----------



## third_eye

bill-p said:


> Will there be a Sennheiser Orpheus there? It's one of the last few headphones that I'd love to try. The others being...
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-L3000
> 
> ...


 
  
 Highly doubtful on the Orpheus. Even at the Sennheiser booth at CES, it was tucked away in the back of the booth within an enclosed room. It sounded incredibly smooth and natural, I would have loved to have spent more time with it.
  


stillhart said:


> Did you get a chance to demo the HE-1000 at CES?  I thought it was superior to the Orpheus, but the listening conditions at the Sennheiser booth were atrocious...
> 
> I hope they have the HE-1000 at CanJam so I can listen to them again!


 
  
 I think it would be safe to assume that the new Hifiman prototypes will be at CanJam and they are very special indeed.
  


n3rdling said:


> I might bring a bass light R10...haven't brought dynamic stuff in a long time.


 
  
 That would be pretty amazing if you could bring them and surely one of the highlights of the Member Showcase!


----------



## Insidious Meme

Too bad that one guy stopped bringing his Orpheus after bringing it to at least a couple of meets I went to. Hard to do when you don't own it anymore...


----------



## Sam Edwards

At a recent show one nice member let me hear his Abyss. Wow. I'm not running out to spend that kind of money. But Wow!


----------



## Kamakahah

bill-p said:


> Well, unfortunately, I didn't get to CES.
> 
> But I'd definitely love to give the HE-1000 a listen, of course. I loved the HE-560, and I feel it could have been perfect if the tuning and damping was right at stock.
> 
> ...




HE-1000 is planar.


----------



## third_eye

Fritz Speakers added to exhibitor list! Did we mention that we will have 4 dedicated speaker demo rooms at CanJam SoCal?


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> oBravo Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  





  
 Omg, that means I have to bring my modified V2.


----------



## warrenpchi

umustbkidn said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > oBravo Audio added to exhibitor list!
> ...


 
  
 Whoa, ambititious!  Let's start with bringing you first yeah?


----------



## UmustBKidn

immtbiker said:


> I will be transporting my Hanes Boxer/Briefs using a matched 3-piece set of Tumi Alpha 2 International Traveler luggage w/ accompanying toiletry container.
> Shoes by Ecco and my TSA Security agents will be (not necessarily in order of appearance): Maurice, Donna, and Kumquat.


 
  
 Personally, I will be transporting my special order 3x oversize Fruit of the Loom briefs using a naturally constructed organic mounting device, which is permanently attached. This organic mounting device will be riding on special triple wide New Balance tennis shoes, sporting the ultimate in pressure relief insoles, that cost me $43 clams a pair. These extraordinary measures are necessary to keep my feet from screaming in pain while I truck my 3x size carcass around this hotel for a full day, gawking at Lord Only Knows how many different electronic devices and passive listening appliances.
  
 On the bright side, I lost 65 pounds this last year. So at least I'm no longer in 4x territory.


----------



## Netforce

umustbkidn said:


> :eek:
> 
> Omg, that means I have to bring my modified V2.



oBravo and Bravo make different products .


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> Whoa, ambititious!  Let's start with bringing you first yeah?


 
  
 Indeed. The odds are in my favor of actually making it this time, because 1) I'm about to move to a new project and the boss isn't half crazed and insisting people spend 14 hours a day at work including weekends, 2) daughter just found a new boyfriend and will be distracted, 3) son likes staying at his mother's house better than mine, because he claims the bed is better.
  
 Daughter doesn't need headphones; she's perfectly happy with the Sennheiser IEM's I got her for Xmas 2013 (and she doesn't break them);
 Son breaks headphones frequently, but his mom bought the last pair, and I just restocked his Koss KSC-75's, so I'm safe for the moment.
  
 All I gotta do is say I'm busy that day, give them each 20 bucks, and I'm a free man. I think


----------



## UmustBKidn

netforce said:


> oBravo and Bravo make different products .


 
  
 I did not realize, thank you for pointing that out. I thought that was a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quick glance at the oBravo website, reveals a curious display of some widget, attached to a Schiit Asgard! I like that. Hope Jason sees that


----------



## warrenpchi

umustbkidn said:


> On the bright side, I lost 65 pounds this last year. So at least I'm no longer in 4x territory.


 
  
 HOLY... congratulations!




  


umustbkidn said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, ambititious!  Let's start with bringing you first yeah?
> ...


 
  
 Not sure I'd be as non-chalant about that as you, but okay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 In other news, still growing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ​ ​


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> HOLY... congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy eye chart batman!!!


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Holy eye chart batman!!!


 
  
 Yeah, we're running out of space and will need to go back to the drawing board soon


----------



## Mr Rick

umustbkidn said:


> Personally, I will be transporting my special order 3x oversize Fruit of the Loom briefs using a naturally constructed organic mounting device, which is permanently attached. This organic mounting device will be riding on special triple wide New Balance tennis shoes, sporting the ultimate in pressure relief insoles, that cost me $43 clams a pair. These extraordinary measures are necessary to keep my feet from screaming in pain while I truck my 3x size carcass around this hotel for a full day, gawking at Lord Only Knows how many different electronic devices and passive listening appliances.
> 
> On the bright side, I lost 65 pounds this last year. So at least I'm no longer in 4x territory.


 
 Hope to see you there. I'm a 2x myself, down from 3x. :>)


----------



## Noodlz

Just signed up =)


----------



## Sam Edwards

We're going to need a bigger poster!
  
 Quote:


warrenpchi said:


> HOLY... congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiteKirby

Hopefully I'll be able to go again, last one I went to was great, and this one looks to be even more spectacular, and it's two days long...


----------



## bcschmerker4

Congratulations on setting the new record for number of exhibitors!   Booooooy, howdy - this will be a TOUGH act to follow for the Bay Area Head-Fi'ers.


----------



## warrenpchi

> > In other news, still growing!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 
  
 Yup, we have room for about a half dozen more in this poster... which is no where near enough based on the companies signing on to exhibit.  Definitely going to need a bigger poster.  
  
 Can you imagine what the t-shirts will look like for this one?
  
 On a related note, at the rate we're filling up, I foresee having some awkward conversations with companies starting as early as next week.
  
*Company:*  I want ACME to exhibit at CanJam SoCal.
*Warren:*  Actually, we just sold out.
*Company:*  What?  But you said it was going to be a huge event!
*Warren:*  It is a huge event.
*​Company:*  So why is it full already?
*Warren:*  Because it's a huge event.
*​Company:*  I'm not following.
*Warren:*  Lol, seriously, we're pretty much filled up and--
*​Company:*  !@#$%^& @$^ !#%&
*Warren:*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lemme see what I can do.
*Company:*  Thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

Perhaps RMAF will ask to borrow your poster for their 2015 event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 Quite impressive. Hope there is still some oxygen left in the rooms. 
  
 Nothing like the smell of new electronics in the morning…BoooYah!!!!


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Can you imagine what the t-shirts will look like for this one?


 
  
 Yeah, I think we might be going back to the drawing board for T-Shirt designs!


----------



## Insidious Meme

bcschmerker4 said:


> Congratulations on setting the new record for number of exhibitors!   Booooooy, howdy - this will be a TOUGH act to follow for the Bay Area Head-Fi'ers.




For those not following, CanJam =/= regular Head Fi meet.



third_eye said:


> Yeah, I think we might be going back to the drawing board for T-Shirt designs!




Getting alot of that on a shirt may not be worthwhile. Were there t shirts at the last LA Meet? I don't remember any...


----------



## ezvkm77

Bought my tickets last week and can't wait!


----------



## third_eye

insidious meme said:


> For those not following, CanJam =/= regular Head Fi meet.
> Getting alot of that on a shirt may not be worthwhile. Were there t shirts at the last LA Meet? I don't remember any...


 
  
 No, the last meet shirts were the SoCal Meet in March, 2014.
  


ezvkm77 said:


> Bought my tickets last week and can't wait!


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## n3rdling

If you guys haven't finalized the badges yet, do you think you could print the username on both sides?  There have been some meets where the name was only on one side and you couldn't eyeball a familiar username a lot of the time because the badge was turned around.  Just a thought.


----------



## musicman59

n3rdling said:


> If you guys haven't finalized the badges yet, do you think you could print the username on both sides?  There have been some meets where the name was only on one side and you couldn't eyeball a familiar username a lot of the time because the badge was turned around.  Just a thought.


 
 How are they going to get the user names? When I paid for the tickets the system did not ask for the user name.


----------



## n3rdling

Maybe they're gonna go the sharpie route this time, but in the past I think they got that info during registration.


----------



## warrenpchi

n3rdling said:


> If you guys haven't finalized the badges yet, do you think you could print the username on both sides?  There have been some meets where the name was only on one side and you couldn't eyeball a familiar username a lot of the time because the badge was turned around.  Just a thought.
> 
> Originally Posted by *musicman59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are they going to get the user names? When I paid for the tickets the system did not ask for the user name.


 
  
 Sorry Milos, can't do it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 To keep people from waiting in line too long, we've opted for a wicked cool badge printing system this time.  All you'll have to do is scan your Eventbrite QR or bar code, and your badge will print out in about four seconds.  In fact, it's faster to live print a badge than it is to search for a pre-printed badge.  So not only can we not print both sides, but Eventbrite doesn't even support the use of alternate IDs, like Head-Fi handles.  So we can't print Head-Fi handles at all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 musicman59, n3rdling is talking about how we used to do meet badges... where I would spend a not-insignificant amount of time individually making badges that included people's handles, avatars and real names.
  

  
  
 And while that was doable - even for some of our larger meets upwards of 325 people - trying to do that this time around would simply break me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW if I inadvertently just gave away a hint to how many people might be there, then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## n3rdling

No big deal, that's still really cool.  Maybe just scan twice and put the papers back to back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I know there have been some meets in the 200+ range.  Does anybody remember how many people attended the last CanJam in LA?  I think that was probably the biggest meet I've ever been to.


----------



## Asr

n3rdling said:


> I know there have been some meets in the 200+ range.  Does anybody remember how many people attended the last CanJam in LA?  I think that was probably the biggest meet I've ever been to.


 
  
 Stats from the people who had a part in organizing it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/584924/official-2012-bay-area-meet-thread-california-february-11th-saturday/345#post_8117204
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/426794/canjam-2009-impressions/510#post_5746108
  
 Considering those stats are from nearly 6 years ago, and the growth of Head-Fi since 2009 (in members and MOTs combined), I'd hope/expect CanJam 2015 to end up with around 500-600+ in attendance.....


----------



## warrenpchi

immtbiker said:


> Perhaps RMAF will ask to borrow your poster for their 2015 event
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll definitely come up with something cool for this year's CanJam @ RMAF as well, though it's still early to be thinking about that.  One CanJam at a time...


----------



## Insidious Meme

n3rdling said:


> I might bring a bass light R10...haven't brought dynamic stuff in a long time.




Milos, you know I'm always up for what you bring. Never boring stuff.




warrenpchi said:


> Sorry Milos, can't do it.
> 
> To keep people from waiting in line too long, we've opted for a wicked cool badge printing system this time.  All you'll have to do is scan your Eventbrite QR or bar code, and your badge will print out in about four seconds.  In fact, it's faster to live print a badge than it is to search for a pre-printed badge.  So not only can we not print both sides, but Eventbrite doesn't even support the use of alternate IDs, like Head-Fi handles.  So we can't print Head-Fi handles at all.
> 
> ...





Guess people will have to just Sharpie their HF handles somewhere. I recognize most of the regulars that I've come across in the past by face anyway. 

Sounds like there'll be a crush of people this go around. Or at least longer than past long lines for those "popular" pieces of equipment that have been hyped on these boards for a while. Maybe they should bring in a number system.


----------



## third_eye

insidious meme said:


> Milos, you know I'm always up for what you bring. Never boring stuff.
> Guess people will have to just Sharpie their HF handles somewhere. I recognize most of the regulars that I've come across in the past by face anyway.
> 
> Sounds like there'll be a crush of people this go around. Or at least longer than past long lines for those "popular" pieces of equipment that have been hyped on these boards for a while. Maybe they should bring in a number system.


 
  
 The SoCal Meet at the Westin last March had 250 attendees plus another 100-125 exhibitor attendees. We have almost 3 times the amount of space (and exhibitors) compared to last year so it's going to be very crowded and I would imagine that there will be some lines. But, the good thing is that CanJam will be spread out over 3 floors at the Westin and over 2 days so there will be plenty of time to explore. In addition to the Member Showcase area, we will also have 4 dedicated speaker demo rooms and another room dedicated to seminars.


----------



## DecentLevi

The addition of speaker rooms is totally awesome! Because sometimes you gotta move around without headphones while listening, or share music with a group. Using studio monitors as a secondary reference while mastering is also a necessary evil. (not really evil tho).

But with the the groundbreaking number of vendors and personal exhibitors, I'm fearing the... the (can't dare to say it)... an audiophile's worst nightmare: we don't get the chance to try out every headphone present. While I agree that 3 days would stretch many of our schedules too thin, I would like to ask for some amount of flexibility on the schedule? So that the members may optionally stay about an hour later?

Much obliged, from Levi


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> But with the the groundbreaking number of vendors and exhibitors, I'm fearing the... the (can't dare to say it)... an audiophile's worst nightmare: we don't get the chance to try our every headphone present.


 
  
 Pre-show planning will be important to maximize time! On our part we will be making every effort to minimize wait times and effectively manage traffic flow. But yeah, it's gonna be pretty crowded.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, please visit, like and share our new CanJam Facebook page!
  
 https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL


----------



## Sam Edwards

My handle is my name. It keeps the little troll inside on a short leash.


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> The SoCal Meet at the Westin last March had 250 attendees plus another 100-125 exhibitor attendees. We have almost 3 times the amount of space (and exhibitors) compared to last year so it's going to be very crowded and I would imagine that there will be some lines. But, the good thing is that CanJam will be spread out over 3 floors at the Westin and over 2 days so there will be plenty of time to explore. In addition to the Member Showcase area, we will also have 4 dedicated speaker demo rooms and another room dedicated to seminars.


 

 Uh oh. If I make it there, it has to be only one day (Saturday). Hopefully it won't be real bad as I am not paying a spendy entrance fee to stand and wait in a line for 2 hours or more just to see an amp or something. Popularity and a crowd is one thing, nature of the beast, but ludicrous is another thing entirely.


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> Uh oh. If I make it there, it has to be only one day (Saturday). Hopefully it won't be real bad as I am not paying a spendy entrance fee to stand and wait in a line for 2 hours or more just to see an amp or something. Popularity and a crowd is one thing, nature of the beast, but ludicrous is another thing entirely.


 
  
 LOL, I don't think anyone in their wildest imagination is referring to 2 hour lines. We're just saying it might make sense to pre-plan which exhibitors you want to visit, especially for those attending for one day only. So this is definitely a "popularity and a crowd" kinda thing.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> To keep people from waiting in line too long, we've opted for a wicked cool badge printing system this time.  All you'll have to do is scan your Eventbrite QR or bar code, and your badge will print out in about four seconds.  In fact, it's faster to live print a badge than it is to search for a pre-printed badge.  So not only can we not print both sides, but Eventbrite doesn't even support the use of alternate IDs, like Head-Fi handles.  So we can't print Head-Fi handles at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well so what if I register at the door and use my head-fi handle when I sign in ?


----------



## longbowbbs

umustbkidn said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > To keep people from waiting in line too long, we've opted for a wicked cool badge printing system this time.  All you'll have to do is scan your Eventbrite QR or bar code, and your badge will print out in about four seconds.  In fact, it's faster to live print a badge than it is to search for a pre-printed badge.  So not only can we not print both sides, but Eventbrite doesn't even support the use of alternate IDs, like Head-Fi handles.  So we can't print Head-Fi handles at all.
> ...


 
 Warren will make you give the Head-Fi gang sign!


----------



## shiorisekine

longbowbbs said:


> Warren will make you give the Head-Fi gang sign!




i will accept that. haha


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> LOL, I don't think anyone in their wildest imagination is referring to 2 hour lines. We're just saying it might make sense to pre-plan which exhibitors you want to visit, especially for those attending for one day only. So this is definitely a "popularity and a crowd" kinda thing.


 
 That makes good sense. Should be easy for me since I'm only interested in a small handful of manufactures/vendors, if that.


----------



## third_eye

Grace Design added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AxelCloris

Two days isn't going to be enough...


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Two days isn't going to be enough...


 
  
 Yeah, this got way bigger than I expected when I signed up!  Not that I'm complaining, just... wow!  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## third_eye

Apogee added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet!!! Might have to start using our rooms for the exhibitors...


----------



## DecentLevi

I have a comment and two more questions
  
 First I just want to mention - for those of you who are only interested in a select number of vendors, I would strongly encourage you to try something new and think outside the box. It's a big and evolving world of music and audio products alike, and just sticking to what you know will greatly limit the potential for what you can experience and learn from. Like if I were to have gone to a head-fi meeting back in '07 with only the intention of trying Denon and Etymotic then I would have missed the chance at Hifiman, AKG, Soundmagic, Beoplay and some brand new names that just came out yesterday which could completely knock the socks of off what I already knew!
  
 Next I think my question was overlooked, so I wanted to ask the leaders about the possibility that some of the head-fi members can optionally stay about an hour later after closing; for more chat and demoing personal gear?
  
 Also, since it seems the event is filling up, would it be advisable / necessary for the member-showcases to reserve a spot at a table in advance - if you think there may not be enough room for us to set up our personal gear at the event? Thanks


----------



## longbowbbs

axelcloris said:


> Two days isn't going to be enough...


 
 We are going to have to sprint Brian!


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> First I just want to mention - for those of you who are only interested in a select number of vendors, I would strongly encourage you to try something new and think outside the box.


 
  
 Yes, very good point! This is an incredibly exciting time for personal audio with many new products coming to market. Pre-planning is really advised to maximize time, we will also be providing more detailed exhibitor information so that you know what products are being shown, and where. We will also be providing meet programs/maps which will help attendees navigate through the show.
  


decentlevi said:


> Next I think my question was overlooked, so I wanted to ask the leaders about the possibility that some of the head-fi members can optionally stay about an hour later after closing; for more chat and demoing personal gear?


 
  
 The exhibits will run from 9am-6pm on Saturday and 9am-5pm on Sunday. Since so many exhibitors and head-fiers alike will be spending Friday and Saturday night at the the hotel, there should be plenty of opportunities to connect with fellow head-fiers and exhibitors, as well as demo personal gear outside of the regular hours. 
  


decentlevi said:


> Also, since it seems the event is filling up, would it be advisable / necessary for the member-showcases to reserve a spot at a table in advance -you think there may not be enough room for us to set up our personal gear at the event? Thanks


 
  
 The Member Showcase is primarily designed for head-fiers to demo gear that would otherwise not be available to demo at the show. As an example, we have some incredible DIY builders in the community and this is a great opportunity to showcase their work. We'll be posting more details and guidelines on the Member Showcase soon, so stay tuned.


----------



## warrenpchi

bcschmerker4 said:


> Congratulations on setting the new record for number of exhibitors!   Booooooy, howdy - this will be a TOUGH act to follow for the Bay Area Head-Fi'ers.


 
  
 FWIW, we did the last SF Head-Fi Meet, so we'd only be competing with ourselves.  That said, Ethan and I see CanJam SoCal as a west coast event, and welcome the entire western seaboard, particularly our Bay Area brethren.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It may be "SoCal" in name, but it's everywhere-west-of-the-rockies in spirit.
  


asr said:


> CanJam 2015 to end up with around 500-600+ in attendance.....


 
  
 Unfortunately, attendance is the one thing we cannot control.  That is up to all of you fine gentlemen, and possibly one or more of the six women known to be on Head-Fi.  To anyone inclined to help, please feel free to jack my avatar, and put a link to this thread in your signature.  Stuff like that helps to get the word out, as it can be seen throughout all of your posts going back to the dawn of time.  
  


decentlevi said:


> The addition of speaker rooms is totally awesome! Because sometimes you gotta move around without headphones while listening, or share music with a group. Using studio monitors as a secondary reference while mastering is also a necessary evil. (not really evil tho).


 
  
 Thanks, we hope it's a successful experiment.  And yes, agreed, speakers are not evil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


solitary man said:


> Hopefully it won't be real bad as I am not paying a spendy entrance fee to stand and wait in a line for 2 hours or more just to see an amp or something.


 
  
 What you're describing is Fujiya Avic, which is a different show entirely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


umustbkidn said:


> Well so what if I register at the door and use my head-fi handle when I sign in ?


 
  
 To make sure you show up, Ima need your firstborn as a deposit, so you can bet I'll want your name as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For those not in on the joke, UmustBKidn has enthusiastically signed up for every meet we've ever done, but never shown up once.  He is effectively our "unicorn" attendee.
  


longbowbbs said:


> Warren will make you give the Head-Fi gang sign!


 
  
 Word, yo!
  

  
 And in case you're wondering, yes we really do flash it.
  

  


axelcloris said:


> Two days isn't going to be enough...


 
  
 No, but it's better than one day, which is what Ethan and I (stupidly) did last year for the SoCal meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Actually, let's think about this for a second.  CanJam @ RMAF had 40 exhibitors in the RMEC and an additional 7-8 exhibitors in the Atrium.  That show lasted three days, with each day spanning about 8 hours.  So covering CanJam @ RMAF in totality requires that you visit 8 exhibitors per day, or one every hour.  CanJam SoCal has 60+ exhibitors (so far) spread out over two days, which means that you'd need to spend no more than 16 minutes with each exhibitor to cover the whole thing.
  
 Of course, you do understand what this means right?  There's no way you can cover the whole thing - though we're all going to try I'm sure.  But hey, that's kinda how we roll here in SoCal.  If we only whelmed you, would y'all cry out as loudly for CanJam SoCal 2016 to be a week long and to coincide with spring break?  I think not.  Oh darn, did I just leak a spoiler?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


decentlevi said:


> Also, since it seems the event is filling up, would it be advisable / necessary for the member-showcases to reserve a spot at a table in advance - if you think there may not be enough room for us to set up our personal gear at the event? Thanks


 
  
 Okay, since this has come up a few times, I might as well address it now.
  
 As we have planned it all along, we are dedicating a decent portion of space to the member showcase.  But even from the very start, we knew that there would be no way we could accommodate everyone.  It's just not possible.  The strength of the Head-Fi community overall, combined with the dedication of West Coast Head-Fiers in particular, is enough to book out an entire hotel with no exhibitors at all.  In fact, we have already blown way past budget to secure more space, on two successive occasions, so that we could fit additional exhibitors without having to eat into free member space.
  
 Anyway, because we knew that we could not accommodate everyone, we made the decision to have a curated Member Showcase showing some of the best, rarest, craziest, and best sounding rigs on the planet.  An example of something like this would be @gilency's rig that I heard a couple of years back... or the wonderful work of Mr. Frank Cooter.
  
 No offense to anyone that has the following rig, but it can't just be someone with an O2 and an M50.  FWIW, I myself have an O2 and an M50, so I'm definitely not bagging on anyone.  I'm just saying, it needs to be something remarkable to show to the world, and not necessarily something that is common enough to have been heard by many Head-Fiers already (or otherwise at the show via an exhibitor).
  
 To that end, I have taken the liberty of making a list of members who have some very special rigs, and will be contacting them very soon to finalize arrangements.  Based on their availability, we'll be releasing unclaimed space after they are sorted out.


----------



## third_eye

Final Audio Design added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Atomic Floyd added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Insidious Meme

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, since this has come up a few times, I might as well address it now.
> 
> As we have planned it all along, we are dedicating a decent portion of space to the member showcase.  But even from the very start, we knew that there would be no way we could accommodate everyone.  It's just not possible.  The strength of the Head-Fi community overall, combined with the dedication of West Coast Head-Fiers in particular, is enough to book out an entire hotel with no exhibitors at all.  In fact, we have already blown way past budget to secure more space, on two successive occasions, so that we could fit additional exhibitors without having to eat into free member space.
> 
> ...




This was the same set up as the Can Jam at RMAF? Or was that all exhibitors there?


----------



## third_eye

I'm very happy to report that Rob Watts, the designer of the Chord Hugo and a regular contributor here on Head-Fi threads, will be holding two seminars (one each on Saturday and Sunday) at CanJam SoCal 2015! We'll be posting more information on additional seminars over the CanJam weekend soon!


----------



## Bill-P

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, since this has come up a few times, I might as well address it now.
> 
> As we have planned it all along, we are dedicating a decent portion of space to the member showcase.  But even from the very start, we knew that there would be no way we could accommodate everyone.  It's just not possible.  The strength of the Head-Fi community overall, combined with the dedication of West Coast Head-Fiers in particular, is enough to book out an entire hotel with no exhibitors at all.  In fact, we have already blown way past budget to secure more space, on two successive occasions, so that we could fit additional exhibitors without having to eat into free member space.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like we'll see some crazy rigs there. Looking forward to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hopefully I will finally get to hear the R10, as I'm dying to hear how much better it is compared to my modded Z7.


----------



## AxelCloris

Is anyone bringing a Geek Out Signature Edition? I can bring mine but if anyone else has it then there's no need. I may just leave it with a friend's computer to save space and such.


----------



## 414353

decentlevi said:


> I have a comment and two more questions
> 
> First I just want to mention - for those of you who are only interested in a select number of vendors, I would strongly encourage you to try something new and think outside the box. It's a big and evolving world of music and audio products alike, and just sticking to what you know will greatly limit the potential for what you can experience and learn from. Like if I were to have gone to a head-fi meeting back in '07 with only the intention of trying Denon and Etymotic then I would have missed the chance at Hifiman, AKG, Soundmagic, Beoplay and some brand new names that just came out yesterday which could completely knock the socks of off what I already knew!
> 
> Thanks


 
 Very valid point. For me personally though I am not interested in cables and trinkets and the like or uber gear. I am very open to other brands of headphones outside of my Sennheiser comfort zone though.


----------



## 414353

Had this question hit me: I use a pair of Sennheiser HD518s right now. Good phones, but I think it's time to consider jumping up a bit. Would it be ok or advisable to bring my own phones along for comparison to other cans? If it is ok, do I need to do anything special like a special registration or what have you to prevent being accused of them not being my own cans or something?
 I had this idea because I need to make sure that a jump would be worth it for me as I do not use headphones like most...or make that, everyone else here. (I'm good for 20 minutes per sitting and about 4 times per year as it stands).


----------



## bearFNF

solitary man said:


> Had this question hit me: I use a pair of Sennheiser HD518s right now. Good phones, but I think it's time to consider jumping up a bit. Would it be ok or advisable to bring my own phones along for comparison to other cans? If it is ok, do I need to do anything special like a special registration or what have you to prevent being accused of them not being my own cans or something?
> I had this idea because I need to make sure that a jump would be worth it for me as I do not use headphones like most...or make that, everyone else here. (I'm good for 20 minutes per sitting and about 4 times per year as it stands).


 

 Should be no problem bringing your own, as a matter of fact it is a very good idea to bring your own phones and music/source.


----------



## XERO1

Subbed!


----------



## moedawg140

xero1 said:


> Subbed!


 
  
 Hope to see you again at CanJam!  I still remember how awesome your headphone stands looked at the mini meet not too long ago.  You should bring some for sale - I'm sure they will sell like hotcakes!  Oh yeah, and love your current Felicia avatar as I love anything related to Street Fighter (Darkstalkers, SNK, Marvel, etcetera).
  
 Your awesome headphone stands:


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello I have a good idea: Would you guys be able to arrange a recorded copy of the seminars from Can Jam? Personally I would prefer an audio recording so I can listen to it on the go. Complementary copies would be nice (like an MP3 download of the seminar), or if you're not down with that at least you can sell CD's of it for a (reasonable) price.

Personally I know I won't be able to get around the the seminars, probably not having enough time to compare the headphones & amps present. Thanks for considering this suggestion.


----------



## XERO1

moedawg140 said:


> Hope to see you again at CanJam!  I still remember how awesome your headphone stands looked at the mini meet not too long ago.  You should bring some for sale - I'm sure they will sell like hotcakes!  Oh yeah, and love your current Felicia avatar as I love anything related to Street Fighter (Darkstalkers, SNK, Marvel, etcetera).
> 
> Your awesome headphone stands:


 
  
 Thanks for the complements, Moe!
  
 For now, my stands will only be available at shows and meets.
  
 I'll be sharing a table with Darin of Darin Fong Audio at the SoCal CanJam, so I'll see you there!
  
 I'm also planning on going to the Feb. 21st LA mini-meet at Mike's place in Winnetka, CA where I first met you.  You should come by and hang out!
  
 Here's the link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751579/february-21-los-angeles-san-fernando-valley-mini-meet


----------



## moedawg140

xero1 said:


> Thanks for the complements, Moe!
> 
> For now, my stands will only be available at shows and meets.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, your meticulously created stands "stand" alone and speak for themselves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll definitely see you then if you'll be sharing a table with Darin!  Hopefully I can 'win' his Out of Head Software this year if it's able to be 'won' this year.  
  
 I was invited to attend Mike's mini-meet in Winnetka, CA, however his mini meet is on the same day as CIF (high school wrestling championships, held at Santa Maria High School, in Santa Maria, CA), as I will be coaching there.  If my wrestlers don't make it to the second day (hopefully they will), I very well may be able to make the mini-meet.  We'll see how everything goes!


----------



## UmustBKidn

> Originally Posted by *longbowbbs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is that where I hold my hands over my ears and start singing What Is Love?


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> To make sure you show up, Ima need your firstborn as a deposit, so you can bet I'll want your name as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
In my defense, for the last year or so that I've been signing up for these meets, my boss has had this nasty habit of making me work on demand. As if I have nothing else to do with my spare time. I'm honestly quite sick of it. The guy has no life, and he expects his workers to have no life either. He worked himself so hard once that his doctor ordered him to take a week off. Of course, he made sure we were all still working while he was gone.

  
 I even own a T-shirt for a meet I never attended. I have lost 70-some pounds since I ordered that shirt. I may actually fit into it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fortunately, that is all about to change. The end of this week marks the end of my tenure on that particular project, Thank God™. As of next week, I'm working on something totally different, for a totally different boss, who seems much more normal than the other guy. So I am hoping there are no surprises ahead.
  
 My first born may choose to come with me. She's the adventurous type too. But I don't think you'll want her depositing anything... remember, she's my offspring


----------



## 414353

bearfnf said:


> Should be no problem bringing your own, as a matter of fact it is a very good idea to bring your own phones and music/source.


 
 Okay doky, thank you. Bringing my own cans to compare will go a long way. As for source...hmm, well, I obviously can't bring a receiver or what have you, so sources will have to say home. I usually listen to vinyl and well produced/recorded CDs. Not going to bring my vinyl, but I can select a couple of decent CDs or ah yes, perhaps some vinyl I transferred to CD which worked out a little better than expected. (Not bringing my 1st gen Rush remasters though).


----------



## Stillhart

solitary man said:


> Okay doky, thank you. Bringing my own cans to compare will go a long way. As for source...hmm, well, I obviously can't bring a receiver or what have you, so sources will have to say home. I usually listen to vinyl and well produced/recorded CDs. Not going to bring my vinyl, but I can select a couple of decent CDs or ah yes, perhaps some vinyl I transferred to CD which worked out a little better than expected. (Not bringing my 1st gen Rush remasters though).


 
  
 I plan on bringing my FLAC collection on a USB stick.  I figure at least some of the exhibitors will be using a computer as a source (rather than a DAP) and that is the easiest way to demo my own music...


----------



## darinf

stillhart said:


> I plan on bringing my FLAC collection on a USB stick.  I figure at least some of the exhibitors will be using a computer as a source (rather than a DAP) and that is the easiest way to demo my own music...


 
 I always welcome people to play their own files at my booth, especially multi-channel audio or video/movie files! Generally we can accommodate USB sticks, hard drives, CD, DVD, or Blu-Ray to use with our computers.


----------



## 414353

stillhart said:


> I plan on bringing my FLAC collection on a USB stick.  I figure at least some of the exhibitors will be using a computer as a source (rather than a DAP) and that is the easiest way to demo my own music...


 
 Yes, I think your right and I fear that. I don't like music files, too irritating to my ears (many CDs are as well, but there are some that are done well). I may be in some disadvantage with CDs, nothing I can do about it. I don't like music through a computer period, but on the other hand I don't have a purpose built music PC either, so I probably have not experienced potential of sorts.


----------



## mscott58

My standard approach is to bring 1) a few reference CD's, 2) a USB stick with CD rips and high res files of similar (if not the same) reference files, and 3) my DAP (Fiio X3) also loaded with the same reference files. That pretty much covers all bases. Also I'm sure that lots of people will have their systems linked up to Tidal, which will give you access to a pretty massive library. 
  
 At RMAF/CanJam I only saw one or two manufacturers booths with turntables. The only one I can specifically recall was ALO Audio (feeding their StudioSix if I remember correctly). However, this CanJam is going to have spots for individual enthusiasts to set up their gear, and those areas might include some vinyl rigs. 
  
 Have fun!


----------



## 414353

mscott58 said:


> My standard approach is to bring 1) a few reference CD's, 2) a USB stick with CD rips and high res files of similar (if not the same) reference files, and 3) my DAP (Fiio X3) also loaded with the same reference files. That pretty much covers all bases. Also I'm sure that lots of people will have their systems linked up to Tidal, which will give you access to a pretty massive library.
> 
> At RMAF/CanJam I only saw one or two manufacturers booths with turntables. The only one I can specifically recall was ALO Audio (feeding their StudioSix if I remember correctly). However, this CanJam is going to have spots for individual enthusiasts to set up their gear, and those areas might include some vinyl rigs.
> 
> Have fun!


 
 Hmm, I do have a USB stick and I could rip some of my reference CDs to wav lossless or FLAC, I think you have an idea there, I didn't think of that. I'm not a fan of high res so no reason for me to worry about that. I'll leave the DAP (Fiio X3) to you since I don't have a clue as to what that is.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I truly am oldschool, I even have a 40+ year old system (with the exception of a Squeezebox), I use frequently. Hmm, never thought of Tidal. I want to try it, but after a nice long talk with top reps there we find that I am not set up for it gear-wise to get full benefit so it would be a waste for me at this time. I liked how they were honest about it, that's refreshing. That said though, I'd be keen to hear it on a rig set up for it. 
  
 I think this is going to be kind of an interesting event, to me at least. I have to wait until the last minute to get my ticket though, just in case I won't be able to go, but no worries.


----------



## mscott58

solitary man said:


> Hmm, I do have a USB stick and I could rip some of my reference CDs to wav lossless or FLAC, I think you have an idea there, I didn't think of that. I'm not a fan of high res so no reason for me to worry about that. I'll leave the DAP (Fiio X3) to you since I don't have a clue as to what that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds like a plan. And have you ever been to RMAF? It's a blend of hard-core & old-school 2-channel systems as well as a Head-Fi sponsored CanJam, but without the members being able to display their own systems. It's kind of cool to be able to try out a bunch of headphone stuff and then go listen to a bunch of amazing 2-channel stuff. Lots of fun. Cheers


----------



## 414353

mscott58 said:


> Sounds like a plan. And have you ever been to RMAF? It's a blend of hard-core & old-school 2-channel systems as well as a Head-Fi sponsored CanJam, but without the members being able to display their own systems. It's kind of cool to be able to try out a bunch of headphone stuff and then go listen to a bunch of amazing 2-channel stuff. Lots of fun. Cheers


 
 No, I've never been to RMAF, but I've heard about it and always wanted to go. It's way far away from me though and I can't fly. I'll be happy if I can just try out some headphones that interest me at this event and maybe take a look at some amps.


----------



## immtbiker

Looks like I'll be arriving on Friday afternoon.
  
 Please let me know of any group hugs on Friday night!


----------



## musicman59

I am too arriving at about 3:00pm on Friday to the hotel.


----------



## AxelCloris

Finally got around to booking the flights. I'm in on Thursday and out on Monday. I get in around 6 PM Thursday, anyone down for a group dinner or something?


----------



## bearFNF

I'm in around 7 pm, so if you can wait I'm in for meal and a beverage.


----------



## Asr

warrenpchi said:


> That said, Ethan and I see CanJam SoCal as a west coast event, and welcome the entire western seaboard, particularly our Bay Area brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm confused, are you guys throwing out the idea of CanJam also being known as the (Inter)National Head-Fi Meet? I don't understand why you wouldn't welcome Head-Fiers from all over the US, and even the world, unless there's going to be something like "CanJam East" in the future.
  
 And why are you calling on Head-Fiers to use your avatar or add a link to this thread to their signature? This is CANJAM—as in, officially Head-Fi-sponsored. How come there isn't a full-on top-of-the-page banner on the site that's visible whether someone is logged in or not? There should be adverts up the wazoo on this site and there's only a small ad-box in the right sidebar. How come Jude & co haven't plastered more ads for the event on this here Web site, Head-Fi.org? And how come there aren't ads for this on _other _Web sites—like the audio publications that you guys work for? Audio360? Headphone.guru? InnerFidelity? Etc etc? No offense guys but sheesh, your marketing for this event so far isn't very good, when it could be way better and all the stops could be pulled out....
  
 The event is less than 2 months out and it seems like the masses on Head-Fi don't even know about it. Seriously, CANJAM should be front-paged & centered on the main page every day, and there should be a top-of-the-page banner on every single forum page. ~325 registrants right now isn't bad but you guys could easily have double that figure, or more, with just a few more ads in strategic places....


----------



## warrenpchi

Context is a wonderful thing.  I was specifically addressing a post before mine that implied Bay Area (Northern Californian) Head-Fiers would have a hard time challenging the size of CanJam SoCal in terms of event organization. As such, I invited all Californian Head-Fiers to share in the fun and glory of being gracious hosts to our fellow Head-Fiers, who are travelling in from all over the world, including Japan and Oceania.

As for banners and ads, I'd like to note that Jude and Joe have continually front-paged this thread since we first announced it, as well as featured it in the sidebar. We'll also be running ads on Head-Fi for unregistered and logged-out users. However, I personally disagree with heavy ad bombardment towards registered or logged-in members... even if it is for a good cause near and dear to my heart like CanJam SoCal. And so, I ask those interested in doing such, to help spread the word... as I have for every event I've helped organize. I believe in the power and the strength of this community, to which I volunteer my time and service, to rally itself. And having us all share CanJam SoCal avatars and signatures helps to amplify the marketing, advertising and social media efforts that we are already engaged in. I realize that asking people to sacrifice some avatar and signature may preseny an undue burden and hardship, and so I only suggest it to those who are ready, willing and able to help. My apologies for the imposition to those who are not interested in doing so, and my gratitude to those who have sacrificed their avatars and signatures. 

They're calling my flight now, I'll have to post the rest of my reply later. Back in a bit!


----------



## dallan

I liked the idea I read about recording the seminars in case they are full or missed. Glad to see chord will be there with Mr. Watt presenting. I am very interested in hearing that, I have some questions to help with my purchasing. 

In an earlier post I also read it was smart to look at everything instead of just your targets and I will say that I have been victim to missing many things over the years because of limited focus at meets. It is a bad trap and I've paid for it by being late to the party several times including recently. Believe me it sucks, so try to experience everything you can.


----------



## n3rdling

Good thing there are 2 days   I imagine word will spread via the impressions thread after day 1 about what people need to make sure they check out day 2.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> ... And having us all share CanJam SoCal avatars and signatures helps to amplify the marketing, advertising and social media efforts that we are already engaged in. I realize that asking people to sacrifice some avatar and signature may preseny an undue burden and hardship, and so I only suggest it to those who are ready, willing and able to help. ...


 
  
 Avatar ripped. Signature modified. I feel empowered.
 I shall now go post. Somewhere. W00t.


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Avatar ripped. Signature modified. I feel empowered.
> I shall now go post. Somewhere. W00t.


 
  
 Cool! Will be great to finally meet you!


----------



## audiofrk

immtbiker said:


> Looks like I'll be arriving on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Please let me know of any group hugs on Friday night!




Whoa since when do head fiers do group hug nights and how come I'm not invited


----------



## immtbiker

You mean that no one told you about the "Secret Society of Head-Fi Honorable Huggers"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Surely you must know the password already: "Sorry about your wallet"!


----------



## Asr

warrenpchi said:


> As for banners and ads, I'd like to note that Jude and Joe have continually front-paged this thread since we first announced it, as well as featured it in the sidebar. We'll also be running ads on Head-Fi for unregistered and logged-out users. However, I personally disagree with heavy ad bombardment towards registered or logged-in members... even if it is for a good cause near and dear to my heart like CanJam SoCal. And so, I ask those interested in doing such, to help spread the word... as I have for every event I've helped organize. I believe in the power and the strength of this community, to which I volunteer my time and service, to rally itself. And having us all share CanJam SoCal avatars and signatures helps to amplify the marketing, advertising and social media efforts that we are already engaged in. I realize that asking people to sacrifice some avatar and signature may preseny an undue burden and hardship, and so I only suggest it to those who are ready, willing and able to help. My apologies for the imposition to those who are not interested in doing so, and my gratitude to those who have sacrificed their avatars and signatures.


 
  
 I meant to suggest "a few more ads in strategic places," not heavy ad bombardment.
  
 And I totally don't understand your call for either avatars or signatures, and how you expect that to help, when: (1) Larger, more visually-obvious ads across the site would catch more attention from more people who may visit only particular sub-forums (going back to my previous point), (2) members can choose to hide signatures (not saying everyone does, but certainly there are some people who enable that option), (3) member avatars link to that member's profile, and not this thread, (4) the avatar itself isn't very clear on what it's for, especially due to the small text, (5) all avatars in general get extra-small on the mobile version of the site, and that avatar in particular becomes unreadably tiny on the mobile site, (6) the mobile version of the site doesn't display signatures.
  
 Not that the avatar/signature suggestion is a bad one, but I'd assert that the benefits of that are only reaped on users who have extremely high rates of posting (on the order of several posts per day) across the various sub-forums on Head-Fi, since their posts would be the most visible, and currently there's no one here (in this thread) that meets that criteria. I can think of several such "top posters" off the top of my head, and it's likely that none of them are aware of this thread.
  
 Again, no offense is meant here, and I'm well aware that one of the event organizers holds an MBA, but it seems like your efforts at marketing are misplaced when you're mentioning "social media." All of the people who would attend CanJam are right here on Head-Fi—the active members, the lurkers, the casual readers. I don't understand why any effort at all would be put into something off-site like on Facebook or Twitter. Anyone interested in headphone audio ultimately ends up here, not on some other site.
  
 And at this point, the longer you guys wait to put up ad banners, the less chance you have at realistically getting out-of-state (or otherwise long-distance) travelers to attend.....


----------



## 414353

audiofrk said:


> Whoa since when do head fiers do group hug nights and how come I'm not invited


 

 Uh, no thank you.


----------



## audiofrk

solitary man said:


> Uh, no thank you.




Now this man needs a hug


(Just messing around man clearly autocorrect got the best of immtbiker)


----------



## bearFNF

asr said:


> I meant to suggest "a few more ads in strategic places," not heavy ad bombardment.
> 
> And I totally don't understand your call for either avatars or signatures, and how you expect that to help, when: (1) Larger, more visually-obvious ads across the site would catch more attention from more people who may visit only particular sub-forums (going back to my previous point), (2) members can choose to hide signatures (not saying everyone does, but certainly there are some people who enable that option), (3) member avatars link to that member's profile, and not this thread, (4) the avatar itself isn't very clear on what it's for, especially due to the small text, (5) all avatars in general get extra-small on the mobile version of the site, and that avatar in particular becomes unreadably tiny on the mobile site, (6) the mobile version of the site doesn't display signatures.
> 
> ...


 

 So, have you approached the organizers to offer your apparent expert help on this, or are you just criticizing them on the forum and telling them all the ways they are doing it wrong?  Sounds like you could be very helpful with all your good ideas of how to do this "the right way"...


----------



## immtbiker

immtbiker said:


> Looks like I'll be arriving on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Please let me know of any group hugs on Friday night!


 
  
  


audiofrk said:


> Whoa since when do head fiers do group hug nights and how come I'm not invited


 
  
  


solitary man said:


> Uh, no thank you.


 
  
  


audiofrk said:


> Now this man needs a hug
> 
> 
> (Just messing around man clearly autocorrect got the best of immtbiker)


 

Group hugs = Hangin' out with the gang!
  
 A large part of the joy of a Head-Fi meet, is being able to party (food and grub) _before _and _after _the main event
 with a group of closely knit, common interest hobbyists, who all have one common goal: Having fun and sharing info!
  
 This is what we excel at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Guaranteed good time for all who attend.


----------



## immtbiker

So much good stuff, so little time! 
  
 If only we didn't have to work for a living. Takes up too much precious listening time. - Aaron


----------



## warrenpchi

immtbiker said:


> Group hugs = Hangin' out with the gang!
> 
> A large part of the joy of a Head-Fi meet, is being able to party (food and grub) _before _and _after _the main event
> with a group of closely knit, common interest hobbyists, who all have one common goal: Having fun and sharing info!
> ...


 
  
 Well said!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights will be packed with fun!
  
 Also, and I would welcome anyone to join me, but I have a very specific morning ritual when it comes to audio shows.  I wake up way early, head down to whichever hotel restaurant has the breakfast buffet, and then load up on protein.  I do this so that I can skip lunch, because lunch encroaches upon valuable show time.  Going with a high protein and low carb breakfast usually does the trick.


----------



## warrenpchi

*Member Showcase Update!  *




  
 As of a few moments ago, the first batch of member showcase invitations have been sent out.  I'll be giving everyone in that first batch about 72 hours to respond before I open up the tables.  But if you'd like to get a head start, please feel free to start PMming me with your table requests now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_Please note that all member showcase participants must be prepared to show their gear on both days of the show (Saturday and Sunday), and will need to provide me with some fairly detailed gear lists, as well as a brief narrative about what they were going for (sonically)._
  
 Thanks everyone!


----------



## 414353

immtbiker said:


> Group hugs = Hangin' out with the gang!
> 
> A large part of the joy of a Head-Fi meet, is being able to party (food and grub) _before _and _after _the main event
> with a group of closely knit, common interest hobbyists, who all have one common goal: Having fun and sharing info!
> ...


 

 Oh, that's what that means.
 I'm not a party person anyway either. I don't do well in a room full of people I do not know. (If I'm busy doing something though, as in work not eating or what have you, I'm ok).
 For me personally, I look at headphones as a necessary evil of sorts, something I have to use on occasion, so I'm not much for talking about them and such,so I can't really bring anything to the party if you know what I mean.
 Besides, right now it looks like I will not be able to make it anyway. That could change, but I'll know down the road. Besides, the area is kind of rough in my book, so I'm not real keen about it. So I'm kind of take it or leave it right now.


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> Well said!     Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights will be packed with fun!
> 
> Also, and I would welcome anyone to join me, but I have a very specific morning ritual when it comes to audio shows.  I wake up way early, head down to whichever hotel restaurant has the breakfast buffet, and then load up on protein.  I do this so that I can skip lunch, because lunch encroaches upon valuable show time.  Going with a high protein and low carb breakfast usually does the trick.




Been there, done that! Warren is great company at breakfast but boy he gets busy after that. Great times.

Jim


----------



## warrenpchi

drgajet said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Well said!
> ...


 
  
 It's a survival strategy that has served me well, as evidenced by the fact that I am still alive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm counting you in on all days.


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> It's a survival strategy that has served me well, as evidenced by the fact that I am still alive.     I'm counting you in on all days.




Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Currawong

Given how at the Tokyo shows, we often end up skipping lunch for lack of time, having a big breakfast beforehand sounds like a good idea.
  
 I'll probably bring some Japanese gear to show. I still have to work that out.


----------



## drubrew

Can some one post shipping information on the threads 1st page. Will there be a logistics company at the hotel to receive and ship back products?


----------



## third_eye

drubrew said:


> Can some one post shipping information on the threads 1st page. Will there be a logistics company at the hotel to receive and ship back products?


 
  
 PM'd you. We'll be sending out communication on this soon but in the meantime, CanJam exhibitors that need shipping/drayage information please email me at: ethan@canjam.org


----------



## third_eye

Philips added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Mr Rick

third_eye said:


> Philips added to exhibitor list!


 
 Wow!! Getting bigger all the time. The next CamJam in OC will have to be at the fairgrounds. LOL


----------



## third_eye

mr rick said:


> Wow!! Getting bigger all the time. The next CamJam in OC will have to be at the fairgrounds. LOL


 
  
 Yes, we had an updated poster ready to go today.........we are running out of space!


----------



## third_eye

MIT Cables added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Musica Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Shenook

So is Benchmark Media going to Exhibit?


----------



## rschoi75

This show is getting bigger and better every day! Very cool.


----------



## warrenpchi

shenook said:


> So is Benchmark Media going to Exhibit?


 
  
 We've been trying, but no confirmation as of yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rschoi75 said:


> This show is getting bigger and better every day! Very cool.


 
  
 Yup!  I'm officially excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You also cool got me thinking nostalgically about the past, and the first event that Ethan and I ever worked on together...
  

  
 Good times... good times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hey Ethan...


----------



## shiorisekine

drgajet said:


> Been there, done that! Warren is great company at breakfast but boy he gets busy after that. Great times.
> 
> Jim




Well I am hoping to take away some of his stress and give him so much needed free time but knowing Warren he wont let that happen. 




warrenpchi said:


> We've been trying, but no confirmation as of yet.
> 
> 
> Yup!  I'm officially excited!
> ...




I remember this meet. The second meet we had the whole gang together; Mercer, Ethan, Warren, Kevin, Stan, And Me. Good weekend, sadly one of the last weekend that Mercer was in living in LA. I miss you guys btw.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Yup!  I'm officially excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Me too!! Great times, brother!!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

Holy crap I might actually be able to go to this one, At least on day 2....


----------



## agoffe

Count me in


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> I remember this meet. The second meet we had the whole gang together; Mercer, Ethan, Warren, Kevin, Stan, And Me. Good weekend, sadly one of the last weekend that Mercer was in living in LA. I miss you guys btw.


 
  
 I think we're all going to be there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


visceriouszero said:


> Holy crap I might actually be able to go to this one, At least on day 2....


 
  
 SRSLY?  You should totally come over!  And bring @marcusd with you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A show report on this would give him weeks - WEEKS - of content!
  


agoffe said:


> Count me in


 
  
 Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## third_eye

Streamz added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bpeng

I'm not exhibiting as a dealer this year (haven't sold much and I'm getting out of the biz soon). I was wondering if I could exhibit as a member in the member area, bringing only my personal system which contains no products I'm selling. Are there any member tables left? I need at least half a table but could use a whole table to bring more stuff.
  
 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## third_eye

bpeng said:


> Thanks,
> Mike


 
  
 Sent you a PM.


----------



## marcusd

warrenpchi said:


> I think we're all going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


OK who is paying for my ticket?  I will bring one secretary to short hand that weeks and weeks of content haha


----------



## jmsaxon69

Never went to one of these before.  It may be me and my wife coming,  what arrangements do i need to make?


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

Are products typically on sale during canjam?


----------



## gilency

_unfortunately I won't be able to go due to out of town business travel. I was planning on taking the Megatron electrostatic headphone amplifier. 
I do have a problem with having to be there for 2 days when many of us can't do it for that long.
If this becomes a rule, I am not sure I will be able to take my gear for future shows. _


----------



## third_eye

jmsaxon69 said:


> Never went to one of these before.  It may be me and my wife coming,  what arrangements do i need to make?


 
  
 Please register for the event here:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2015-tickets-14019652157
  


3ternaldr4gon said:


> Are products typically on sale during canjam?


 
  
 Yes! We'll be posting a list of show specials, stay tuned!
  


gilency said:


> _unfortunately I won't be able to go due to out of town business travel._


 
  
 Bummer!


----------



## Pazz

Is anyone near UCLA going? I'm just a poor UCLA student who doesn't have a car and who really wants to go to this since it's CanJam here, finally, and all. I could use public transport but I want to avoid that if possible, of course.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

warrenpchi said:


> I think we're all going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


marcusd said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > SRSLY?  You should totally come over!  And bring @marcusd with you!
> ...


 
  
  
 xD it so happens I arrive in LA on that Saturday, probably in the afternoon. I will try to go on Sunday if schedule permits 
  
 Is it possible to pay at the event itself or should I reserve online?


----------



## moses1258

I'll be there.
  
 Does anyone know what vendors might be offering a discount?  At the Can Jam in Denver I remember Moon Audio offering a decent percentage off.  
  
 Like to know.  Got my eyes on the Noble 10U.


----------



## mscott58

moses1258 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Does anyone know what vendors might be offering a discount?  At the Can Jam in Denver I remember Moon Audio offering a decent percentage off.
> 
> Like to know.  Got my eyes on the Noble 10U.




Reflecting on RMAF/CanJam in October, Noble didn't offer a discount, but did do free impressions for their CIEMs. 

Some other shops offered between 10-20% discounts. 

Cheers


----------



## Sam Edwards

pazz said:


> Is anyone near UCLA going? I'm just a poor UCLA student who doesn't have a car and who really wants to go to this since it's CanJam here, finally, and all. I could use public transport but I want to avoid that if possible, of course.


 

 Hey Pazz,
@dallan  and I were talking about driving together from Santa Monica. I may have to poop out if my current project isn't finished. PM me the day before or so...


----------



## dallan

Yes, looks like this will be "THE ONE".


----------



## Olympus Mons

Hmm, I live very close to this hotel and have been wanting to go to a meet for awhile. I'll have to check my schedule but if I'm free I'll plan on going.


----------



## Pazz

sam edwards said:


> Hey Pazz,
> @dallan  and I were talking about driving together from Santa Monica. I may have to poop out if my current project isn't finished. PM me the day before or so...


 
 Awesome! Hopefully your project goes well. Do you think you'll be going both days or just one?
  
 And before I forget again, yes, I am in this, even if I have to take public transport after all. This will probably be my only chance to experience CanJam for a long time, so I'm definitely not missing it.


----------



## 1974

Not sure if this has been asked yet, but any idea if HiFiMan is going to be demoing the HE-1000 prototype like they did in NYC?


----------



## audiofrk

pazz said:


> Awesome! Hopefully your project goes well. Do you think you'll be going both days or just one?
> 
> And before I forget again, yes, I am in this, even if I have to take public transport after all. This will probably be my only chance to experience CanJam for a long time, so I'm definitely not missing it.




I live by the Fullerton train station if all else fails and you have to take the public transportation pm me an I could take you the rest of the way


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello Moderator and others, I'm interested to know how many of these headphones I will be able to audition at the meet - to finally cross them off of my bucket list:
  
 * Beyerdynamic: T90p, T5p, DT-150   
 * Audeze: LCD-3    
 * Denon: AH-D2000, AH-D5000               
 * Beoplay: H6
 * Fostex: AlphaDog mod
 * Sennheiser: HD25-1 II, HD 598, HD 600, HD 650
 * Shure: SRH 1440, 1540 &1840. In-ears: SE 215, SE 535 or alike
 * Hifiman: HE-5, HE-1000
 * Stax Lambda series (SR 207, 307, 407, 507)
 + any electrostatic cans at all?
 * Master & Dynamic: MH30, MH40
 * Aiaiai: TMA-1
  
 It's not vital that all these be present but these are just the one's I've been 'eyeing and probably I can discover new headphones there too. But* I'm willing to bet I'm not the only head-fi'er who would like to try these*, so if any of these aren't going to be on display from the exhibitors, *maybe something can be worked out to make *some/most/all of* these available in member showcases?*


----------



## AxelCloris

> Originally Posted by *DecentLevi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> * Beyerdynamic: T90p, T5p, DT-150
> * Audeze: LCD-3
> ...


 
  
 These are all vendors who are confirmed to be at CanJam. MrSpeakers who makes the Alpha Dogs will be there. Moon Audio had a large selection of headphones at RMAF so they may be bringing those with them as well. Their list included several that are on your list. And then there's the member showcase which will have a LOT of gear as well. You'll probably get to hear the majority of the headphones on your list at this meet.


----------



## Bill-P

dallan said:


> Yes, looks like this will be "THE ONE".


 

 Of course. If you've been wondering how my modded ATH-ES10 sounds like, then you'll finally get the chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Plus I'll bring along what I consider to be the best portable rig for it: an iPod Nano 7th Gen coupled to the elusive TTVJ Millett Portable Tube Hybrid that I modified a little bit for a cleaner sound and bigger soundstage. So please bring your ESW10JPN if you'd like to give this one a whirl.
  
 Teaser: (oh, and that LCD-2 is also modded)


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Of course. If you've been wondering how my modded ATH-ES10 sounds like, then you'll finally get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  I was going to bring all of the headsuit headphone lineup except the es10 which i sold because it was the weakest imo, or i just didn't like the sound signature as much. BUT, i can only come for one day and the morning may even be work dependent. So best that i don't bring a bunch of stuff. 
  
 That said i may bring the esw9ltd in that it seems to be my most used phone at the time, along with the ak120/Hugo set up just to use as a comparison to other systems. I find audio memory is horrible and so at least having a baseline is a good thing. My normal set up at this point is macbook/Amarra Symphony->Hugo->Zana Duex-> either the HD800 or the W3000anv. Occasionally I go to the v200 and use the Ultrasone ed8 or SigPro or even DX1000 headphone to mix things up though. Pain to bring all that to get a baseline though.


----------



## Bill-P

@dallan, I understand. I wouldn't want to bring too much, either, hence why I'm trying to go for a more portable setup this time around. Will bring all of my modded gears, though.
  
 Would love to give the Ak120/Hugo setup a try myself. I've been contemplating an AK120 in place of that iPod Nano. Zana Deux is boss, though. God... I still wish I'd save up enough for a unit one of these days. Such an insanely good amp.
  
 Would love to check out the ESW9LTD, too. I have heard about it, but I haven't actually heard it, of course.
  
 Looks like this meet will be "the one" for me, too.


----------



## dallan

When I first jumped from the iPod with a line out dock to the HM801 it was just this bliss of high end portable. I got the same feel when I added the Hugo to my profolio. May be my best ever piece of audio equipment. You are mor than welcome to plug in, I will bring the camera kit if u have an iPhone with music of your own. Yes I am curious about the es10 mod as I had them for a while too. The only issue I have with the esw11ltd is that the pair I boought used has a recable that is slightly too rigid for me and the plug needs an extension to fit in the Hugo, otherwise I like it better than the es10 by a margin. The es10 had too much bass emphasis.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Bill-P

Oh, I see. Well, I do have an iPhone, but I can supply my own camera kit so you won't have to bring yours.
  
 I also snuck a listen to the ESW11LTD, but it was a bit too warm, thick, and dark. I like dark, but not when it's too warm and too syrupy. The ES10 stock indeed had too much bass. So I modded the ES10 to get more clarity, reduce the bass, and bring the vocal forward. My pair probably sounds nothing like the stock pair. In fact, it's the same for my LCD-2. It won't sound anything like stock.
  
 But well, you'll get to hear them anyway, and then you can form your own opinions then. I'm looking forward to it, too!


----------



## Insidious Meme

Hey all,

I'll be going to CanJam, and I'm giving a heads up to anyone that would be interested that I'll be selling my Sennheiser HD598 and Ultimate Ears TF10s only at CanJam. Let me know here if there's any interest, and yes, I got the go ahead from a Head Fi authority to do this. Looking forward to seeing all the fun stuff and hanging with the party people while I'm there.


----------



## 414353

Right now it looks like I might be able to go on Saturday for 2 to 3 hours. That could change either direction, but for now I want to assume that I am going even if only for a limited time.
 That said, I wonder if I'll be able to try the headphones of interest in their native states. In other words, no mods to the headphones or sources, just straight plug into a receiver and CD player or turntable. I like real world application in demo.


----------



## audiofrk

do you guys want to start a thread thats devoted to only what the members will have on them?  I know everyone will probably only have there most portable rig but like billy-ps they might be rigs you never would get to hear and canjam is already going to be chaotic enough. 
  
 I do know I will bring imod + picollo + portapros combo to compare with better headphones to see whats worth the trade up.


----------



## third_eye

visceriouszero said:


> Is it possible to pay at the event itself or should I reserve online?


 
  
 Yes, it's possible to pay at the event but we will also keep the Eventbrite link open for payment up until the day before the event.


moses1258 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Does anyone know what vendors might be offering a discount?  At the Can Jam in Denver I remember Moon Audio offering a decent percentage off.
> 
> Like to know.  Got my eyes on the Noble 10U.


 
  
 Yes, we will be publishing Exhibitor Show Specials as details are made available to us.


dallan said:


> Yes, looks like this will be "THE ONE".


 
  
 Oh yes, it will be!!
  
  


pazz said:


> Awesome! Hopefully your project goes well. Do you think you'll be going both days or just one?
> 
> And before I forget again, yes, I am in this, even if I have to take public transport after all. This will probably be my only chance to experience CanJam for a long time, so I'm definitely not missing it.


 
  
 Please make sure to post this request again 1-2 weeks before the event in case you have not gotten a ride figured out by then. 


1974 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked yet, but any idea if HiFiMan is going to be demoing the HE-1000 prototype like they did in NYC?


 
  
 Most certainly! I am looking forward to hearing the HE-1000 again, they left a big impression on me at CES!


> I wonder if I'll be able to try the headphones of interest in their native states. In other words, no mods to the headphones or sources, just straight plug into a receiver and CD player or turntable. I like real world application in demo.


 
  
 No worries there.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta says it 35 days until check-in!!!!  Just to keep you guys posted...


----------



## Frank I

wow coming up quickly


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> Delta says it 35 days until check-in!!!!  Just to keep you guys posted...


 
 Hey,
 How could is up in MN right now? Yesterday morning we were at -15 without considering the wind factor!! This trip also is going to be a nice break out of this dam weather!!


----------



## Stillhart

musicman59 said:


> Hey,
> How could is up in MN right now? Yesterday morning we were at -15 without considering the wind factor!! This trip also is going to be a nice break out of this dam weather!!


 
  
 It was 75 and sunny down here yesterday.  The last week or two has been absolutely gorgeous.  One of the many reasons I moved out of Madison.


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Delta says it 35 days until check-in!!!!  Just to keep you guys posted...


 
  


frank i said:


> wow coming up quickly


 
  
 Yeah, this is cray cray..............5 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> Hey,
> How could is up in MN right now? Yesterday morning we were at -15 without considering the wind factor!! This trip also is going to be a nice break out of this dam weather!!


 

 Heh, you got me beat we are at -6F (-27windchill) right now, heading down to -19F tonight and then -26F tomorrow night.
  
 It was -17F (-37F windchill)  this morning when I walked to work...


----------



## Frank I

third_eye said:


> Yeah, this is cray cray..............5 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!!!!!


 
 I have a double whammy Ethan-


----------



## Sko0byDoo

No Cardas in the vendor list yet, huh?
  
 Wonder how kick-ass the Clear cables for my LCD3 and HD800.


----------



## third_eye

sko0bydoo said:


> No Cardas in the vendor list yet, huh?
> 
> Wonder how kick-ass the Clear cables for my LCD3 and HD800.


 
  
 Not yet! But I can vouch for WyWires on both LCD3 and HD800! Hopefully, there will be plenty of other cables as well to make some comparisons.


----------



## kokushu

Are we still doing members table setup like last year?  Or is it just vendor only this year?


----------



## Phearzmeh

Is anyone going to bring the mh40's. Really interested in listening to them! I can't stop myself from buying them for too much longer xD


----------



## Headtrip

The Cardas Clear pairs well with my HD800s and Hugo!


----------



## jonvply908

May I ask, is there any financial benefit to registering now versus closer to the date? As in will price for registration jump up at some point or is it first come first serve?


----------



## third_eye

LIO by Vinnie Rossi (Red Wine Audio) added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

kokushu said:


> Are we still doing members table setup like last year?  Or is it just vendor only this year?


 
 Hello Kokushu, here is a copy of the message from the moderator from page 27 about your question about member tables:
  
 "Okay, since this has come up a few times, I might as well address it now.

 As we have planned it all along, we are dedicating a decent portion of space to the member showcase.  But even from the very start, we knew that there would be no way we could accommodate everyone.  It's just not possible.  The strength of the Head-Fi community overall, combined with the dedication of West Coast Head-Fiers in particular, is enough to book out an entire hotel with no exhibitors at all.  In fact, we have already blown way past budget to secure more space, on two successive occasions, so that we could fit additional exhibitors without having to eat into free member space.

 Anyway, because we knew that we could not accommodate everyone, we made the decision to have a curated Member Showcase showing some of the best, rarest, craziest, and best sounding rigs on the planet.  An example of something like this would be @gilency
 's rig that I heard a couple of years back... or the wonderful work of Mr. Frank Cooter.

 No offense to anyone that has the following rig, but it can't just be someone with an O2 and an M50.  FWIW, I myself have an O2 and an M50, so I'm definitely not bagging on anyone.  I'm just saying, it needs to be something remarkable to show to the world, and not necessarily something that is common enough to have been heard by many Head-Fiers already (or otherwise at the show via an exhibitor).

 To that end, I have taken the liberty of making a list of members who have some very special rigs, and will be contacting them very soon to finalize arrangements.  Based on their availability, we'll be releasing unclaimed space after they are sorted out."


----------



## kljash

a couple of friends and I will be driving down from utah. Might have an extra seat if Transportation is a problem for someone. please don't kill us


----------



## jmsaxon69

kljash said:


> a couple of friends and I will be driving down from utah. Might have an extra seat if Transportation is a problem for someone. please don't kill us


 

 That was funny right there....


----------



## XERO1

kljash said:


> a couple of friends and I will be driving down from utah. Might have an extra seat if Transportation is a problem for someone. please don't kill us


 

 Damn, that's a drive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My brother used to live in Provo and I drove up to visit him for the first time.
  
 I then flew to see him every time after that!


----------



## kljash

xero1 said:


> Damn, that's a drive! :eek:
> 
> My brother used to live in Provo and I drove up to visit him for the first time.
> 
> I then flew to see him every time after that!


 

A cougar then? My friends are too cheap to fly, so I figured we'd make it a road trip


----------



## MITBuyersClub

MIT Cables has officially signed on to be at CanJam SoCal with their new Vero Advanced Headphone Cabling System! We will have the Vero paired with Audeze and Astell & Kern, maybe some other setups as well. I will post more info as we get closer to completing our set up. Bring your own, we can accommodate most headphones with our Vero Dongle. 
  
 MIT Cables is really excited about jumping into the personal audio gear waters, and we are pretty confident that you will like what you hear with Vero. Looking forward to connecting! 
  
 Here is more on Vero. 
  
 Although we have only sent out a few prototypes, people are talking.


----------



## AxelCloris

And there's also a Vero thread here on Head-Fi, including my impressions of the first prototype cable.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755120/the-vero-revolutionary-headphone-cabling-system-by-mit


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our CanJam Event Staff, we're now looking for several volunteers to help us out. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free 2 day event pass along with a CanJam T-Shirt. If interested, please PM me!


----------



## Nusho

Would a high school student ID count as a student pass, or does that only apply to college students?


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Volunteers*
> In addition to our CanJam Event Staff, we're now looking for several volunteers to help us out. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free 2 day event pass along with a CanJam T-Shirt. If interested, please PM me!




Need help with the banners? Ha!


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Need help with the banners? Ha!


 
  
 Hey, someone should tell @shiorisekine, he loves banners.
  
 Speaking of, I wonder if he hung his somewhere at home.


----------



## third_eye

nusho said:


> Would a high school student ID count as a student pass, or does that only apply to college students?


 
  
 Yes, that would count as a student pass!


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> Hey, someone should tell @shiorisekine
> , he loves banners.
> 
> Speaking of, I wonder if he hung his somewhere at home.




i need thumbtacks and ive been neglecting to put them up. but i am going to take more this year is im able.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I asked this a few pages ago but is there ticket sales on the day itself? I'm not sure how many of us are going to be going (and if we ever are able to) and if it comes to a split second decision I would like to be able to get a ticket there xD


----------



## third_eye

visceriouszero said:


> I asked this a few pages ago but is there ticket sales on the day itself? I'm not sure how many of us are going to be going (and if we ever are able to) and if it comes to a split second decision I would like to be able to get a ticket there xD


 
  
 Yes, there are ticket sales at the door!


----------



## VisceriousZERO

third_eye said:


> Yes, there are ticket sales at the door!


 
 Thanks! Looking forward to attending and having some fun with some new and crazy stuff


----------



## Phearzmeh

Will these tickets be the same price as the listed prices? Previous events were more expensive at the door. i know I want to attend but I don't know which day my friends and I have agreed to go on. (It comes down to school assignments and other fickle things)


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi guys!

 Now that the hotel has been totally booked out with no vacancies for weeks, I've been getting a bunch of questions about where people should stay.  The following list are the three closest hotels to the Westin (CanJam hotel), with the Marriott being the closest and the Hilton being the furthest.  All are within walking distance, assuming you don't have some kind of severe health condition.
  
 Costa Mesa Marriott
 500 Anton Blvd
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
 United States
 (714) 957-1100
 marriott.com
  
 Avenue of the Arts Wyndham Hotel
 3350 Avenue of the Arts
 Costa Mesa, California 92626
 United States
 (714) 751-5100
 http://www.avenueoftheartshotel.com

 Hilton Orange County/Costa Mesa
 3050 Bristol St, Costa Mesa, CA 92626
 United States
 (714) 540-7000
 http://www.hiltonorangecounty.com
  
 Personally, I recommend the Wyndham as it is much nicer than the other two, and only 300 feet further than the Marriott.
  
 -Warren


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

When is the list of products on sale going to be up?


----------



## AxelCloris

3ternaldr4gon said:


> When is the list of products on sale going to be up?


 
  
 I'd be surprised if we see one.


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

third_eye said:


> Yes! We'll be posting a list of show specials, stay tuned!


----------



## AxelCloris

Ah ha, I seem to have missed that post, thanks!


----------



## shiorisekine

3ternaldr4gon said:


> When is the list of products on sale going to be up?




I believe there might still be exhibitors signing up so I would assume once that's done so prolly 2 more weeks.


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> I believe there might still be exhibitors signing up so I would assume once that's done so prolly 2 more weeks.


 
  
 Yes, we should have our exhibitor specials up within the next week or so....


----------



## Funhouse15

Im in  but no Sennheiser no the list?


----------



## Nomad Girl

The Wyndham & Marriott hotels are booked too....looks like this CanJam is going to be freakin HUGE!


----------



## third_eye

nomad girl said:


> The Wyndham & Marriott hotels are booked too....looks like this CanJam is going to be freakin HUGE!


 
  
 Really? Wow. This hotel still had some rooms as of Friday....
  
 http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxch-courtyard-irvine-john-wayne-airport-orange-county/


----------



## third_eye

phearzmeh said:


> Will these tickets be the same price as the listed prices? Previous events were more expensive at the door. i know I want to attend but I don't know which day my friends and I have agreed to go on. (It comes down to school assignments and other fickle things)


 
  
 Yes, price is the same for cash at door.
  
 The online registration link will be open right up until the event starts. If you know you're planning to attend please register here:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2015-tickets-14019652157


----------



## AudioMan612

I'll be there.  I live too close to this not to come.


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

Was the lcd-2 on sale last year?


----------



## Byronb

3ternaldr4gon said:


> Was the lcd-2 on sale last year?


 
 Yes


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

Any chance you can recall how much?


----------



## Byronb

3ternaldr4gon said:


> Any chance you can recall how much?


 
 I wanna say 10-15% but, please don't quote me on that.


----------



## UNOE

funhouse15 said:


> Im in  but no Sennheiser no the list?


 
  
 this ^


----------



## sonictransducer

Similarly: has AKG been invited? Their headquarters is right nearby, so it seems they might be willing to attend.


----------



## third_eye

sonictransducer said:


> Similarly: has AKG been invited? Their headquarters is right nearby, so it seems they might be willing to attend.


 
  
 They have been and are making efforts to attend.


----------



## sonictransducer

fantastic, thanks!


----------



## third_eye

sonictransducer said:


> fantastic, thanks!


 

 Sure thing, we would love for AKG to be there!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, it's hard to believe but WE ARE ONLY 4 WEEKS AWAY from the biggest CanJam ever!!
  
 If you have not already done so, please head over and register here: www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-socal-2015-tickets-14019652157


----------



## Funhouse15

any word for Sennheiser ?


----------



## third_eye

funhouse15 said:


> any word for Sennheiser ?


 
  
 Not yet, please be assured that we're doing our best. Needless to say, between Member Showcase and Exhibitors there will be many Sennheiser products on display at CanJam.


----------



## third_eye

1964 Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet, that means I can finally audition some of their stuff... time to warm up the credit card... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Delta says 27 days till check in...


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> 1964 Ears added to exhibitor list!




I know it was hard for you guys to get grado but I remember talking to Warren about 1964, and what he said and now you guys got them. I so freaken psyched for this.,


----------



## drgajet

bearfnf said:


> Sweet, that means I can finally audition some of their stuff... time to warm up the credit card... :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Delta says 27 days till check in...




+1


----------



## third_eye

We're starting to get our Exhibitor Specials and SHaG prizes information in and will begin posting those up shortly!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hard to believe that we're only four weeks away!


----------



## AxelCloris

It's not hard to believe that at all. What's hard to believe is how long it's taking for 3/26 to get here. I cannot wait to see everyone again and meet all of the new faces.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Hard to believe that we're only four weeks away!


 
  
 This is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

What are the advantages of signing up if tickets can be purchased at the door?


----------



## third_eye

3ternaldr4gon said:


> What are the advantages of signing up if tickets can be purchased at the door?


 
  
 Very good question:
  
 1. Tickets at the door are cash only. Credit card tickets will incur a convenience fee.
 2. Badge processing will be a lot faster. You bring your Eventbrite ticket either on your phone or printed, we scan your QR code, and your badge is ready in about 5 seconds.
 3. There is no risk. If for whatever reason your circumstances change and you cannot attend, we can provide a refund.
 4. And most importantly, it's just one less thing to worry about


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> It's not hard to believe that at all. What's hard to believe is how long it's taking for 3/26 to get here. I cannot wait to see everyone again and meet all of the new faces.




Isnt that the truth. I am just so ready to get the party started, ill be there Thursday night.


----------



## third_eye

Who's interested in CanJam T-Shirts?


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> Very good question:
> 
> 1. Tickets at the door are cash only. Credit card tickets will incur a convenience fee.
> 2. Badge processing will be a lot faster. You bring your Eventbrite ticket either on your phone or printed, we scan your QR code, and your badge is ready in about 5 seconds.
> ...


 
 Are we talking about name tags here? I HATE having to wear a name tag and always have. (I don't mind wearing a generic pass as needed). I thought this was two separate events in two separate locations, one business and one social. I wanted to go there more on a research mission, not to party. If name tags are absolutely required, can I give a pseudonym to be printed perhaps or at very least a first name only?


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> Who's interested in CanJam T-Shirts?


 
 What kind of question is that??!! Of COURSE!! we want CanJam T-Shirts!


----------



## third_eye

longbowbbs said:


> What kind of question is that??!! Of COURSE!! we want CanJam T-Shirts!


 
  
 lol, I know.......we should have the T-Shirt designs up shortly!


----------



## third_eye

Avatar Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of question is that??!! Of COURSE!! we want CanJam T-Shirts!
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## drgajet

Hell yeah we want shirts!


----------



## musicman59

drgajet said:


> Hell yeah we want shirts!



+1


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> lol, I know.......we should have the T-Shirt designs up shortly!


 
  
 Can we get a shirt with the tiny Jude design? The one that was in the finals for the UE custom plate contest at RMAF? I'd buy that.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> Can we get a shirt with the tiny Jude design? The one that was in the finals for the UE custom plate contest at RMAF? I'd buy that.


 

 hmm, a limited edition Jude T-Shirt. That would be really cool.


----------



## bearFNF

I'm in for shirts!!!


----------



## bearFNF

solitary man said:


> Are we talking about name tags here? I HATE having to wear a name tag and always have. (I don't mind wearing a generic pass as needed). I thought this was two separate events in two separate locations, one business and one social. I wanted to go there more on a research mission, not to party. If name tags are absolutely required, can I give a pseudonym to be printed perhaps or at very least a first name only?


 

 Well, I really like the social part of these events and that is why I travel so far to get to them.  There are a lot of very friendly and knowledgeable people at these events and I WANT to see and talk to them.  They have helped me feel welcome and at home and learn more about this hobby.
  
 That being said no one is going to force you to participate in the social part, but you will need to forgive us if some of us try to talk to you, as we are just trying to be friendly and helpful. Just be patient with us and let us know you do not want to socialize. I, for one, will understand and leave you alone.


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> Are we talking about name tags here? I HATE having to wear a name tag and always have. (I don't mind wearing a generic pass as needed). I thought this was two separate events in two separate locations, one business and one social. I wanted to go there more on a research mission, not to party. If name tags are absolutely required, can I give a pseudonym to be printed perhaps or at very least a first name only?


 
  
 LOL. Not to worry, you will be able to customize your name badge to either first name or head-fi name.


----------



## warrenpchi

SolitaryMan, a good way to think about CanJam is to imagine that it is just like Head-Fi... only in real life.


----------



## 414353

bearfnf said:


> Well, I really like the social part of these events and that is why I travel so far to get to them.  There are a lot of very friendly and knowledgeable people at these events and I WANT to see and talk to them.  They have helped me feel welcome and at home and learn more about this hobby.
> 
> That being said no one is going to force you to participate in the social part, but you will need to forgive us if some of us try to talk to you, as we are just trying to be friendly and helpful. Just be patient with us and let us know you do not want to socialize. I, for one, will understand and leave you alone.


 
 I have no problem with the standard cordial customs and all that and offers of help if needed. I'm just not a seeker of parties and such. I'm just more sense of purpose minded or focused I guess. Pretty boring person to most other folks, but that's how I'm wired. Except when it comes to music. I feel music as well as listen. I tend to listen with my whole being.


----------



## bearFNF

solitary man said:


> I have no problem with the standard cordial customs and all that and offers of help if needed. I'm just not a seeker of parties and such. I'm just more sense of purpose minded or focused I guess. Pretty boring person to most other folks, but that's how I'm wired. Except when it comes to music. I feel music as well as listen. I tend to listen with my whole being.


 

 Well then there should be no issues, as there are plenty of us like that that will be there.  Just wanted to reassure you that this is a very good group of people to talk audio with.  Some of that talk is during the event and some is over a good meal or kicked back with a good beverage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(rootbeer, whiskey, beer, coffee, etc.)


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> SolitaryMan, a good way to think about CanJam is to imagine that it is just like Head-Fi... only in real life.


 
 Well, I'm not really familiar with Head-Fi actually. I just came in to ask a question and found out about CanJam seeing that there is no way to physically demo headphones in my area. I've learned that Can Jam is basically the only opportunity, so you had better get all your physical homework done there.
 I'm not an audiophile and not into headphones per se'. I view them as necessary evils so to speak and I just happen to want to look into maybe upgrading what I have or more importantly fixing the issue I am having with my current cans which may not be the cans themselves, but what I am plugging into. The only problem I foresee is trying to decipher which is true.


----------



## 414353

bearfnf said:


> Well then there should be no issues, as there are plenty of us like that that will be there.  Just wanted to reassure you that this is a very good group of people to talk audio with.  Some of that talk is during the event and some is over a good meal or kicked back with a good beverage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that stands to reason. Like I said though, I can't talk headphones because I don't know much about them and have no interest really. I'm more into music and such. I don't like talking about gear when I can avoid it, especially cables. I HATE cables more than anything I think.


----------



## CrocCap

Dont worry, its not a party, there's no dj blasting some club music, there's no drugs or drink.  Its mainly vendors showing off and trying to sell you their product.
 And yes, this is probably the only way to demo most of the higher end headphone gear out there.  Its not like BestBuy has stax or audezee.


----------



## 414353

croccap said:


> Dont worry, its not a party, there's no dj blasting some club music, there's no drugs or drink.  Its mainly vendors showing off and trying to sell you their product.
> And yes, this is probably the only way to demo most of the higher end headphone gear out there.  Its not like BestBuy has stax or audezee.


 
 Exactly. Hell, BestBuy doesn't even carry Senns! Plenty of over-priced Beats crap if you want though.


----------



## AxelCloris

solitary man said:


> Exactly. Hell, BestBuy doesn't even carry Senns! Plenty of over-priced Beats crap if you want though.


 
  
 You and I shop at very different Best Buys, then. My local store sells Sennheiser headphones in both the normal personal audio section and the Magnolia Home Theater area.


----------



## 3ternalDr4gon

AKG as well


----------



## No_One411

I'm confirmed for CanJam! Who else is arriving Friday afternoon and staying at Courtyard Marriot?


----------



## 414353

axelcloris said:


> You and I shop at very different Best Buys, then. My local store sells Sennheiser headphones in both the normal personal audio section and the Magnolia Home Theater area.


 
 That is true. Stores like that as well as grocery stores are very regional in what they carry.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get a shirt with the tiny Jude design? The one that was in the finals for the UE custom plate contest at RMAF? I'd buy that.
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, we might have to run this by Jude for permission?  Jude, if you don't respond in 3 seconds, that means you approve.
  
 3...
  
 2...
  
 1...
  
 Okay then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Thumbs up this post to vote for a Jude tee


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > axelcloris said:
> ...


 
 I love consensus!


----------



## bearFNF

longbowbbs said:


> I love consensus!


 

 You forgot to vote...give thumbs up to the post if you want this for the t-shirt...


----------



## longbowbbs

bearfnf said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > I love consensus!
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

bearfnf said:


> You forgot to vote...give thumbs up to the post if you want this for the t-shirt...


 
  
 I was going to say that as well, but did not know 100% if he meant generally or if he wanted a Jude T-Shirt as well, especially since he didn't thumbs up originally.  The Batman thumbs up says it all, but still doesn't add to the reputation that Warren originally requested.


----------



## longbowbbs

moedawg140 said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to vote...give thumbs up to the post if you want this for the t-shirt...
> ...


 
 Tough crowd around here!


----------



## moedawg140

longbowbbs said:


> Tough crowd around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not tough.  Trust me. 
  
 Still don't see the reputation/thumbs up for the Jude shirt.  Maybe I was right to not quote you originally... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sparkling water in my glass)


----------



## AxelCloris

Here is a proper thumbs up.


----------



## longbowbbs

moedawg140 said:


> Quote:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenpchi

Good morning everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just a couple of quick updates for y'all.
  
 First, some of you might have noticed something new in your signatures.  Don't be alarmed, this is a good thing.  We're rolling out some merit badges (longbowbbs, contain yourself) for Head-Fiers that have done something cool and meaningful.  In this particular case, we are awarding merit badges for people that make the pilgrimage to CanJam SoCal 2015.  Wear it with pride ladies and gents!
  
 Second, we'll be putting up some t-shirt designs in the next day or two.  Be on the look-out for them so that you can get your pre-orders in - thus being sure to reserve one for yourself by the time of the show.
  
 -Warren


----------



## longbowbbs

warrenpchi said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes!


----------



## Pazz

I guess I'm not on the list since I don't anything in my signature? Does anyone who declares they're going this year go on the list? To be sure, I am going, if there was any confusion or my post was missed. But it shouldn't matter if you're not on the list right? I'm so new to this I'm not even sure.


----------



## warrenpchi

pazz said:


> I guess I'm not on the list since I don't anything in my signature? Does anyone who declares they're going this year go on the list? To be sure, I am going, if there was any confusion or my post was missed. But it shouldn't matter if you're not on the list right? I'm so new to this I'm not even sure.


 
  
 Lol, it's a loooonnnggg list, and I haven't gone through the whole thing yet.


----------



## AxelCloris

I was wondering how Andre was able to get an image like that into his signature. Badges makes sense. I like this idea. Wonder what other kinds of badges we'll see.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> I was wondering how Andre was able to get an image like that into his signature. Badges makes sense. I like this idea. Wonder what other kinds of badges we'll see.




"Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!"

Ha! Love that line. 

And I personally do like my badge...


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Nice!  It would be great time for them to debut a new "TOTL" IEM!


----------



## audiofrk

moedawg140 said:


> Nice!  It would be great time for them to debut a new "TOTL" IEM!




You know something the rest of us don't?


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
 And there we have it folks! Now we have full representation! Yay! (I'm still working out the logistics of going myself unfortunately).


----------



## 414353

I'm trying to figure out what to do about lunch if I can make a day of it there. I don't need sit down fine dining and expensive junk. A subway sandwich will do, but there is nothing like that within walking distance as far as I know. (I don't want to pay for parking twice).
 I'm thinking if I have breakfast maybe I won't want or need lunch, but I don't know. Just trying to cover all scenarios.


----------



## third_eye

solitary man said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do about lunch if I can make a day of it there. I don't need sit down fine dining and expensive junk. A subway sandwich will do, but there is nothing like that within walking distance as far as I know. (I don't want to pay for parking twice).
> I'm thinking if I have breakfast maybe I won't want or need lunch, but I don't know. Just trying to cover all scenarios.


 
  
 There is a direct footbridge from the Westin into South Coast Plaza with tons of food options.....it's just a few minutes walk over.


----------



## Jalo

third_eye said:


> We're starting to get our Exhibitor Specials and SHaG prizes information in and will begin posting those up shortly!


 
 Any update on show specials, promotion, discount etc?  I have a list of items I want to find a good deal at the Jam.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Do you have to pre-reinter to get the merit badge?


----------



## Sam Edwards

sam edwards said:


> Do you have to pre-reinter to get the merit badge?


 

 Apparently yes, since I don't have one.


----------



## Sennheiser

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Thanks @third_eye! It may have taken us a little while but I guess we're not too late!


----------



## longbowbbs

sennheiser said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!
> ...


 
 Great to have you guys there Rosmadi!


----------



## abernardi

Haven't read through the whole thread yet, so this may be redundant.  I stumbled onto HRT's Kickstarter campaign for their iDSP and DSP, little DAC/AMP modules to go between your iphone/android and headphones, it will take a direct digital out and theoretically improve things a bit.  At $60, I thought I'd try it.  I'm hoping to get it before CanJam and if I do, I'll be bringing it along.  I'm hoping it will at least improve some casual listening on my lunch walks!  Look forward to seeing you all there


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> I was wondering how Andre was able to get an image like that into his signature. Badges makes sense. I like this idea. Wonder what other kinds of badges we'll see.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mscott58* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah, I used him as a guinea pig.
  
 It's a nice team-building thing I think.  Next, I'll ask y'all to close your eyes, fold your arms, and fall backward.  Don't worry, shiorisekine will catch you.
  
 BTW, all credit and props to Currawong for coming up with the idea and implementing it.
  


> Originally Posted by *Sam Edwards* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have to pre-reinter to get the merit badge?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just finished going through the list.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


solitary man said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do about lunch if I can make a day of it there. I don't need sit down fine dining and expensive junk. A subway sandwich will do, but there is nothing like that within walking distance as far as I know. (I don't want to pay for parking twice).
> I'm thinking if I have breakfast maybe I won't want or need lunch, but I don't know. Just trying to cover all scenarios.


 
  
 God I can't believe I'm about to say this, as I would typically suggest that you join us for lunch (i.e. noontime mini-party with food), but in this case I would suggest skipping lunch.  Remember, the show doesn't stop for lunch, and listening time is precious.  PRECIOUSSSS!!!  This is why I load up on protein for breakfast and then just power through lunch.
  


sennheiser said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!
> ...


 
  
 And thus shall I reward you with an exhibitors' badge.
  


abernardi said:


> I stumbled onto HRT's Kickstarter campaign for their iDSP and DSP, little DAC/AMP modules to go between your iphone/android and headphones, it will take a direct digital out and theoretically improve things a bit.  At $60, I thought I'd try it.  I'm hoping to get it before CanJam and if I do, I'll be bringing it along.  I'm hoping it will at least improve some casual listening on my lunch walks!  Look forward to seeing you all there


 
  
 If you get it before, lemme know how it is?  I've always liked HRT stuff... and I might be forced into the Apple ecosystem soon.


----------



## Pazz

warrenpchi said:


> Nothing stops this CanJam. Nothing.


 
  
 Good words indeed! The last time I went to an expo/convention, I thought I could demo everything there with so much time in the day and (what I thought was) so few exhibitors. Boy was I wrong. 
  
 With something this big, even getting to the ones not on your priority list seems like a challenge to my perspective, especially if you're just there for one day.
  
 I hope I can somehow go both days though, when the time comes. This will depend on who I can hitch a ride with (thanks again in advance).


----------



## Vince325

Hey Im going but would really like to be able to read the exhibitor list it is so small, where can I actually see them?  Thanks just trying to plan my day effectively.
  
 Also are the 3D image guys going to be there seems like a great way to get an impression done.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Hmm... if I can use my Head-fi handle on my badge, I will actually pre-register. Thanks for changing that policy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 (No one would know me by my real name anyway)
  
 To the folks worried about food... South coast plaza (a somewhat high priced and fancy mall filled with people who are there to be seen, as much as there to shop) is quite literally next door to this hotel. You can get all sorts of food, in vast quantities, from this mall. You can ride a carousel, shop for knives, or visit See's Candy, and probably spend just as much time or money there as at the Can Jam.
  
 I like Warren's idea ... fill up on breakfast and skip lunch. With this many exhibitors, there's just no way we're going to get through all of this by dinner time.
  
 So now, I am personally wondering what kind of beverage I am going to bring with me... I know I'm bringing my Beyer cans, but I'm undecided as to the type of spirits that I shall spirit into this meet... pun intended...
  
 Rum, perhaps.


----------



## moedawg140

Somewhat high priced to say the least.  I love going to South Coast Plaza from time to time (they have snazzy athletic wear on the other side accessible via "The Bridge of Gardens").  I go to Sugarfina (next to Bloomingdales) and indulge in some sweets as well - the high priced delectables comes to play when you find out each little box (3.5 ounces) of candy is $7 each, and purchasing the larger (but still small - 12.75 ounces) box of candy relinquishes $18 from you or the person you are with's wallet/account, both before Orange County taxes.
  
 At least the samples (each is 1 piece of candy, brought from the back where customers are not allowed, wrapped in its own plastic wrapper, served on a crafted white plate..._seriously_) are free!


----------



## warrenpchi

vince325 said:


> Hey Im going but would really like to be able to read the exhibitor list it is so small, where can I actually see them?  Thanks just trying to plan my day effectively.


 
  

  
  
 Or here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/741136/canjam-socal-2015-march-28-29-2015-its-official#post_11021560
  


vince325 said:


> Also are the 3D image guys going to be there seems like a great way to get an impression done.


 
  
 That's United Sciences, and yes, they will be there (with Ultimate Ears).


----------



## RHA Team

Just wanted to stop by and say we're super excited for the show, it looks like it's going to be huge!
  
 (We also wanted to see our badge in the relevant thread, to be honest).


----------



## 414353

sennheiser said:


> Thanks @third_eye! It may have taken us a little while but I guess we're not too late!


 
 No way your too late. There are a bunch of folks around here (me being one) that kept bugging the powers that be about wanting Sennheiser to be there. I think it's partly because Sennheiser brings representation of bang for buck while being one of the top 3 makes of headphones there is. What's not to like?


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> God I can't believe I'm about to say this, as I would typically suggest that you join us for lunch (i.e. noontime mini-party with food), but in this case I would suggest skipping lunch.  Remember, the show doesn't stop for lunch, and listening time is precious.  PRECIOUSSSS!!!  This is why I load up on protein for breakfast and then just power through lunch.


 
 Yes, thank you for the thought of invite, but I'm leaning towards the have breakfast and "forget lunch" idea. As you said, listening time is precious indeed. Also, while it's expensive to attend, if I skip lunch I will be out of there in a couple of hours.


----------



## AxelCloris

Three weeks seems so far away...


----------



## Mr Rick

axelcloris said:


> Three weeks seems so far away...


 
 I had my colonoscopy yesterday ( I know more than you need to know, LOL ) so I am good to go.


----------



## 414353

Ah, did the math and the decent breakfast and skip lunch system is the best way to go about it (at least to me). Still waiting to see if I can officially attend, (yes so far) and I'll be able to be done by no later than 12:30pm. I have other things that need to be done.


----------



## AxelCloris

Another vote for skipping lunch or bringing in a few protein bars. There's going to be so much to see and nowhere near enough time to see it all.


----------



## kokushu

Hmm bought ticket for a while already and still no emblem.


----------



## Netforce

axelcloris said:


> Another vote for skipping lunch or bringing in a few protein bars. There's going to be so much to see and nowhere near enough time to see it all.


 
 That strategy has worked out for me at meets minus the whole planning ahead and eating part~


----------



## David Aldrich

I'm only 6 miles away. Maybe this time I'll ride my bike.


----------



## Mr Rick

david aldrich said:


> I'm only 6 miles away. Maybe this time I'll ride my bike.


 
 I can walk. LOL


----------



## AxelCloris

netforce said:


> That strategy has worked out for me at meets minus the whole planning ahead and eating part~


 
  
 Most of the meets that I've attended had a pizza or two ordered. People could chip in a few bucks and everyone got to eat. However, those were meets with only about 15-18 people. A meet of this size may pose difficulty in the catering department. But if people want to I'm sure there could be a "group buy" for some food. 
  
 I'm probably going to go with the protein bar route simply for convenience and time. Then I can enjoy a nice big dinner with everyone.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Most of the meets that I've attended had a pizza or two ordered. People could chip in a few bucks and everyone got to eat. However, those were meets with only about 15-18 people. A meet of this size may pose difficulty in the catering department. But if people want to I'm sure there could be a "group buy" for some food.
> 
> I'm probably going to go with the protein bar route simply for convenience and time. Then I can enjoy a nice big dinner with everyone.




I agree on the protein bar route. I like to bring snacks with me and a Camelbak bag filled with water/flavored water so I can be comfortable all day until dinner.


----------



## Netforce

axelcloris said:


> Most of the meets that I've attended had a pizza or two ordered. People could chip in a few bucks and everyone got to eat. However, those were meets with only about 15-18 people. A meet of this size may pose difficulty in the catering department. But if people want to I'm sure there could be a "group buy" for some food.
> 
> I'm probably going to go with the protein bar route simply for convenience and time. Then I can enjoy a nice big dinner with everyone.


 
 Lot of the big SoCal meets have tons of people so yeah catering could be an issue. At least we got 2 days this time so I plan to at least grab a bite in the middle of one day at the very least. Hotel hallway has a lot of complimentary water so at least attendees can stay hydrated.
  
 Think it was a meet 2 years ago one of the vendors grabbed in-n-out and was just eating in the hallway. It smelled so nice on an empty stomach lol.


----------



## AxelCloris

netforce said:


> Lot of the big SoCal meets have tons of people so yeah catering could be an issue. At least we got 2 days this time so I plan to at least grab a bite in the middle of one day at the very least. Hotel hallway has a lot of complimentary water so at least attendees can stay hydrated.
> 
> Think it was a meet 2 years ago one of the vendors grabbed in-n-out and was just eating in the hallway. It smelled so nice on an empty stomach lol.


 
  
 Mmm, In-N-Out. I know I'll be visiting them again while I'm in the area. The best fast food burger I've ever had.


----------



## No_One411

Just tough out the afternoon, and eat a giant dinner afterwards. 
  
 That way, the dinner will taste excellent no matter what.


----------



## Bill-P

I'd only need a huge container full of coffee to tough it out.






 
  
 Food is not the issue here, though. I'm thinking I should purchase some ear muffs to cover my ears and get some silence after every audition so that my ears have enough time to recover from sibilance and fatigue. After a super bright listen, I think more noise will only exacerbate the issue. This has always been the case for me after listening to any Grado headphone at any meet (except for the HP1000).


----------



## bearFNF

bill-p said:


> I'd only need a huge container full of coffee to tough it out.
> 
> 
> Food is not the issue here, though. I'm thinking I should purchase some ear muffs to cover my ears and get some silence after every audition so that my ears have enough time to recover from sibilance and fatigue. After a super bright listen, I think more noise will only exacerbate the issue. This has always been the case for me after listening to any Grado headphone at any meet (except for the HP1000).



That's what I use my CIEMS for. Put them in with either no music or low music when my ears need a break.


----------



## Bill-P

bearfnf said:


> That's what I use my CIEMS for. Put them in with either no music or low music when my ears need a break.


 
  
 Great idea. I've been eying the UERM for a while now. Maybe I'll finally break at CanJam and get my impressions done.


----------



## joe

@Bill-P - You should! The ear scans are very cool to experience.


----------



## 414353

You lot must really crank your cans loud to require ear muffs and such between demos. I hate loud music. I stick with listening level for speakers and headphones because I want to hear details, not to mention keep my hearing which is exceptional only because I can't see. (Of course, listening level is a bit different for each of us and always different for speakers vs headphones).
 If it's a frequency issue such as too bright or what have you I just take said headphones off after less than a minute and move on to find something that is right for me.


----------



## 414353

joe said:


> @Bill-P - You should! The ear scans are very cool to experience.


 
 I've heard about those in-ear things where they scan and do a cast of your ear and such....No thank you, it looks and sounds scary to me! If anything like that needs doing I'll have a doctor do it. I'm glad I'm not in market for in-ear things. I know I would freak out. My ears are all I have since I can't see, they over-compensate for my eyes.


----------



## No_One411

Oh dang, just realized that United Sciences will be there themselves. That makes the trip itself already worth it. I thought they would be represented by UE. 
  
 It's a shame that some companies don't have the software to run the scanned impressions.


----------



## joe

solitary man said:


> I've heard about those in-ear things where they scan and do a cast of your ear and such....No thank you, it looks and sounds scary to me! If anything like that needs doing I'll have a doctor do it. I'm glad I'm not in market for in-ear things. I know I would freak out. My ears are all I have since I can't see, they over-compensate for my eyes.


 
  
 Actually, nothing goes in your ear.  Check out *this post* from our CES coverage.  The guy in the last two images is me. I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Netforce

solitary man said:


> You lot must really crank your cans loud to require ear muffs and such between demos. I hate loud music. I stick with listening level for speakers and headphones because I want to hear details, not to mention keep my hearing which is exceptional only because I can't see. (Of course, listening level is a bit different for each of us and always different for speakers vs headphones).
> If it's a frequency issue such as too bright or what have you I just take said headphones off after less than a minute and move on to find something that is right for me.


 
 Basically always turn down the volume of equipment if you regularly listen at lower levels. Some people turn up systems incredibly loud and I can't count the number of times I've sat down and pressed play and had a full volume headphone go all out on my ears. Plugged my noble 4 into a geek out 450 that I didn't realize was at full volume, that wasn't too fun.
  
 Generally there will be a lot of open cans there and a lot of talking going on with a lot of demoing going on so the rooms aren't quiet. I probably turn up the volume a bit up in comparison to what I regularly listen at.


----------



## Kamakahah

I always do lunch. It's a nice, calm break from the crowds. Gives you time to geek out with friends/acquaintances over all the fun toys and experiences. It's a good way to make some new friends. Worth the 30-45 minutes of your time, IMO. 
You'll remember those exchanges long after the SS of amp "X" fades from your memory.


----------



## Sam Edwards

bill-p said:


> Great idea. I've been eying the UERM for a while now. Maybe I'll finally break at CanJam and get my impressions done.


 

 I recommend it!


----------



## 414353

joe said:


> Actually, nothing goes in your ear.  Check out *this post* from our CES coverage.  The guy in the last two images is me. I didn't feel a thing.


 
 Oh, I thought they melt stuff in your ears or something. If all they do is scan and nothing goes in your ear I can do that all day long and not care. Some of the pics I've seen look like a combination of ear pieces being made and dental work.


----------



## 414353

netforce said:


> Basically always turn down the volume of equipment if you regularly listen at lower levels. Some people turn up systems incredibly loud and I can't count the number of times I've sat down and pressed play and had a full volume headphone go all out on my ears. Plugged my noble 4 into a geek out 450 that I didn't realize was at full volume, that wasn't too fun.
> 
> Generally there will be a lot of open cans there and a lot of talking going on with a lot of demoing going on so the rooms aren't quiet. I probably turn up the volume a bit up in comparison to what I regularly listen at.


 
 Ah yes. Always turn the volume all the way down before putting on headphones or turning on anything. 
 Are you saying it will be a super challenge to demo headphones? I refuse to mess up my ears. If it is going to be super challenging it's not worth it for me to try and attend.


----------



## Kamakahah

solitary man said:


> Ah yes. Always turn the volume all the way down before putting on headphones or turning on anything.
> Are you saying it will be a super challenge to demo headphones? I refuse to mess up my ears. If it is going to be super challenging it's not worth it for me to try and attend.




Accurately demoing open headphones in a meet environment is pretty hard. It's busy and noisy. If that's what you are asking, then yes it is difficult.


----------



## VisceriousZERO

I'd like to test the ear scanning myself, even if UE has my impressions anyway... xD


----------



## Netforce

solitary man said:


> Ah yes. Always turn the volume all the way down before putting on headphones or turning on anything.
> Are you saying it will be a super challenge to demo headphones? I refuse to mess up my ears. If it is going to be super challenging it's not worth it for me to try and attend.


 
 Kamakahah said it pretty well. I know my personal comfortable listening level and listen to maybe 2-3 db louder than say my home/office level which isn't honestly major. If you know where you like to listen than you will be fine, it isn't like say a concert level loud in the room just around say around as loud as say maybe a busyish best buy?
  
 Some of the finer details of open cans may be harder to pick out but it a great environment to test out closed cans and see how well they isolate the background I found. I found myself really digging the Mad Dogs at meets because of how well they isolate around me, at a reasonable listening volume of course.


----------



## 414353

kamakahah said:


> Accurately demoing open headphones in a meet environment is pretty hard. It's busy and noisy. If that's what you are asking, then yes it is difficult.


 
 Uh oh, I have open headphones, but I'm open (no pun) to either open or closed. I don't want to be restricted to only one type though as I may not like closed headphones, I don't know.
  
 I guess I need to re-think trying to attend as I may not be able to accomplish what I want. I was just looking to do two things: 1) Determine if the sound issue I sense is really my cans or what I am plugging into and 2) if it is my cans, an upgrade would be in order and therefore demo is mandatory. I can be done by 12:30pm fairly easy I think....I kind of have to be as other duties need to be done.  The fact is that it is the only time and place in the entire state to demo headphones and such.
 Sounds like #1 could be accomplished still, but can also be done outside the event I think.
 Is it really that noisy? I mean it's all headphones, how noisey could it be? Is there going to be DJs with big speakers blaring migraine music or something? Are we talking about the same section? There are two sections as I understand it: The factory/vendor rep section and the party Head-fi section and the two do not meet is my understanding. I'm only interested in the former.
 I'm confused.


----------



## Kamakahah

solitary man said:


> Uh oh, I have open headphones, but I'm open (no pun) to either open or closed. I don't want to be restricted to only one type though as I may not like closed headphones, I don't know.
> 
> I guess I need to re-think trying to attend as I may not be able to accomplish what I want. I was just looking to do two things: 1) Determine if the sound issue I sense is really my cans or what I am plugging into and 2) if it is my cans, an upgrade would be in order and therefore demo is mandatory. I can be done by 12:30pm fairly easy I think....I kind of have to be as other duties need to be done.  The fact is that it is the only time and place in the entire state to demo headphones and such.
> Sounds like #1 could be accomplished still, but can also be done outside the event I think.
> ...


 
  
 The noise comes from people. Everyone shuffling around to go to and from stations. People are talking with others and vendors. For the most part, people try and respect others listening since most of us are aware of what is happening. 
 I'm confident that you'll be able to accomplish your two things. You wouldn't want to miss this, especially if you haven't been to one.


----------



## n3rdling

There's no club or party going on, not sure where you're getting this.  There is a vendor area and a member area.  The vendor area is where vendors bring their latest products to show off and generate sales.  These rooms get quite full of people, and between people talking to each other and conversations between vendors and potential customers the noise levels can get quite high.  Most open headphones don't block out much sound.  The member area is where various HF members bring their personal gear to share.  These rooms are much less crowded and you can get some good listening in.  Members typically have much higher quality systems than vendors because they've already invested the time and money to get more performance from their headphones, usually through trial and error.  Usually you can find at least a pair of any major headphone at a member table.  I'd highly advise checking the member rigs to see if any of them have a headphone you're interested in, since you'll get a quieter audition and they'll be able to give you feedback on their experience with said headphone.  You'll also be able to get an idea of how the headphone you're interested in scales with better gear if that's something you want to do at a later date.


----------



## AxelCloris

I guess you can classify it as a party. Good music, great sound systems, lots of people to meet, fun conversations, new friendships, professional networking... that's my idea of a party.


----------



## Netforce

solitary man, I think you may be confusing or over thinking the situation. Yes it can possibly get a tad loud with so many people but not so much so that open headphones become indistinguishable. The member area is really a lot less busy from the vendor area and I really like hanging out in the member area and talking with other members as much as trying new things. People are respectful and mindful to those around them, we know people are trying to listen and talk. Nobody is yelling and it would be a shame if you didn't at least give  CanJam a try honestly.
  
 We're mostly all a bunch of folks who like/love our headphones


----------



## 414353

kamakahah said:


> The noise comes from people. Everyone shuffling around to go to and from stations. People are talking with others and vendors. For the most part, people try and respect others listening since most of us are aware of what is happening.
> I'm confident that you'll be able to accomplish your two things. You wouldn't want to miss this, especially if you haven't been to one.


 
  
 Oh, well now that's not so bad then. They way you left it I thought it would be close to trying to hear a pin drop at a Who concert.


----------



## 414353

n3rdling said:


> There's no club or party going on, not sure where you're getting this.  There is a vendor area and a member area.  The vendor area is where vendors bring their latest products to show off and generate sales.  These rooms get quite full of people, and between people talking to each other and conversations between vendors and potential customers the noise levels can get quite high.  Most open headphones don't block out much sound.  The member area is where various HF members bring their personal gear to share.  These rooms are much less crowded and you can get some good listening in.  Members typically have much higher quality systems than vendors because they've already invested the time and money to get more performance from their headphones, usually through trial and error.  Usually you can find at least a pair of any major headphone at a member table.  I'd highly advise checking the member rigs to see if any of them have a headphone you're interested in, since you'll get a quieter audition and they'll be able to give you feedback on their experience with said headphone.  You'll also be able to get an idea of how the headphone you're interested in scales with better gear if that's something you want to do at a later date.


 
 Yes, that's what I thought, that they were separate areas and neither had a club atmosphere. I don't know that I would want to demo cans on a member system because they are probably mostly high-end mega-buck rigs and I am not into that. Nothing wrong with it if your totally into headphones and such. (I'm not). I'd want to demo cans on something closer to the level I have, which is well south of the mega-bucks.
 Headphones are an occasional necessary evil to me, that's about as far as I go into it. I figure if I must, I might as well have them sound half-way decent giving me all the details they can that my budget will allow.


----------



## Bill-P

Not all member systems are high-end mega-buck rigs, so you can probably still find something that fits your budget.


----------



## sonictransducer

Does anyone know whether The Woo WA8 prototype will be on display at the meet? I tried contacting Woo about this, but I haven't received a reply.


----------



## XERO1

axelcloris said:


> Mmm, In-N-Out. I know I'll be visiting them again while I'm in the area. The best fast food burger I've ever had.


 
  
 +100.  A true SoCal specialty!  Make sure to order your next burger 'Animal Style' (they dice and grill the onions, double the pickles, etc). 
  
http://hackthemenu.com/in-n-out/secret-menu/
  
 So freakin' goood!!  I'm getting hungry just typing about it!


----------



## moedawg140

xero1 said:


> +100.  A true SoCal specialty!  Make sure to order your next burger 'Animal Style' (they dice and grill the onions, double the pickles, etc).
> 
> http://hackthemenu.com/in-n-out/secret-menu/
> 
> So freakin' goood!!  I'm getting hungry just typing about it!




Awesome ProTip:

The closest In-N-Out Burger to CanJam is directly north via S Bristol St., just a few blocks walk will allow you to reach the promise land! 

Here's the address and location:

3361 S Bristol St, Santa Ana, CA 92704 (On the NE corner of S Bristol St. and W MacArthur Blvd.)


----------



## Netforce

In-n-out sounds fantastic after CanJam. I'll probably grab my usual of a double double with grilled onions and animal style fries.


----------



## nonamodnar

If anything, I'm down to grabbing some INO with head-fiers after the show.


----------



## AxelCloris

Sounds like we should orchestrate a group outing to the In-N-Out after the event closes one evening. I'm game!


----------



## 414353

netforce said:


> solitary man, I think you may be confusing or over thinking the situation. Yes it can possibly get a tad loud with so many people but not so much so that open headphones become indistinguishable. The member area is really a lot less busy from the vendor area and I really like hanging out in the member area and talking with other members as much as trying new things. People are respectful and mindful to those around them, we know people are trying to listen and talk. Nobody is yelling and it would be a shame if you didn't at least give  CanJam a try honestly.
> 
> We're mostly all a bunch of folks who like/love our headphones


 
 Yes, I was confused a bit, but It's clearer now and no worries.


----------



## 414353

bill-p said:


> Not all member systems are high-end mega-buck rigs, so you can probably still find something that fits your budget.


 
 Yeah, I'm not looking for a whole rig, just to be clear. I'm looking to determine or verify where my SQ issue is. It's either my cans or what I am plugging them into. If it turns out to be the cans a small upgrade should do the job (couple of bills). If it turns out I need an amp, that would require much more time and money...much more challenging. The advantage to this event is I get to do good research. I won't be in a position to purchase anything, but there is no place else in my county or possibly the state where one can even look at much of this stuff let alone demo it. So this is the one shot per year.
 That's why at least at first I want to try some headphones plugged into say an AVR  in the range of a Denon flagship model. (Doesn't have to be a Denon of course). That may help me quickly verify which issue I have. I'm also bringing my own cans to compare which will really speed things up.


----------



## musicman59

I am so looking to this meet since I missed RMAF last October!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

sonictransducer said:


> Does anyone know whether The Woo WA8 prototype will be on display at the meet? I tried contacting Woo about this, but I haven't received a reply.


 
  
 Hum.... we never got your email.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We're working on the next prototype WA8.  Hopefully in time to show it off at CanJam.


----------



## warrenpchi

pazz said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing stops this CanJam. Nothing.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, I said that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, it's true and all, but just asking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


umustbkidn said:


> I like Warren's idea ... fill up on breakfast and skip lunch. With this many exhibitors, there's just no way we're going to get through all of this by dinner time.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solitary man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  
 You guys do realize that all of this is - at least in part - due to an elaborate ploy to make sure I don't have to eat breakfast alone right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kamakahah said:


> I always do lunch. It's a nice, calm break from the crowds.


  

 Hey buddy, you can have all the lunch you want, as long as you have breakfast with us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rha team said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say we're super excited for the show, it looks like it's going to be huge!
> 
> (We also wanted to see our badge in the relevant thread, to be honest).


 
  
 LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


axelcloris said:


> Three weeks seems so far away...


 
  
 NO, IT DOESN'T.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mr rick said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > Three weeks seems so far away...
> ...


 
  
 We all listen differently, it's all good.  ::fist bump::
  


kokushu said:


> Hmm bought ticket for a while already and still no emblem.


 
  
 All fixed!
  


no_one411 said:


> Oh dang, just realized that United Sciences will be there themselves. That makes the trip itself already worth it. I thought they would be represented by UE.
> 
> It's a shame that some companies don't have the software to run the scanned impressions.


 
  
 Actually, United Sciences will be a part of the UE delegation.
  


sonictransducer said:


> Does anyone know whether The Woo WA8 prototype will be on display at the meet? I tried contacting Woo about this, but I haven't received a reply.


 
  
 To the best of my knowledge ATM, nope.
  
  
 Also, on a separate note... solitary man, if I read the current situation correctly, I'd be willing to bet that a lot of people now want to meet you.  LOL!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, I said that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think there was some creative paraphrasing going on there.
 ____________________________________________________________________________________________
 Don't spook him he might change his mind about coming...


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> ...You guys do realize that all of this is - at least in part - due to an elaborate ploy to make sure I don't have to eat breakfast alone right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Epic ploy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Grapefruit Perrier in my glass)
  
 In that case, pick the place and I'll be there!  It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Kamakahah

@warrenpchi  FINE. I'll go to your silly little breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm playing. Looking forward to it. Head-fi family meals are fun.


----------



## 414353

bearfnf said:


> I think there was some creative paraphrasing going on there.
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________
> Don't spook him he might change his mind about coming...


 
 Uh yes. First of all, my attending is dependent on whether my leave holds or not from work. That's why I am waiting until last minute to get a ticket, my leave could be revoked any time between now and then. Second, If I do get to attend I won't be there long enough to meet. I'll only be there for about a couple of hours and probably quite busy the whole time, so as a result there just won't be time for anything more. I only have one shot at this, maybe. I'm there for research and need to focus. Lastly, you won't know who I am anyway and does it really matter?
  
 In fact, I'm trying to come up with a way to do my research and testing the hard way just in case I can't attend. Just trying to cover bases.


----------



## Pazz

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, I said that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Might as well. And, I just wanted to make this reference.


----------



## mscott58

So even though my name has been on the first page of this thread since the beginning, and my Head-Fi friends were nice enough to give me a "stinkin' badge", I actually was not planning on attending due to calendar issues (darn family and client commitments!). However, I still found it spooky that the CanJam SoCal timing and location was announced literally as I was driving through South Coast Plaza during a client trip from Philly. Makes me wonder just how good a cameraman Joe is if he knew I was there...
  
 Anyway, I am proud to announce that the stars have aligned in an unexpected way and I will now be able to join the festivities in Costa Mesa - woo-hoo! Unfortunately I'll only be there for late Saturday night and all day Sunday. So Warren sign me up for Sunday breakfast, and Jude and Joe - sorry, won't be able to help with the banners again this time, but count me in for anything else I can do to help. 
  
 I'm so looking forward to seeing all of you. I weaseled my way last minute into the Wyndham just up the street from the Westin - so I'm within stumbling distance. All I ask of you my audiophile brethren is that you ensure I'm pointed towards LAX by latest midnight on Sunday as I have a job there starting at 8am on Monday and then I'm back on a plane out East by 2pm. 
  
 Cheers my friends and see everyone soon! mscott 58 (aka Michael)


----------



## R_burke

I searched the thread and couldn't find a listing of equipment that vendors and members will be bringing.  There was some talk about it happening, but I couldn't find where it was ever completed.  I have some specific desires so wanted to see if the equipment would be there to audition.


----------



## Kamakahah

r_burke said:


> I searched the thread and couldn't find a listing of equipment that vendors and members will be bringing.  There was some talk about it happening, but I couldn't find where it was ever completed.  I have some specific desires so wanted to see if the equipment would be there to audition.




It'll be on the first page when/if it's compiled.


----------



## third_eye

Hard to believe............BUT WE ARE ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY FROM CANJAM SOCAL!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Hard to believe............BUT WE ARE ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY FROM CANJAM SOCAL!!!


 
  
 Hard to believe I still have to wait three more weeks to hang out with everyone.


----------



## moses1258

Any word on vendor discounts yet?
  
 See everyone in three weeks!
  
 Are there any Atlanta head-fier's out there...would love to meet and compare notes.  Please PM if so.


----------



## third_eye

moses1258 said:


> Any word on vendor discounts yet?


 
  
 Still working on that.......we'll keep everyone posted as soon as we have the all of the information!


----------



## sonictransducer

r_burke said:


> I searched the thread and couldn't find a listing of equipment that vendors and members will be bringing.  There was some talk about it happening, but I couldn't find where it was ever completed.  I have some specific desires so wanted to see if the equipment would be there to audition.




+1. It would be great to have a list of the gear that will be present, both so we can plan what to bring to the meet and so we can plan what to seek out when we get there.


----------



## third_eye

sonictransducer said:


> +1. It would be great to have a list of the gear that will be present, both so we can plan what to bring to the meet and so we can plan what to seek out when we get there.


 
  
 We're working on the Show Guide which will feature all of the exhibitors, member showcase, and the gear that is being brought. It will also have a map for navigating through the show


----------



## dallan

third_eye said:


> We're working on the Show Guide which will feature all of the exhibitors, member showcase, and the gear that is being brought. It will also have a map for navigating through the show


 

 Map is a great idea!
  
 I just today confirmed that work is giving me the day that i requested and I can come for sure. Totally cool!


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> We're working on the Show Guide which will feature all of the exhibitors, member showcase, and the gear that is being brought. It will also have a map for navigating through the show


 
 I was just wondering about a map the other day. 
 If my time off doesn't get revoked, I only have a limited time there. I have a list of 4 vendors that I want to visit. I had some other possibles if time permitted, but I don't know where I put it, so I'm sticking with the four. Knowing where they will be would be a big help, so thank you in advance for the guide.


----------



## sonictransducer

third_eye said:


> We're working on the Show Guide which will feature all of the exhibitors, member showcase, and the gear that is being brought. It will also have a map for navigating through the show




Thanks, Third Eye. That sounds fantastic. I should never have doubted you!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, for the moderator or others -

What if I were to come in about 30-60 minutes early - would I still able to come in and get a head start on sampling some of the audio gear that's ready?

Also about the food prices - do you know approx. how much a fast lunch would cost at the mall that's connected to the Westin? Personally, I never pay more than about $10 on any meal. 

And about the timing: is it a great distance (down several flights, on the other side, etc.) from the head-fi meeting; and is it usually a long line or slow service? If yes that would be great if I can know in advance so I can instead bring something to save precious time there.


----------



## warrenpchi

moedawg140 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > ...You guys do realize that all of this is - at least in part - due to an elaborate ploy to make sure I don't have to eat breakfast alone right?
> ...


 
  
 Gonna be way fun, you know I'm right!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


solitary man said:


> bearfnf said:
> 
> 
> > I think there was some creative paraphrasing going on there.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, I'm pretty sure you're coming no matter what.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


mscott58 said:


> So even though my name has been on the first page of this thread since the beginning, and my Head-Fi friends were nice enough to give me a "stinkin' badge", I actually was not planning on attending due to calendar issues (darn family and client commitments!). However, I still found it spooky that the CanJam SoCal timing and location was announced literally as I was driving through South Coast Plaza during a client trip from Philly. Makes me wonder just how good a cameraman Joe is if he knew I was there...
> 
> Anyway, I am proud to announce that the stars have aligned in an unexpected way and I will now be able to join the festivities in Costa Mesa - woo-hoo! Unfortunately I'll only be there for late Saturday night and all day Sunday. So Warren sign me up for Sunday breakfast, and Jude and Joe - sorry, won't be able to help with the banners again this time, but count me in for anything else I can do to help.


 
  
 YES!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mscott58 said:


> I'm so looking forward to seeing all of you. I weaseled my way last minute into the Wyndham just up the street from the Westin - so I'm within stumbling distance. All I ask of you my audiophile brethren is that you ensure I'm pointed towards LAX by latest midnight on Sunday as I have a job there starting at 8am on Monday and then I'm back on a plane out East by 2pm.


 
  
 You're in luck!  I believe that Frank I needs to leave Sunday night as well... via LAX... and he needs to be there by 10:00p I think?
  


sonictransducer said:


> the meet


 
  
 The meet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


decentlevi said:


> Hello, for the moderator or others -
> 
> What if I were to come in about 30-60 minutes early - would I still able to come in and get a head start on sampling some of the audio gear that's ready?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, if we did that for you, we'd have to do that for everyone... and now we're in a position where all the exhibitors have to wake up an hour early to finish setting up that much sooner... and well, basically, no.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That said, we are thinking of... actually lemme check on that before I say anything.
  
 Good question on the lunch thing, here's what you need to know:
  

You'll need to leave the meet by going downstairs via the elevator.  You'll then walk about 50 feet from the elevator to the front of the hotel.  You'll probably be walking for about a quarter mile from the front of the hotel to the nearest restaurant.
If you're going at what would typically be considered an optimal lunch time, keep in mind that you'd be doing so at a popular local mall... on a weekend... yeah, it's not going to be fast by any stretch of the imagination.
Options tend to be akin to an upscale food court on the low end, with a multitude of sit-down restaurants as well... i.e. there's nothing that would be considered a particular bargain or value.
  
 You know that big-breakfast-skip-lunch thing I keep mentioning?  That is based on YEARS of trade show experience.  Seriously, might want to consider that as a wise option.


----------



## longbowbbs

> You know that big-breakfast-skip-lunch thing I keep mentioning?  That is based on YEARS of trade show experience.  Seriously, might want to consider that as a wise option.


 
  
 Protein Bar or Sport Shake is the ticket!


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> Gonna be way fun, you know I'm right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You don't know what my job is like and my life. I do and take it from me, I would not bet very much money I was not prepared to lose if any at all. I've had time off revoked a few times. I asked and so far I got, but it could be vapor. That's why I have to wait until last minute.
  
 Question: What would be the difference with paying cash at the door? I know it was mentioned that the process takes a little longer, but I have visions of that meaning maybe 20 minutes or something non-earth-shattering. Am I on the right path?


----------



## bearFNF

solitary man said:


> Question: What would be the difference with paying cash at the door? I know it was mentioned that the process takes a little longer, but I have visions of that meaning maybe 20 minutes or something non-earth-shattering. Am I on the right path?


 

 Yep, pretty much just time.


----------



## mscott58

So what's the deal on t-shirts? Can we do one with that picture of Jude? That would rock!


----------



## moedawg140

mscott58 said:


> So what's the deal on t-shirts? Can we do one with that picture of Jude? That would rock!


 
  
 Make sure to put your vote in (thumbs up/reputation) for the Jude shirt, here.


----------



## warrenpchi

longbowbbs said:


> > You know that big-breakfast-skip-lunch thing I keep mentioning?  That is based on YEARS of trade show experience.  Seriously, might want to consider that as a wise option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Coffee for me, but same difference.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


solitary man said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I'm pretty sure you're coming no matter what.
> ...


 
  
 One of the guys here falls (or fell) into that situation.  Hopefully he'll make is this time, and hopefully so will you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mscott58 said:


> So what's the deal on t-shirts?


 
  
 See the next post.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our SoCal meets before already know this drill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in this thread) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line.  For example, this is my "order":
  
*warrenpchi|L|3*
*warrenpchi|S|1*
  
 The above order accounts for three shirts for me, and one shirt for m'lady.  Oh BTW, if you intend to wear the shirt at the show, and would like a fresh shirt for each day, don't forget to order two.  In my case above, I'm ordering three because I'll also need an extra one for set-up day.
  
 T-shirts are $20 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show.  The deadline for t-shirt orders is the end of day, on Sunday, March 15th, 2015.  Shiorisekine has volunteered to tabulate all of the orders (which we'll want BearFNF to double-check because he's like awesome at that and stuff).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moedawg140 said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal on t-shirts? Can we do one with that picture of Jude? That would rock!
> ...


 
  


Spoiler: Because I value my life...



it doesn't look like the Jude shirt is going to happen.  That said, this is what it would have looked like had we done it:
  

  
 Maybe if there is enough outcry from everyone, it will still happen?  As always, we must have hope, because without ho... OH NO, THE MOCKINGJAYS ARE COMING!!!


----------



## David Aldrich

If all things go right, it'll be coffee and breakfast in the morning and a stiff drink and lunch around noon. The bar at Claim Jumper isn't too bad.


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everybody, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay that jude shirt is epic. Can I get one and not where it at the meet?

Also what a way to start the week. Only 18 days til everything goes down.


----------



## longbowbbs

T-Shirt Order
  
*Longbowbbs|2|XL*
*Longbowbbs|2|L*


----------



## bearFNF

Yep, I'm in for double check! 

BearFNF|2|XXL
BearFNF|1|XXXL


----------



## musicman59

T-Shirt order:
  
 Musicman59|1|L
 Musicman59|1|XL


----------



## mscott58

Not sure what size, so let's do both!

Mscott58|1|L
Mscott58|1|XL

Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

decentlevi said:


> Hello, for the moderator or others -
> 
> What if I were to come in about 30-60 minutes early - would I still able to come in and get a head start on sampling some of the audio gear that's ready?
> 
> ...




The mall is pretty expensive. There is a Jeresy Mikes sub place if you walk north. It would be almost as close as walking across the bridge to the mall then waking in the mall to find a place to eat. However if you want to sit down and eat claim jumper is right accross the bridge and is really good if you don't mind spending $15 a person.

There is also probably best place in the area not to much further is Baja Fish tacos. Has great Steak burritos. But personally I wouldn't venture into the mall to get food because if you walk north there is many choices. Chipotle, z pizza, Bella Cuban, Greek, jersey mikes, a wing place forgot the name, in and out, chick filet, famous Dave's BBQ, boiling crab, all you can eat Chinnese, Jack in the box, sushi.
Probably more I missed and those are all within about block of walking from the corner of Bristol and sunflower


----------



## 414353

I agree, I would not bother with the mall at all unless you want to go to Claim Jumper. 
 I personally am going with the breakfast before arrival like a few others here if I make it there. (So far it's yes). I think that is the best idea. I'm also personally having lunch or what have you at home as I will only be able to stay a couple of hours, so I no longer have concerns in that area, but that is my situation.


----------



## AxelCloris

AxelCloris|1|L
 AxelCloris|1|XL
  
 Just to be safe I'll order both. The one I don't use will go to the wife for a sleeping shirt.


----------



## third_eye

Another awesome design by Warren!!






 
  
 We will have a _limited_ number of T-Shirts on hand as extras for those that want to purchase at the show, so if you want to ensure that you get one, please let us know by Sunday, March 15!


----------



## singleended58

singleended58I1IL


----------



## Gilly87

Gilly87|3|L
 Gilly87|1|M
  
 So stoked for this! Can't wait to see everybody there!!!


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Yep, pretty much just time.


 

 Yes, pre-registering will save a LOT of time at check in. It will be as easy as checking in with the QR code on your phone/or printed ticket and getting your badge in about 5 seconds. So, please head over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page* to register!!


----------



## Byronb

Byronb 2 x 2XL


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> Yes, pre-registering will save a LOT of time at check in. It will be as easy as checking in with the QR code on your phone/or printed ticket and getting your badge in about 5 seconds. So, please head over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page* to register!!


 
 I have no trouble waiting longer than 5 seconds. In would rather not use the card just in case I don't get there. I figure I'd probably wait about 15 to 20 minutes at check in without pre-registering or whatever it's called.
 Upon finishing the math on this one, I realize now that for me a through headphone audition is about 10 minutes so if it takes 20 minutes to check in, thats 2 demos. Not a big deal except that since I'll have a very limited time if I get to attend, in this case it would be better to pre-register. I also recall that it is available until an hour before-hand. So I just need to wait until the evening before.


----------



## Sivert

Sivert|1|L
 Sivert|1|M


----------



## Bill-P

Well, I'm in. Good-looking shirt. Good job, Warren!
  
*Bill-P|2|M*
  
 Also, I think I have finalized what I'd like to bring to CanJam. Just counting until the day.


----------



## briancvrrbs

This will be my first Head-Fi meet-up and I'm ridiculously excited. Can't wait to meet so many people and try out the headphones I'd like to buy next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, *T-SHIRT ORDER*:
  
*briancvrrbs|M|1*


----------



## Greystaff

Looking forward to this. Should be fun. I hope to be a bit more sociable than at RMAF. Maybe meet some of you that I have read so much here.
  
 T-Shirt Order:
 Greystaff|1|L


----------



## DecentLevi

solitary man said:


> Ah yes. Always turn the volume all the way down before putting on headphones or turning on anything.
> Are you saying it will be a super challenge to demo headphones? I refuse to mess up my ears. If it is going to be super challenging it's not worth it for me to try and attend.


 
 My advice for you, and everybody for that matter is to not necesarrily turn the volume down before putting the headphones on, but to have the headphones several feet away from your head when you press play - this way you can adjust the volume accordingly as you slowly move the headphones closer to your head (being able to hear the volume before it's on you).
  
 Also Solitary Man, unless my memory is playing tricks on me I think I have seen you at another mini-meet in San Jose CA. But my advice is to attend this CanJam if at all possible. I have heard from this thread this will be the biggest head-fi meet ever yet (anybody can correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## 414353

decentlevi said:


> My advice for you, and everybody for that matter is to not necesarrily turn the volume down before putting the headphones on, but to have the headphones several feet away from your head when you press play - this way you can adjust the volume accordingly as you slowly move the headphones closer to your head (being able to hear the volume before it's on you).
> 
> Also Solitary Man, unless my memory is playing tricks on me I think I have seen you at another mini-meet in San Jose CA. But my advice is to attend this CanJam if at all possible. I have heard from this thread this will be the biggest head-fi meet ever yet (anybody can correct me if I'm wrong).


 
 That's also good advice on the headphone safety side of things. Either turning the volume all the way off or keeping them away from your ears when you press play or what have you work well.
  
 Sorry, never been to San Jose DecentLevi, looking at it on a map is about as close as I've gotten.


----------



## mscott58

Warren/Jude/Joe - About that time to show the CanJam newbies the "official" Head-Fi 'gang' hand symbol? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 People probably need time to practice before Costa Mesa...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Bill-P

Recommended to turn volume all the way down, put headphone on, then press play. Some headphones may distort when they are not on your head due to acoustic damping. If a previous listener turned the volume up too high, and there's bass playing before you put the headphone on, then you'll hear distortion when it's your turn, even when you reduce volume. This goes away after a while as the diaphragm adjusts itself, but immediately, it'll be a problem.
  
 Note: my headphones won't do that, as I know how to "fix" the problem, so you don't have to be reserved about volume on mine. But some others will do that, and then funny things will happen, so please try to take good care of others' gears.


----------



## drgajet

Drgajet|2xl|2
Drgajet|m|1


----------



## Sam Edwards

I don't consider a day without lunch a good use of my Saturday. For headphones? Are you crazy?


----------



## dallan

Medium  Tee Shirt for me. Thanks for the work!
  
 dallan |1| med


----------



## Kamakahah

I'll be sure to bring some In-and-out back to slowly waft in the direction of the non-lunch people.


----------



## dallan

Just ordered.
  
 How do you guys know who has bought tickets. I seem to remember at another event you entered your user name but here it only asks for your name and credit card info?


----------



## Netforce

kamakahah said:


> I'll be sure to bring some In-and-out back to slowly waft in the direction of the non-lunch people.


 
 You monster!
  

I may have thought about doing the same~


----------



## AxelCloris

netforce said:


> You monster!
> 
> 
> I may have thought about doing the same~


 
  
 You're both monsters. Soft, cuddly monsters.


----------



## Klesk

me shirt
  
*klesk|M|1*


----------



## DecentLevi

So, about the lunch issue

I think walking to and ordering food would lose too much valuable show time, and protein bars aren't enough for me. I called the Westin and they said 3 companies do pizza delivery, but I'm not feelin' to pay tips. They said the Westin restaurant doesn't deliver in the hotel, but they did say that room service delivers food. So it looks like it'll be either room-service delivery (individual basis) to the event (providing reasonable prices and if they can call me on my cell), or maybe bagging a day-old warm subway sandwich to eat in the hall. And as far as all the local delights, I'll go ahead & enjoy some after the show.

Now to the *unserious* side of things: (disclaimer - I am kidding only)

* On an earlier thread I read something about needing practice and about putting headphones on (OH DEAR I hope we're at a higher level than having to practice that beforehand)!

* These 16 hours may go by too fast, so I will pay a fortune to anybody here who can invent a time machine so that we can have more time to enjoy this showcase! (but I would need use of your time machine to earn the fortune first).


----------



## Zashoomin

Thank you so much for making the tshirt design once again.  They look awesome. 
  
*Zashoomin|1|L*
  
 Also does anyone know what is going on with the member showcase?


----------



## warrenpchi

zashoomin said:


> Also does anyone know what is going on with the member showcase?


 
  
 Lol, I do.  Been busy with the various print deadlines, but I'll touch base with ya tomorrow.


----------



## Zashoomin

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, I do.  Been busy with the various print deadlines, but I'll touch base with ya tomorrow.


 
 Thank you, and sorry to bother you.  I know you are a very busy man.


----------



## warrenpchi

zashoomin said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I do.  Been busy with the various print deadlines, but I'll touch base with ya tomorrow.
> ...


 
  
 No bother, I should be updating everyone, sorry about that.  Just a LOT of final prep going on leading up to the show is all.


----------



## immtbiker

*Immtbiker|1|XL*
  
 Thanks-


----------



## 414353

bill-p said:


> Recommended to turn volume all the way down, put headphone on, then press play. Some headphones may distort when they are not on your head due to acoustic damping. If a previous listener turned the volume up too high, and there's bass playing before you put the headphone on, then you'll hear distortion when it's your turn, even when you reduce volume. This goes away after a while as the diaphragm adjusts itself, but immediately, it'll be a problem.
> 
> Note: my headphones won't do that, as I know how to "fix" the problem, so you don't have to be reserved about volume on mine. But some others will do that, and then funny things will happen, so please try to take good care of others' gears.


 
 I don't know about the tech aspects of it all, but yes, I personally prefer to turn the volume all the way down on the source before pressing play. I'm concerned about saving my ears, but in the process that also saves the gear.


----------



## Kamakahah

solitary man said:


> I don't know about the tech aspects of it all, but yes, I personally prefer to turn the volume all the way down on the source before pressing play. I'm concerned about saving my ears, but in the process that also saves the gear.




It's a meet habit for me. I consider it common courtesy. Turning down the volume before getting up from a station is a good habit, IMO.


----------



## 414353

I just noticed a icon in my posts for Can-Jam. Upon mousing over it, it shows "Attendee". 
 If it doesn't mean anything than no big deal, but if it relates to something important, like head-count or something more important, I would suggest not counting me in attendance until I register.


----------



## 414353

kamakahah said:


> It's a meet habit for me. I consider it common courtesy. Turning down the volume before getting up from a station is a good habit, IMO.


 
 Ah, yes, before leaving too! Good point. I used to do that when demoing at record shops, back in the day.


----------



## Brian Hunter

I'm super pumped for this meet, can't wait to see everybody in a few weeks!


----------



## David Aldrich

It's still almost 3 weeks away. Time is dragging.


----------



## 414353

Well, I had a feeling..... I will not be attending after all. I've just been informed that my requested time off got pulled and I will have to choose another time.
 Oh well, I tried at least.


----------



## Netforce

solitary man said:


> Well, I had a feeling..... I will not be attending after all. I've just been informed that my requested time off got pulled and I will have to choose another time.
> Oh well, I tried at least.


 
 Oh that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hope you can make other head fi events in the future.


----------



## bearFNF

Delta tells me 14 days till I can check in!!


----------



## 414353

netforce said:


> Oh that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, like next year's Canjam perhaps.


----------



## Asakurayo

Do we have raffle this time?


----------



## mscott58

solitary man said:


> Well, I had a feeling..... I will not be attending after all. I've just been informed that my requested time off got pulled and I will have to choose another time.
> Oh well, I tried at least.




Solitary - What gear were you hoping to trial?


----------



## number34

Newbie here, but a long time Head-Fi lurker. Very excited to meet everyone at CanJam!


----------



## moedawg140

Current view from the Bridge of Gardens at South Coast Plaza (across the street from CanJam):



If CanJam has similar weather in a fortnight (add a few days), everyone is in for a treat!


----------



## bearFNF

asakurayo said:


> Do we have raffle this time?


 

 There was a quote from one of the organizers that the SHaG would be truly epic (first few pages of the thread)...so I would think so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh yeah I have been tallying the t-shirts as I go so here is the List I have (I know someone else was going to do this also, but hey, what can I say the engineer in my made me do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## 414353

mscott58 said:


> Solitary - What gear were you hoping to trial?


 
 The first thing I wanted to do was verify whether something was amiss with the headphones I have or if an amp was the solution:
 If headphones: my list of headphones is: (not comprehensive of course)
 Koss Pro 4AA
  
*Audio Technica:*
 ATH T400
 AUD ATHAD500X
 ATH-AD 700X
  
 Phillips SHP9500
 Denon AH-D1100
 Shure SRH840
  
*Sennheiser:*
 HD558
 HD598
 HD600 (just for kicks)
  
*AKG:*
 K701 (Just for kicks)
 K702
 K240
 K240 MKII
  
 Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO (250 ohm)
  
 If an amp is the solution, then my list is as follows, but in no way comprehensive:
 Oppo HA-1 (just to see it for kicks because it's pretty, can’t afford it though)
 Schiit Magni
 Schiit Vali
 Bravo Audio V2 Class A 12 AU7
 Bravo Audio V1 Valve Class A
 Bravo Audio V2 Valve Class A
 Fiio EO9K
 Etc. in the not too pricey category.
  
 Nothing tragic, this can all wait until next year.


----------



## moedawg140

bearfnf said:


> There was a quote from one of the organizers that the SHaG would be truly epic (first few pages of the thread)...so I would think so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The real hope is that I will win something this time around.  If not, no worries.


----------



## AxelCloris

There were only about 2 or 3 slots in the raffle at RMAF that didn't win anything. So if you don't win, don't feel bad. I know that feeling.


----------



## LordToshiro666

Warren,
  
 1 XL for me
 1 S for Louise
  
 Ian


----------



## third_eye

lordtoshiro666 said:


> Warren,
> 
> 1 XL for me
> 1 S for Louise
> ...


 
  
 Happy Birthday Ian and Happy first post!!


----------



## adpo

Thought this was during finals week, turns out I was wrong (it's the week after). Looks like I'll be seeing you guys there!


----------



## third_eye

adpo said:


> Thought this was during finals week, turns out I was wrong (it's the week after). Looks like I'll be seeing you guys there!


 
  
 Very cool!!
  
 On another note, SHaG info coming very soon!!


----------



## moses1258

put me down for a t-shirt
  
 moses1258|L|1


----------



## Moratorius

Uh oh, shirts are available?  Now I really have no excuse to not go!
  
*Moratorius|XS|1*


----------



## warrenpchi

moratorius said:


> Uh oh, shirts are available?  Now I really have no excuse to not go!
> 
> *Moratorius|XS|1*


 
  
 But wait, that's not the amazing thing here... what's astounding is that you joined 14 months ago, and this CanJam SoCal t-shirt order was your first post.  We're honored!


----------



## Moratorius

warrenpchi said:


> But wait, that's not the amazing thing here... what's astounding is that you joined 14 months ago, and this CanJam SoCal t-shirt order was your first post.  We're honored!



I had planned to lurk for many months more, but the lure was too much to endure!


----------



## mscott58

moratorius said:


> I had planned to lurk for many months more, but the lure was too much to endure!


 
 Has to be some type of lurking record. Well done!


----------



## third_eye

moratorius said:


> I had planned to lurk for many months more, but the lure was too much to endure!


 
  
 Awesome!!


----------



## third_eye

Ok, drumroll please........who's ready for some SHaG?
  
*Prizes*
 Affordable Audio - 3 month subscriptions to TIDAL
 ALO Audio - RX Portable IEM amp
 Atomic Floyd - SuperDarts Titanium
 Audio Plus Services - Focal Spirit Pro
 Audioquest - Dragonfly 2.1
 Aurender - Flow, Cast-Fi 7
 Blue Microphones - Mo-Fi headphone
 Cavalli Audio - Gift Certificate for new product
 Creative Labs - Sound Blaster X7 Dac/Amp and Sound Blaster E5 portable Dac/Amp (multiple)
 Darin Fong Audio - Out of Your Head Software + all 22 presets
 Echobox - Finder X1 IEM (2)
 Final Audio Design - Heaven VII-Black
 Hifiman - RE300 & HE100 IEMs (4 of each)
 JDS Labs - Gift Card for 1 item of the following (C5D, Fischer FA-011 headphone, O2+ODAC
 LH Labs - Geek Out 450
 Massdrop - AKG K7XX (2)
 MrSpeakers - Alpha Prime 
 Noble Audio - Kaiser 10U plus _unreleased Noble Product_
 Oppo - PM2 
 Pendulumic - Stance 1+
 Philips - Fidelio X2
 Questyle - QP1 and QP1 Pro
 RHA - T10 Earphone
 Riva Audio - Turbo X Bluetooth Speaker (2)
 Schiit Audio - Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber stack
 Sony - A17 Walkman & MDR1A Headphone
 Ultimate Ears - UE900
 WyWires - $500 Gift Certificate


----------



## Netforce

third_eye said:


> Ok, drumroll please........who's ready for some SHaG?
> 
> *Prizes*
> Affordable Audio - 3 month subscriptions to TIDAL
> ...


 
 Oh lordy that is a lot of stuff! Can't wait!
  
 Also the Audioquest Dragonfly 2.1?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, small request.......if you're attending CanJam, please let us know here:
  
https://www.facebook.com/events/858504224213671/
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## AxelCloris

Way ahead of ya on the Facebook event. 
  
 And man that's a nice looking SHaG list.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> Way ahead of ya on the Facebook event.
> 
> And man that's a nice looking SHaG list.


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> Guys, small request.......if you're attending CanJam, please let us know here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/858504224213671/
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, good thing I can't attend this year I guess. I don't do Facebook (or any other thing like that). Hopefully won't be needed for next time.
 For next year: By the way, what is SHaG? Where I'm from it's carpet.


----------



## AxelCloris

solitary man said:


> Hmm, good thing I can't attend this year I guess. I don't do Facebook (or any other thing like that). Hopefully won't be needed for next time.
> For next year: By the way, what is SHaG? Where I'm from it's carpet.


 
  
 He did say request, not requirement.


----------



## 414353

axelcloris said:


> He did say request, not requirement.


 
 Ah, yes, your right, thanks. These days I get a lot of cross-talk between "request" and "require" in many other areas.


----------



## warrenpchi

solitary man said:


> By the way, what is SHaG? Where I'm from it's carpet.


 
  
 In the context of CanJam, it's our Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway.
  
 Here's a link to last year's explanation about SHaG at CanJam @ RMAF:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/731471/2014-canjam-rmaf-october-10-12-2014-the-canjam-exhibitor-list-has-been-finalized-and-what-a-lineup#post_10816486


----------



## bearFNF

We now officially have at least one of every size t-shirt ordered on the order list... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, not that big of a deal but, hey, I'm easily amused...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh, and Delta says it's 12 days 'til I can check-in...


----------



## musicman59

third_eye said:


> Guys, small request.......if you're attending CanJam, please let us know here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/858504224213671/
> 
> ...


 
 I don't do Facebook.... What to do??


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> In the context of CanJam, it's our Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway.
> 
> Here's a link to last year's explanation about SHaG at CanJam @ RMAF:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/731471/2014-canjam-rmaf-october-10-12-2014-the-canjam-exhibitor-list-has-been-finalized-and-what-a-lineup#post_10816486


 
 Oh, so it's an acronym. That's kind of interesting with the "scavenger hunt" aspect. Pretty unique. It does give a sort of fun element to what is essentially a raffle. Not the kind of thing I would participate in myself as I'm not into raffles or gambling and such, but I think it also kind of makes things more fair too for those who do participate. Helps the vendors get more exposure as well.
 That's pretty good thinking on your guy's part.


----------



## Headtrip

Please put me in for a large t-shirt 
See you there!
Headtrip


----------



## Kamakahah

musicman59 said:


> I don't do Facebook.... What to do??




It's optional to help promote the event. You don't need to do it. 


solitary man said:


> Oh, so it's an acronym. That's kind of interesting with the "scavenger hunt" aspect. Pretty unique. It does give a sort of fun element to what is essentially a raffle. Not the kind of thing I would participate in myself as I'm not into raffles or gambling and such, but I think it also kind of makes things more fair too for those who do participate. Helps the vendors get more exposure as well.
> That's pretty good thinking on your guy's part.




Unlike a raffle, this doesn't require purchasing tickets. Everyone has one "ticket" for just attending. You fill it out by dropping by vendors stations to qualify to win their prize. No purchase necessary. 
SHaG whoops a raffles backside.


----------



## third_eye

kamakahah said:


> It's optional to help promote the event. You don't need to do it.
> Unlike a raffle, this doesn't require purchasing tickets. Everyone has one "ticket" for just attending. You fill it out by dropping by vendors stations to qualify to win their prize. No purchase necessary.
> SHaG whoops a raffles backside.


 
  
 Exactly!!


----------



## Bill-P

solitary man said:


> The first thing I wanted to do was verify whether something was amiss with the headphones I have or if an amp was the solution:
> If headphones: my list of headphones is: (not comprehensive of course)
> Koss Pro 4AA
> 
> ...


 

 Ya know, you could get a DAC as well. There are some DAC/amp combinations that are in the same price range as the stuffs you have listed. Take the Geek Out 450, for instance. You can find it on Massdrop for $129, and I'd say... it's a very solid device. I'm using it as my transportable setup for this CanJam, and I think it is good enough to show off to the world what my headphones are capable of.
  
 If you're hesitant, it's fine. Just look for someone with a Geek Out at CanJam, and I'm sure you can try your headphone with them.
  
 And if you can't find anyone else, then you can hunt me down.


----------



## warrenpchi

solitary man said:


> I'm not into raffles or gambling and such


 
  
 Nor are we, which is why official Head-Fi meets and events do not sell raffle tickets or any other opportunity to win.


----------



## UJ95x

Just found this thread. Is it still open for registration?


----------



## mscott58

uj95x said:


> Just found this thread. Is it still open for registration?


 
 Link to the registration for the event is on the first page of this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## UJ95x

mscott58 said:


> uj95x said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this thread. Is it still open for registration?
> ...



Awesome! Thank you


----------



## 414353

kamakahah said:


> It's optional to help promote the event. You don't need to do it.
> Unlike a raffle, this doesn't require purchasing tickets. Everyone has one "ticket" for just attending. You fill it out by dropping by vendors stations to qualify to win their prize. No purchase necessary.
> SHaG whoops a raffles backside.


 
 Ok, a drawing then. Drawings don't often require purchase of a ticket.  That said, the way you guys do it ads an interesting element to it, I like the idea. Still not my thing personally, but I'm sure it's fun for the participants. Heck, I just wanted to know what it was, just curious and assuming it would be around next year.


----------



## warrenpchi

*Interesting Factoid of the Day:*  Two weeks before CanJam @ RMAF 2014, there were 150 posts in the CanJam @ RMAF thread.


----------



## 414353

bill-p said:


> Ya know, you could get a DAC as well. There are some DAC/amp combinations that are in the same price range as the stuffs you have listed. Take the Geek Out 450, for instance. You can find it on Massdrop for $129, and I'd say... it's a very solid device. I'm using it as my transportable setup for this CanJam, and I think it is good enough to show off to the world what my headphones are capable of.
> 
> If you're hesitant, it's fine. Just look for someone with a Geek Out at CanJam, and I'm sure you can try your headphone with them.
> 
> And if you can't find anyone else, then you can hunt me down.


 
 I would want something non-portable unlike the Geek Out 450, for use in my stereo rig. I'm not in need of portability and something that small would soon be lost among the bigger gear in my system.
 As it stands, I won't be attending this year, my time off was revoked the other day. No sweat though, I'd rather have them tell me now then wait until say 4:30PM on the day before.
 There's always next year.


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> *Interesting Factoid of the Day:*  Two weeks before CanJam @ RMAF 2014, there were 150 posts in the CanJam @ RMAF thread.




I went to that. Was still fun.


----------



## mscott58

shiorisekine said:


> I went to that. Was still fun.


 
 Was lots of fun!


----------



## sonictransducer

But this one will be funner.

Our of curiosity, the SHaG list says:

Massdrop - AKG KXXX (2)

Is that the same as the K7XX or something new?


----------



## Netforce

sonictransducer said:


> But this one will be funner.
> 
> Our of curiosity, the SHaG list says:
> 
> ...


 
 Its most likely a typo like the Audioquest Dragonfly 2.1 is probably version 1.2. Though I am totally fine if its new products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Unlikely though


----------



## warrenpchi

mscott58 said:


> shiorisekine said:
> 
> 
> > I went to that. Was still fun.
> ...


 
 Definitely!  In fact, that CanJam @ RMAF currently holds the record for the best and most epic CanJam yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm just saying that I'm very proud of the enthusiasm for this one so far.


----------



## AxelCloris

shiorisekine said:


> I went to that. Was still fun.


 
  
 I went to that. Lots of great people there.


----------



## RHA Team

warrenpchi said:


> Definitely!  In fact, that CanJam @ RMAF currently holds the record for the best and most epic CanJam yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is obviously because it was the first one we were at, right?

 Right?
  
 (It was a great weekend).


----------



## longbowbbs

So Warren, where is our Badge for the last CanJam?


----------



## khatzilias

I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


----------



## mscott58

longbowbbs said:


> So Warren, where is our Badge for the last CanJam?


 
 More badges, more badges!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

khatzilias said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


 
  
 Well I'm going to make sure I get a chance to see your scanner in action. Glad you're able to make it!


----------



## third_eye

khatzilias said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


 
  
 This is amazing technology, everyone please be sure to check this out!


----------



## Sam Edwards

khatzilias said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


 

 Can we use these scans with any of the custom manufacturers, like UE or JHAudio?


----------



## Clemmaster

I'm in for Saturday.


----------



## Pazz

khatzilias said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


 
 Would I be able to bring a USB drive and save my 3D ear impressions on it? I love the idea of just having a copy of your ear impressions, ready to digitally send over the internet to any (able) CIEM manufacturer for immediate use.


----------



## warrenpchi

> khatzilias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com
> ...


 
  
 LOL you guys, take it easy on him... it's his first post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Welcome to Head-Fi Karol!


----------



## Arzeboj

Put me in!
*Arzeboj|M|1*


----------



## shiorisekine

rha team said:


> This is obviously because it was the first one we were at, right?
> 
> 
> Right?
> ...




It was prolly because it was the first one we were both at.


----------



## Jalo

Do we know if Jaben will bring their Lotoo Paw Gold dap?


----------



## shiorisekine

Hi guys, 

Today is the last day to pre-order shirts, So please comment and let me know if you want one. There might not be any available at CanJam if you wait. 

Thanks 
Andre


----------



## topgunsphd

I'm in for Canjam. Would like two t-shirts too please.

Topgunsphd/1/xl
Topgunsphd/1/m

Thanks.


----------



## jmsaxon69

jmsaxon69 | 1 |XXL


----------



## moses1258

When will we see a map of the vendors/exhibitors?  I'd like to plan my day since I'll only be there on Saturday.
  
 I'm flying from Atlanta just for SoCal Canjam.  My wife has given up trying to stop my headphone safaris.  I'm hunting for some new IEM's.
  
 See you all there!


----------



## Gilly87

khatzilias said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi but wanted to let you guys know that we will be at CanJam SoCal this year with our 3D ear scanner if you want to check it out.  There is some info about the scanner on our website: http://www.unitedsciences.com


 
  
 So glad you guys are showing up! I'm really stoked to see what your tech is going to do for the world of IEMs.


----------



## bearFNF

Here's my latest total for shirts:

  
 Delta says 9 days 'til I can check in...


----------



## audiofrk

finally decided to pay Canjam here I come!!!


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is the last day to pre-order shirts, So please comment and let me know if you want one. There might not be any available at CanJam if you wait.
> 
> ...


 
  
 We've been able to extend this deadline by one day, so all T-Shirt pre-orders must be posted to the thread by end of day tomorrow...............we will have a LIMITED amount of extras for sale at CanJam.


----------



## mscott58

And how about the Jude shirts?!?


----------



## warrenpchi

***HOTEL/ACCOMMODATIONS UPDATE!***
  
 I've been getting a fair number of inquiries about where people should stay, so I thought this would be a good time to revisit the hotel situation.
  
 The Westin South Coast Plaza
 686 Anton Blvd
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
866-573-4235
 * Fully-booked since last year, but heard a rumor that uber-expensive suites are available
  
 Avenue of the Arts Wyndham Hotel
 3350 Avenue Of The Arts
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
866-573-4235
 * Heard that this has been completely booked for months
  
 Costa Mesa Marriott
 500 Anton Blvd
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
866-573-4235
 * Heard that this has been completely booked for months
  
 Crowne Plaza Costa Mesa Orange County
 3131 South Bristol St
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
800-491-6126
 * Still vacancies last time I checked
  
 Hilton Orange County/Costa Mesa
 3050 Bristol St
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
855-239-9397

* Still vacancies last time I checked


----------



## warrenpchi

rha team said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely!  In fact, that CanJam @ RMAF currently holds the record for the best and most epic CanJam yet!
> ...


 
  
 Well, technically that's the second CanJam @ RMAF that you guys have been to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


longbowbbs said:


> So Warren, where is our Badge for the last CanJam?


 
  
 Hmm, Currawong will have to create that particular award.  He came up with the idea, I did the little graphic thingee part of it.
  


mscott58 said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > So Warren, where is our Badge for the last CanJam?
> ...


 
  
 Speaking of which, is anyone missing a badge?
  


mscott58 said:


> And how about the Jude shirts?!?


 
  
 Lol, PM him and get me off the hook here...


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> We've been able to extend this deadline by one day, so all T-Shirt pre-orders must be posted to the thread by end of day tomorrow...............we will have a LIMITED amount of extras for sale at CanJam.



Awesome.

+1 on the Jude shirt.


----------



## conquerator2

Subbed


----------



## AxelCloris

I remember talking with Jude at RMAF about the mini-Jude design and he was saying that nobody would want to buy a headphone with him on it. Apparently that doesn't apply to shirts.


----------



## BIOFORCE

I see everything "EXCEPT" how a Vendor can get a table.  Any phone number for last minute questions?


----------



## third_eye

bioforce said:


> I see everything "EXCEPT" how a Vendor can get a table.  Any phone number for last minute questions?


 
  
 Sent you a PM..


----------



## briancvrrbs

Glad to hear it isn't just a simple raffle, the SHaG sounds like a lot of fun and will definitely encourage me top visit way more of the exhibitors than I had planned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, although I'm pretty sure these phones will be available from some Head-Fier stationed at a table, I will be bringing my sets of cans and IEMs if anyone would like to try them out.
 That includes my HE500, Mad Dog Pro, JVC FX850, and VSonic GR07, with my DX90 and Geek Out 1000 (laptop) as sources. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## immtbiker

Wow. Just when you thought you knew everything.
  
 I always thought that ShaG was an internet way of saying "Schwag", or free stuff you get at events.
  
 Wait…Did I just say that out loud? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duh!!!!!


----------



## shiorisekine

sonictransducer said:


> But this one will be funner.
> 
> Our of curiosity, the SHaG list says:
> 
> ...




They are giving away 2 of the K7xx


----------



## KB

Hey All!
  
 Im super excited to be showing at CanJam again. I am busy stuffing our shipping crate with an assortment of goodies. We will have a Studio Six amp, and our new Rx IEM portable amp on display and selling along with show specials. In addition I will have a assortment of cables and a very special surprise to show off 
  
 I will be sharing a few tables with long time friend Vinnie Rossi who will have a his new amazing award winning Lio running for your listening pleasure.
  
 Please stop by and check it out and we hope to see you there.
  
 Thank you.
  
 Ken @ ALO audio


----------



## third_eye

kb said:


> Im super excited to be showing at CanJam again. I am busy stuffing our shipping crate with an assortment of goodies. We will have a Studio Six amp, and our new Rx IEM portable amp on display and selling along with show specials. In addition I will have a assortment of cables and a very special surprise to show off
> 
> I will be sharing a few tables with long time friend Vinnie Rossi who will have a his new amazing award winning Lio running for your listening pleasure.


 
  
 Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## David Aldrich

Just drove past the Westin twice last night. Getting itchy over here.


----------



## moedawg140

david aldrich said:


> Just drove past the Westin twice last night. Getting itchy over here.


 
  
 I understand how you feel.  I go to South Coast Plaza every few weeks or so - last time I took more pictures of yummy stuff in and around the mall that I may share on this thread.


----------



## David Aldrich

I've been thinking about picking up a Hinderer XM-18 3" wharncliffe, it's a dangerous place.


----------



## moedawg140

david aldrich said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a Hinderer XM-18 3" wharncliffe, it's a dangerous place.


 
  
 Costa Mesa/CanJam area, dangerous?
  
 Some parts of Santa Ana possibly, but anything near Costa Mesa's CanJam and South Coast Plaza is very 'ritzy'.  People come from all over the world to shop there - most of the signs at the mall are in Chinese!  Orange County as a whole isn't very dangerous.  Of course anything can happen anywhere, but I would definitely not associate the CanJam area with the word "dangerous" by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## David Aldrich

You must not be familiar with Plaza Cutlery. I have an affliction towards expensive knives.


----------



## 414353

moedawg140 said:


> Costa Mesa/CanJam area, dangerous?
> 
> Some parts of Santa Ana possibly, but anything near Costa Mesa's CanJam and South Coast Plaza is very 'ritzy'.  People come from all over the world to shop there - most of the signs at the mall are in Chinese!  Orange County as a whole isn't very dangerous.  Of course anything can happen anywhere, but I would definitely not associate the CanJam area with the word "dangerous" by any stretch of the imagination.


 
 I would not call it a dangerous area. Think Kardashian and that pretty much is it. Not my scene, so I don't venture down there unless I have to which is about once every few years.


----------



## moedawg140

david aldrich said:


> You must not be familiar with Plaza Cutlery. I have an affliction towards expensive knives.


 
  
 Ah, you mean Plaza Cutlery is dangerous.  Please - you've got to specify better, sir.  The way you wrote it doesn't mention a store in South Coast Plaza (or any store for that matter) and I could only think that you meant that South Coast Plaza or the area was dangerous because that was what I spoke about last.
  
 I like collecting things like watches.


----------



## moedawg140

solitary man said:


> I would not call it a dangerous area. Think Kardashian and that pretty much is it. Not my scene, so I don't venture down there unless I have to which is about once every few years.


 
  
 Yeah, David Aldrich meant the cutlery store is dangerous.
  
 Kardshian...not sure if they would venture that far from where they currently live.  But yeah, the clientele is usually well-off.


----------



## David Aldrich

Lots of expensive shops in that area, that is more dangerous to me than anyone around there.


----------



## 414353

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, David Aldrich meant the cutlery store is dangerous.
> 
> Kardshian...not sure if they would venture that far from where they currently live.  But yeah, the clientele is usually well-off.


 
 Folks being well-off is not an issue with me . It's the attitude and behavior that is what I was referring to.
 As for places/stores dangerous to one's bank account: There are plenty around not even near the place. For me it's places like Bed, Bath & Beyond, Amazon, Record shops.....


----------



## third_eye

*Updates*
 - We will be posting our Show Maps and Exhibitor Information tomorrow so you can all start planning your show!
 - The ShaG will have a live drawing on Sunday afternoon! More details and information to come but importantly, eligible participants will NOT have to be physically present to claim their prize.
 - T-Shirt order has been placed, for those that pre-ordered you will be able to make payment and pick up your shirt at Registration. If you prefer to prepay with a via paypal invoice.......please send me a PM.
  
Please head over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page* to register if you have not already done so. Since we are expecting very heavy traffic on both days of CanJam, pre-registration will help us expedite the check-in process and reduce potential time in line. Please note that we will only have one dedicated station for credit card payments at Registration and there will be a convenience fee on credit card transactions. 
  
With that said.....................ONLY 11 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> *Updates*
> - We will be posting our Show Maps and Exhibitor Information tomorrow so you can all start planning your show!
> - The ShaG will have a live drawing on Sunday afternoon! More details and information to come but importantly, eligible participants will NOT have to be physically present to claim their prize.
> - T-Shirt order has been placed, for those that pre-ordered you will be able to make payment and pick up your shirt at Registration. If you prefer to prepay with a via paypal invoice.......please send me a PM.
> ...


 
  
 Live drawing, that's a much quicker turn-around than the one at RMAF. Very nice.
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show!


----------



## third_eye

> Originally Posted by *AxelCloris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Live drawing, that's a much quicker turn-around than the one at RMAF. Very nice.


 
  
 Yep! The live drawings are a LOT of fun!!!


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> Yep! The live drawings are a LOT of fun!!!


 
 Sweet! Will the "goodies" be passed out live as well? Instant gratification = good motivator.


----------



## Zashoomin

Just bought tickets.  Super excited.  Can't wait to see everyone there.  I will be bringing a bunch of goodies as well.  Stay tuned.


----------



## dallan

david aldrich said:


> You must not be familiar with Plaza Cutlery. I have an affliction towards expensive knives.


 

 I have a William Henry that I bought there years ago. Mother of Pearl handle...


----------



## wotts

Got my tickets and finalized the trip! Looking forward to this CanJam!
  
 I think I read in somewhere the shirt pre-order is closed, if not:
  
*wotts|XL|1*


----------



## third_eye

wotts said:


> Got my tickets and finalized the trip! Looking forward to this CanJam!
> 
> I think I read in somewhere the shirt pre-order is closed, if not:
> 
> *wotts|XL|1*


 
  
 Awesome! We have ordered some extras.....I'll hold an XL for you!


----------



## wotts

third_eye said:


> Awesome! We have ordered some extras.....I'll hold an XL for you!


 

 Excellent! I appreciate it.


----------



## number34

Getting more excited for this by the day. The prospect of buying a bunch of gear without it getting shipped to the house, aka getting caught by my wife, is quite enticing!
  
 And of course meeting and learning from so many audio enthusiasts in one place...
  
 Just wondering as I'm looking at my UE6000's that get zero play time, do people bring gear to trade? I suppose in the member area? I'm sitting on some stuff I've grown out of or even BNIB headphones that I over-ordered because of a deal and now too lazy to sell on ebay.
  
 Maybe list available gear in this (or a new) thread and get some PM's going around? 
  
 T minus 10!


----------



## David Aldrich

number34 said:


> Getting more excited for this by the day. The prospect of buying a bunch of gear without it getting shipped to the house, aka getting caught by my wife, is quite enticing!
> 
> And of course meeting and learning from so many audio enthusiasts in one place...
> 
> ...


 

 Not all companies sell at shows, some that do ship as they do not bring stock to the show. Some outright don't sell at shows.
  
 In that past events like this haven't been great for trading.


----------



## Nomad Girl

I'M SOOOO EXCITED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 
  
 Is the event map up yet? Did I miss it...It's possible I missed it...
  
 It's like a Can Jam Treasure map!  I need to figure out how I am going to play with every single piece of personal audio gear there...or at least the stuff I'm really excited/curious about!
  
 Forgot to order a shirt. Need a shirt. Not sure what size.  Don't care...IT'S A CAN JAM SHIRT


----------



## musicman59

nomad girl said:


> I'M SOOOO EXCITED
> 
> Is the event map up yet? Did I miss it...It's possible I missed it...
> 
> ...



PM Third_Eye and let him know. They ordered some extras. You can probably secure one that way.


----------



## Joeybgood

Really looking forward to folks impressions of Ayre Acoustics Codex 1. I hope to make it to Expona in Chitown late April to audition it myself. Here's hoping but that is a month after CanJam so I'm thinking they'll be plenty of feedback before I have a chance to hear it.


----------



## gyx11

Sorry for somewhat derailing this thread. I'm coming over to study at the University of Berkeley during the summer, and am just wondering if there's any event similar to CanJam that's slated to occur during the May-Aug period. I'd love to take some time off to attend a meet like that, assuming there's gonna be one happening. Cheers.


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal Preview 1 of 2*​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 CanJam SoCal 2015 is right around the corner, and we wanted to give you a sneak preview of just a few of the things you'll be able to hear and see at what is turning out to be the largest premium headphone event in North America. It's going to be a crazy party, so make sure you join us for CanJam SoCal, taking place March 28-29, 2015 at the Westin South Coast Plaza, in Costa Mesa, California!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.
  
  
 Products mentioned in the video: Nearly 50 products are covered/mentioned in this video. You're just going to have to watch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  

_CanJam SoCal 2015 Preview (And Early Reveals!) - Part 1 - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## caracara08

If this post is not allowed, please delete it.

I was planning on attending but things came up and that weekend is booked. If anyone is willing to sell their large size camjam shirt, I will reimburse their $20 entry fee and pay shipment.


----------



## Clemmaster

Should we start the waiting line for Hifiman's booth here? Dibs...


----------



## Kamakahah

clemmaster said:


> Should we start the waiting line for Hifiman's booth here? Dibs...


 
 Lol...
  
  
 ...second.


----------



## David Aldrich

I want to take those HE-1000 over to a Ragnarok.


----------



## AxelCloris

Rooming plans have altered. Anyone staying Thurs-Mon with room for another? If not I'll be grabbing a room at Courtyard and enjoying a little exercise before and after the show (IE walking), along with some extra crash space available.


----------



## mab1376

I always wanted to hear the relay attenuator on the Ragnarok, that is so cool, and i thought my Bifrost's muting relay was cool lol


----------



## LarsP

The Schiit-combo looks huge infront of Jude. 
  
 Right now I'm really smitten by the upgrade bug, but I can't decide if should get a new headphone or upgrade my DAC/AMP-combo so I'm more "ready" for a TOTL headphone some time in the future...


----------



## jude

larsp said:


> The Schiit-combo looks huge infront of Jude...


 
  
 Well, they really are quite large--but I'm also quite short, which might accentuate the size of them.


----------



## David Aldrich

Jude, I'm starting to think you ordered 2 of the Yggdrasil so you could use a Yggi/Rag stack as an apple crate.


----------



## aamefford

@jude -  Iwatched you turn the volume knob on the Ragnorok about 4 times.  I completely get the whole geek cool thing about it.  The little kid smile on your face is priceless.  Of course now i want one...


----------



## glennhlee

Hi,
  
 I'm sorry if this has been covered, but will vendors be selling their products at the CanJam? And will they be at a CanJam special discount?
 My only reason for going would be to try a bunch of headphones and leave with a pair. Someone let me know! Thanks and God bless


----------



## 414353

Hey, what the?!....I just watched the preview video for the headphone show and thought to myself, "I have to miss that"?
 Holy cow! If I could go I could get all my research and such done right there, in one pass and then know what I need and save to get it later. There is some really wild stuff in that video! That Mega Drop company or whatever the name was (I'm bad with names) is insane. Every AKG. AT etc. headphone there is, they have according to the video.
 I see nearly everybodies beloved Sennheiser is not only going to be there, but with nearly everything they have. 
 Just judging by the video this thinga-ma-jig is going to be a lot bigger than I thought. 
 I should not have watched that video during lunch. I should have just read some news on Yahoo or something as usual, but no, I had to veer off course and find that video. Damn-it!
  
 Well done video, by the way.


----------



## Netforce

glennhlee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been covered, but will vendors be selling their products at the CanJam? And will they be at a CanJam special discount?
> My only reason for going would be to try a bunch of headphones and leave with a pair. Someone let me know! Thanks and God bless


 
 Some vendors will be selling some gear yup, with some giving slight show special prices or at least they have at previous events. Maybe closer to the event maybe some more info will be posted on who will be selling what or what discounts will be offered.


----------



## wahsmoh

I think I may just sign up. Every year I swear these LA Head-fi events get farther and farther from me. The last one I drove to was in Santa Ana which is a more tolerable drive than Costa Mesa from San Diego >.<


----------



## jogfi2002

Amazing!
  
 How eager I want to go.
 But it's 5 hours' drive from my home, too far...


----------



## bearFNF

jogfi2002 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How eager I want to go.
> But it's 5 hours' drive from my home, too far...


 

 Lucky you, its twelve hours of driving, flying, and busing for me (that includes a five hour lay over in Minneapolis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...but you don't hear me complaining...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 It's worth it!!!


----------



## drgajet

Hey Bob,

 What's delta say now?

Jim


----------



## bearFNF

drgajet said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> What's delta say now?
> 
> Jim


 

 Delta says 5 days 'til I can check-in!!  WOOT!!!


----------



## smitty1110

aamefford said:


> @jude -  Iwatched you turn the volume knob on the Ragnorok about 4 times.  I completely get the whole geek cool thing about it.  The little kid smile on your face is priceless.  Of course now i want one...


 
  
 Not gonna lie, messing with the Rag's volume knob never gets old. I really wish I could make it to the event, but I don't have any vacation days.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, event organizers- 

I want to ask if you can arrange some sort of bag-check, or at least a coat check? I'll be walking around trying gear most of the day but will be coming with a bag of some devices & headphones for comparison, and I'm not sure if I'll need these yet. That would be so helpful if there's a place I can set my bag and coat down instead of lugging these around and setting them back down every few minutes, increasing the chance of breaking / losing them. Much thanks!


----------



## DecentLevi

Oh also 2 more brief things for the organizers:

It seems myself and other members would really value the chance to hear an audio recording of the seminars if we miss them. So would anybody like to record the seminars for... say a podcast or transcript?

And what about coming in a little early & staying a little late? I was asking about that earlier and it seemed like you hinted about a possible idea on that.

And to anybody else: Giving big props to the event preview video! I saw it and found it inspirational and informative! For anybody who hasn't seen it yet check it out on page 57 here.


----------



## 414353

decentlevi said:


> Hello, event organizers-
> 
> I want to ask if you can arrange some sort of bag-check, or at least a coat check? I'll be walking around trying gear most of the day but will be coming with a bag of some devices & headphones for comparison, and I'm not sure if I'll need these yet. That would be so helpful if there's a place I can set my bag and coat down instead of lugging these around and setting them back down every few minutes, increasing the chance of breaking / losing them. Much thanks!


 
 Well, you won't need a coat.


----------



## moedawg140

wahsmoh said:


> I think I may just sign up. Every year I swear these LA Head-fi events get farther and farther from me. The last one I drove to was in Santa Ana which is a more tolerable drive than Costa Mesa from San Diego ...




Technically, Santa Ana is only a couple of blocks away from this year's CanJam SoCal, as the city name the In N Out is located (a few blocks north of CanJam) is Santa Ana. :normal_smile :


----------



## warrenpchi

wahsmoh said:


> I think I may just sign up. Every year I swear these LA Head-fi events get farther and farther from me. The last one I drove to was in Santa Ana which is a more tolerable drive than Costa Mesa from San Diego >.<


 
  
 But Santa Ana is further north than Costa Mesa, and thus further away from San Diego.  So we actually moved it closer.


----------



## warrenpchi

*** MAP & EXHIBITOR UPDATE ***

 Hey everyone, I know you've been wanting us to post up a map and exhibitor directory, so that you can plan.  But there's a good reason why we haven't done that yet.
  
 The second of two CanJam Preview Videos is going up early next week.  And the new and exclusive product announcements in that video may RADICALLY change which exhibitors you want to visit (and in what order).
  
 So, to save you the work of coming up with an elaborate plan this weekend, only to result in weeping and gnashing of teeth at having to redo that whole plan next week, we're going to let you watch the second video first, and then post up the map and directory.
  
 You'll just have to trust me on this one guys, I'm saving you time and grief.


----------



## warrenpchi

jogfi2002 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How eager I want to go.
> But it's 5 hours' drive from my home, too far...


 
  
  


bearfnf said:


> jogfi2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing!
> ...


 
  
 Currawong is coming from Japan.  I think he's got us all beat.


----------



## warrenpchi

Who still needs a badge?


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> Who still needs a badge?




Can i have more badges? Did you give one to klesk?


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Who still needs a badge?
> ...


 
  
 Lol, unless you become an exhibitor at CanJam, no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pretty sure I hooked klesk up?


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, unless you become an exhibitor at CanJam, no.
> 
> Pretty sure I hooked klesk up?




I just checked and yeah you did.


----------



## uzi

Alright headphone nerds -- I got my plane ticket and I'm registered -- I'll see you guys in two weekends.


----------



## shiorisekine

decentlevi said:


> Oh also 2 more brief things for the organizers:
> 
> It seems myself and other members would really value the chance to hear an audio recording of the seminars if we miss them. So would anybody like to record the seminars for... say a podcast or transcript?
> 
> ...




Well in the past, the seminars were recorded and posted online, maybe not the same day but they were recorded and posted. 

I know warren said for sure no,to coming in early. 




decentlevi said:


> Hello, event organizers-
> 
> I want to ask if you can arrange some sort of bag-check, or at least a coat check? I'll be walking around trying gear most of the day but will be coming with a bag of some devices & headphones for comparison, and I'm not sure if I'll need these yet. That would be so helpful if there's a place I can set my bag and coat down instead of lugging these around and setting them back down every few minutes, increasing the chance of breaking / losing them. Much thanks!




This is kinda hard to do and I don't believe they will be doing it. But I can assure you, that you wont need a coat. It will be around 85F that weekend.


----------



## Currawong

You need a Scottevest with the matching hidden cargo pants. Totally serious here -- this is what I use to handle these shows. I have three of their jackets now! 
  
 I recommend getting a microSD card with adaptor, formatted as FAT32 and loaded with your own music, as well as maybe a CD or two of tracks in case that is what exhibitors have. 
  
 I'm bringing some DAPs with me, but I'm not sure whether I'll have time to let people try them, or if one of the exhibiting members can do that for me. I think everything I have will be displayed by the vendors anyway.


----------



## Pazz

warrenpchi said:


> *** MAP & EXHIBITOR UPDATE ***
> 
> Hey everyone, I know you've been wanting us to post up a map and exhibitor directory, so that you can plan.  But there's a good reason why we haven't done that yet.
> 
> ...


 
 That sounds absolutely brilliant, but dreadful at the same time. I can't wait for all the hectic planning and worrying about if I can make it to an exhibitor or not. 
  
 With that said, I probably COULD wait for it. This month is just event after event of awesomeness. For instance, something I have vested interest in is VR, which is the subject of devices such as the HTC Vive, Sony Morpheus, Oculus Rift, and others. And all of those things are going to be shown at VRLA, a VR expo/meetup that happens in LA with one happening this Sunday. These are some really amazing times. My plate can't be any more full.


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> *** MAP & EXHIBITOR UPDATE ***
> 
> Hey everyone, I know you've been wanting us to post up a map and exhibitor directory, so that you can plan.  But there's a good reason why we haven't done that yet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh you tease.


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Currawong is coming from Japan.  I think he's got us all beat.



Don't forget the RHA Team coming from UK.


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> Don't forget the RHA Team coming from UK.


 
 Bob, I think you are secretly in love with someone....


----------



## wahsmoh

warrenpchi said:


> But Santa Ana is further north than Costa Mesa, and thus further away from San Diego.  So we actually moved it closer.


 

 haha You're right, I was thinking of the last one which was somewhere further north in actual LA. I have no excuses I will be there with my Theta DS Pro Progeny I scooped up off of Ebay to demonstrate :]


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> Bob, I think you are secretly in love with someone.... :wink_face:


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


>


 
 I guess I am going to have to fight you and then Mike (HiFiGuy528) is going to fight both of us! he he he....


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> *** MAP & EXHIBITOR UPDATE ***
> 
> Hey everyone, I know you've been wanting us to post up a map and exhibitor directory, so that you can plan.  But there's a good reason why we haven't done that yet.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh no, not another video. My mistake of watching the first one (that's what I get for messing around on youtube) was enough. Learning that the vendors are bringing everything they have pretty much made me think why I have to miss this and the amount of research and such I could get done if I even had just 2 hours there. I would not have to spend months on the internet trying to figure out capacitors, diodes, resistors and the endless acronyms I don't follow and then trying to figure out how to demo anything.
 Now all this talk about it is infectious to a degree.
 If I could just figure out a way to maybe get two hours off or something, so I could catch this show.


----------



## joe

solitary man said:


> Oh no, not another video. My mistake of watching the first one (that's what I get for messing around on youtube) was enough. Learning that the vendors are bringing everything they have pretty much made me think why I have to miss this and the amount of research and such I could get done if I even had just 2 hours there. I would not have to spend months on the internet trying to figure out capacitors, diodes, resistors and the endless acronyms I don't follow and then trying to figure out how to demo anything.
> Now all this talk about it is infectious to a degree.
> If I could just figure out a way to maybe get two hours off or something, so I could catch this show.


 
  
 That Head-Fi flu is going around... You might just have to call in sick.


----------



## drgajet

musicman59 said:


> I guess I am going to have to fight you and then Mike (HiFiGuy528) is going to fight both of us! he he he....




Yea, Mike, what a slut, hehe.

Jim


----------



## 414353

joe said:


> That Head-Fi flu is going around... You might just have to call in sick.


 
  
 Yeah, I don't dare do anything like that if I'm not really sick, but I know what you mean.
 All I can really do is ask to see if I can have a couple of hours off or leave a couple of hours early or something. I may not have the benefit of a map and prep and what have you at that point, but at least I could make a run at it.


----------



## moedawg140

solitary man said:


> Yeah, I don't dare do anything like that if I'm not really sick, but I know what you mean.
> All I can really do is ask to see if I can have a couple of hours off or leave a couple of hours early or something. I may not have the benefit of a map and prep and what have you at that point, but at least I could make a run at it.


 
  
 If you decide/are able to come out for a little while, you can always PM me and I'll guide you as best as I can for what specifically you'll want to audition - only if you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good luck, and hope you are able to make it out, sir.


----------



## vinjeman

Expect a serious discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of the fulla schiit tonight. Look forward to seeing all the vendors. It should be a blast!
  
 jhv


----------



## audiofrk

Badges on my posting profile or badge for entrance ? I need the second


----------



## aamefford

Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh! The bad news - I completely miss planned my vacation. I leave from Oakland on the 29th. The good news- at least I leave for Hawaii …

Have fun all!


----------



## drgajet

currawong said:


> You need a Scottevest with the matching hidden cargo pants. Totally serious here -- this is what I use to handle these shows. I have three of their jackets now!
> 
> I recommend getting a microSD card with adaptor, formatted as FAT32 and loaded with your own music, as well as maybe a CD or two of tracks in case that is what exhibitors have.
> 
> I'm bringing some DAPs with me, but I'm not sure whether I'll have time to let people try them, or if one of the exhibiting members can do that for me. I think everything I have will be displayed by the vendors anyway.




Hey Currawong,

Nice vests, is there one you feel works best? I would like to get one for canjam but can't decide. If there's one you find works better for audio gear that would help me decide. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## 414353

moedawg140 said:


> If you decide/are able to come out for a little while, you can always PM me and I'll guide you as best as I can for what specifically you'll want to audition - only if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, thanks for the offer sir. 
 It's not a matter of deciding anymore, it's a matter of being able to attend or not. The only decision in my hands is if I get granted a couple of hours off or something (won't know until that day), then all I have to do is decided whether or not I can do what I need to do in about 1 hour 40 minutes.
  
 There's only about 5 or so vendors I want to see. The most important thing first is to determine whether my headphones need upgrading or if I just need an amp and ironically, that will be the easiest part.
 If it's the phones, it takes me about 3 to 5 minutes to audition a headphone. However, there is a boatload of them I want to audition if they are all there, so it could be a bit dicey. Amp discussions can take some time as well. 
  
 I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## moedawg140

solitary man said:


> Well, thanks for the offer sir.
> It's not a matter of deciding anymore, it's a matter of being able to attend or not. The only decision in my hands is if I get granted a couple of hours off or something (won't know until that day), then all I have to do is decided whether or not I can do what I need to do in about 1 hour 40 minutes.
> 
> There's only about 5 or so vendors I want to see. The most important thing first is to determine whether my headphones need upgrading or if I just need an amp and ironically, that will be the easiest part.
> ...


 
  
 Will do!  You know where to find me if you need any assistance.


----------



## AxelCloris

drgajet said:


> Hey Currawong,
> 
> Nice vests, is there one you feel works best? I would like to get one for canjam but can't decide. If there's one you find works better for audio gear that would help me decide. Thanks.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 I'm wondering if those will get too hot in the warm, spring Costa Mesa air.
  
 Thurs and Fri are currently showing a high of 90º on the Google.


----------



## joe

Wow.  I think I need to dig out the non-winter clothes...


----------



## drgajet

axelcloris said:


> I'm wondering if those will get too hot in the warm, spring Costa Mesa air.
> 
> Thurs and Fri are currently showing a high of 90º on the Google.




Ok, vest and no shirt, haha.


----------



## joe

drgajet said:


> Ok, vest and no shirt, haha.


----------



## longbowbbs

axelcloris said:


> drgajet said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Currawong,
> ...


 
 I only see 90 on the National Geographic channel....


----------



## warrenpchi

To all my friends in places where it snows... please know that our Springs are like your Summers.  Bring one set of your normal attire to avoid freezing to death when you're leaving or returning home.  Other than that, it's basically "shorts weather" here.


----------



## warrenpchi

aamefford said:


> Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh! The bad news - I completely miss planned my vacation. I leave from Oakland on the 29th. The good news- at least I leave for Hawaii …
> 
> Have fun all!


 
  
 Hey Aaron, do you happen to know what's going on with stoney?


----------



## sonictransducer

We should all wear Hawaiian shirts and then pose for a group photo commemorate the greatest headphone event in North American history.


----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


> Hey Aaron, do you happen to know what's going on with stoney?



No, but switching to PM.


----------



## AxelCloris

sonictransducer said:


> We should all wear Hawaiian shirts and then pose for a group photo commemorate the greatest headphone event in North American history.


 
  
 I don't think I've owned a Hawaiian shirt since the late 90s.


----------



## bearFNF

90!!! Ah man, I'm gonna melt!! Just drove through a blizzard to Fargo, ND to pick up my SR-009's...couple of cars went into the ditch along the way. Was real nasty for a bit there. Made it though, now just need to get home to start burning those suckers in.


----------



## moedawg140

bearfnf said:


> 90!!! Ah man, I'm gonna melt!! Just drove through a blizzard to Fargo, ND to pick up my SR-009's...couple of cars went into the ditch along the way. Was real nasty for a bit there. Made it though, now just need to get home to start burning those suckers in.


 
  
 It shouldn't feel bad at all out here for anyone.  I've been around the area pretty much every week and it feels so heavenly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've been to Fargo, ND during the summer (wrestled at the Fargo Dome for the Junior Olympics back in the day), and it was one of the most hot and humid places I've been to in my life.  The people were very friendly, though.


----------



## drgajet

joe said:


>




Hey Joe,

Hah, not quite me.


----------



## drgajet

warrenpchi said:


> To all my friends in places where it snows... please know that our Springs are like your Summers.  Bring one set of your normal attire to avoid freezing to death when you're leaving or returning home.  Other than that, it's basically "shorts weather" here.




Alright, I think I have short with lots of pockets, no vest then.

Jim


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> 90!!! Ah man, I'm gonna melt!! Just drove through a blizzard to Fargo, ND to pick up my SR-009's...couple of cars went into the ditch along the way. Was real nasty for a bit there. Made it though, now just need to get home to start burning those suckers in.


 
  
 What amplifier are you using Bob?


----------



## bearFNF

Right now it will be a Woo Wee and a Toppings T32. I have a BHSE on order.


----------



## Kamakahah

sonictransducer said:


> We should all wear Hawaiian shirts and then pose for a group photo commemorate the greatest headphone event in North American history.



That would be amazing. 



axelcloris said:


> I don't think I've owned a Hawaiian shirt since the late 90s.




No worries, Tyll has us all covered. I'm sure his closet has enough for everyone.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> I have a BHSE on order.


 
  
 From last Spring's SoCal meet if I recall correctly...


----------



## AxelCloris

kamakahah said:


> No worries, Tyll has us all covered. I'm sure his closet has enough for everyone.


 
  
 If we're gonna do it I can easily swing by a thrift store and find one in the next few days before I head out to Cali.


----------



## Mr Rick

axelcloris said:


> If we're gonna do it I can easily swing by a thrift store and find one in the next few days before I head out to Cali.


 
  
 Well I'm going to do it.


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> From last Spring's SoCal meet if I recall correctly...



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## immtbiker

30° and 4" of snow today on Long Island (first day of spring). Helluva winter this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SoCal is calling my name!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

Whew...made it home.  no more cars in the ditch... SR-009's running just fine!!!


----------



## dallan

I donno, I'd bring a pair of long pants and sweatshirt just in case for evenings/nights and early morning. It's been 58 to 62 at those times and some times fog.


----------



## warrenpchi

immtbiker said:


> 30° and 4" of snow today on Long Island (first day of spring). Helluva winter this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Be good to finally meet you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dallan said:


> I donno, I'd bring a pair of long pants and sweatshirt just in case for evenings/nights and early morning. It's been 58 to 62 at those times and some times fog.


 
  
 Only us beach city and south bay peeps get fog though... we'll be in Costa Mesa.


----------



## warrenpchi

immtbiker said:


> 30° and 4" of snow today on Long Island (first day of spring). Helluva winter this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, that reminds me, try to leave early if you can?  A few of my friends and I have been cursed with cancelled flights this winter due to weather.


----------



## warrenpchi

Good morning everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are now 171 hours and 8 minutes away.


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> Right now it will be a Woo Wee and a Toppings T32. I have a BHSE on order.


 
 I am bringing mine to try the Woo GES and WES. With the HE1000 being released this year I don't know if I want to go all the way to a top tier amp. If I do then I will log of the RSA A-10.


----------



## bearFNF

musicman59 said:


> I am bringing mine to try the Woo GES and WES. With the HE1000 being released this year I don't know if I want to go all the way to a top tier amp. If I do then I will log of the RSA A-10.


 
 I would like to get a listen to the WOO WES with the upgraded tubes as the stock ones left me not liking it as much as the other amps.

 The A-10 is nice, but to my ears, the couple of times I have been able to compare I have preferred the BHSE.
  
 The Cavalli LL2 SS and T I heard last year at RMAF were also very nice. I am tempted to pick up the SS version.


----------



## musicman59

bearfnf said:


> I would like to get a listen to the WOO WES with the upgraded tubes as the stock ones left me not liking it as much as the other amps.
> 
> The A-10 is nice, but to my ears, the couple of times I have been able to compare I have preferred the BHSE.
> 
> The Cavalli LL2 SS and T I heard last year at RMAF were also very nice. I am tempted to pick up the SS version.


 
 The A-10 I have listened several times has upgraded tubes and to me it sounds great might be the Mullard CV4004 in it. I have the chance to compare it to the LL Hybrid side by side and even that LL Hybrid was very nice the A-10 with those tubes sounded better. Have listened to the BHSE couple of times maybe the tubes were not the right ones but it left me wanting more body and bass.
 Let's get together next week and talk about them.


----------



## sfoclt

I guess I should probably get tickets now.


----------



## warrenpchi

****IMPORTANT***  When are you arriving?*
  
 Seems like a ton of us are getting in early in the week, so we should start coordinating and getting our social on!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact, some of you are getting in as early as Monday (you know who you are).
  
 We can hang out, enjoy each others' company, have ad hoc mini meets (I have a JH Layla, Audeze EL-8 Open Back, A&K AKT5p, Cozoy Astrapi, and some secret prototypes with me), or just enjoy a world without slush, ice and downed power lines.  Well, everyone except you solitary, we know that ain't yo thang.
  
 Given that we're coming from all over the world, and not all staying at the same hotel, this may be a challenge... but I know we can do it.  If you're up for hanging out ahead of time, please PM me with the date/time you expect to be all checked-in and available for exploring SoCal.  Be sure to leave a number as I'll be running around all next week, and phone/txt is the best way to reach me, and for me to reach you in return.
  
_*Note:  I may not be around for all of the fun as I'll have some CanJam-related prep work, but I can at least help organize everything!_
  
****LIMITED SPOTS AVAILABLE***  Ultimate Ears Factory Tour*
  
 Ultimate Ears has graciously offered to open their doors to a select group of us for an exclusive behind-the-scenes look at their mothership!  I've done this tour multiple times, and I can assure you that it is both enlightening and fun.
  
 The tour is scheduled for Friday, March 27th at 2:00p over at UE's headquarters in Irvine.  There are 20 spots available, of which about 7 have already been filled.  If you want in, please let me know a.s.a.p.  We'll be meeting at the Westin between 1:15p - 1:30p, and departing from there via carpool to reach UE by 2:00p.
  
****SUNDAY MORNING BREAKFAST***  R.S.V.P. for Reservations*
  
 Ahh, breakfast... the meal of champion show goers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All are welcome, attendees and exhibitors alike!  The hotel's restaurant opens at 8:00a so we'll have to make it a relatively quick breakfast (at least I will) to hit the show floor by 9:00.  Please R.S.V.P. here in the thread no later than 11:59p on Wednesday, the 25th.  I'll make the reservation first thing Thursday morning for Sunday Brunch @ 8:00a.
  
  ​  ​


----------



## immtbiker

warrenpchi said:


> Be good to finally meet you.


 
  
  
 Y tu también! 
  
 No, I don't speak real Spanish…but I do listen to Latin Jazz


----------



## 414353

warrenpchi said:


> ****IMPORTANT***  When are you arriving?*
> 
> Seems like a ton of us are getting in early in the week, so we should start coordinating and getting our social on!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well Warrenpchi, as of the moment I am not able to attend anyway, so it's moot. (Besides, I have nothing to contribute even just to discussion so anybody interested in dead wood? Me thinks not).
  
 I love factory tours and have never been to a live one. (I watch factory tour videos). I've always wanted to tour a few specific factories. Anyone interested in that sort of thing will have a blast!
  
 I'm not holding my breath, but I'm just hoping I will be granted maybe even two hours off work to attend for an hour or so at least by the time I get there. I really don't know if it will happen though so I have sort of resolved that I will be waiting until next year(if there will be a next year).


----------



## blur510

Decided to go, I want to check out some audeze/hifi-man/oppo goodness.. we are allowed to bring our daps right? I have never been to any headphone event..


----------



## warrenpchi

blur510 said:


> Decided to go, I want to check out some audeze/hifi-man/oppo goodness.. we are allowed to bring our daps right? I have never been to any headphone event..


 
  
 Yes, by all means, bring your gear and your music!  That way, you can audition whatever it is you are missing or want to upgrade.


----------



## third_eye

High Resolution Technologies (HRT) added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Mython

> Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think you're getting mixed-up with something else, Jude


----------



## Bill-P

blur510 said:


> Decided to go, I want to check out some audeze/hifi-man/oppo goodness.. we are allowed to bring our daps right? I have never been to any headphone event..


 

 You should bring anything you can... provided it's wearable or pocketable in some way.
  
 That way, you can check people's gears (DAC, amps) out, and you may also be able to get a feel for others' headphones in comparison to yours.


----------



## shiorisekine

I better be part of the 7 on that tour.


----------



## AxelCloris

Will they be allowing photography on the tour?


----------



## warrenpchi

axelcloris said:


> Will they be allowing photography on the tour?


 
  
 There are a few and very specific things that you cannot photograph, but for the most part, yes.


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> I better be part of the 7 on that tour.


 
  
 Lol, nope... you're not going.  We'll be working at the hotel.


----------



## drgajet

I'm in for the tour, thanks Warren for arranging that.

Jim


----------



## warrenpchi

solitary man said:


> Well Warrenpchi, as of the moment I am not able to attend anyway, so it's moot. (Besides, I have nothing to contribute even just to discussion so anybody interested in dead wood? Me thinks not).
> 
> I love factory tours and have never been to a live one. (I watch factory tour videos). I've always wanted to tour a few specific factories. Anyone interested in that sort of thing will have a blast!
> 
> I'm not holding my breath, but I'm just hoping I will be granted maybe even two hours off work to attend for an hour or so at least by the time I get there. I really don't know if it will happen though so I have sort of resolved that I will be waiting until next year(if there will be a next year).


 
  
 Well, do let me know if things change?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






axelcloris said:


> Will they be allowing photography on the tour?


 
  
 Wait, so is that a yes for the UE tour?
  


drgajet said:


> I'm in for the tour, thanks Warren for arranging that.


 
  
 Yup, you're welcome!


----------



## Netforce

Hey warren, I'll be down for the UE tour


----------



## dusk

I'll be there.


----------



## shiorisekine

So looks like i will be getting to have all thw fun on friday while you guys go to the UE tour.


----------



## drgajet

Yep Andre, you get to put up all the signs by yourself while we go touring, haha.

Jim


----------



## drgajet

axelcloris said:


> Will they be allowing photography on the tour?




Your planning on stealing their tech. Aren't you, haha. Glad your going too.

Jim


----------



## shiorisekine

drgajet said:


> Yep Andre, you get to put up all the signs by yourself while we go touring, haha.
> 
> Jim




I am taking them home so I think its my duty.


----------



## No_One411

I'll be arriving around 2 PM on Friday, so I'll be too late for the tour.


----------



## warrenpchi

netforce said:


> Hey warren, I'll be down for the UE tour


 
  
 Gotcha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dusk said:


> I'll be there.


 
  
 Did you mean the show, or the UE tour?
  


no_one411 said:


> I'll be arriving around 2 PM on Friday, so I'll be too late for the tour.


 
  
 By mere minutes???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're going, just arrive straight at UE instead of the hotel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
@mscott58, lemme know if your plans change and you can make it to the UE tour!


----------



## CEE TEE

I will be flying to Colorado for work this weekend.


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> I will be flying to Colorado for work this weekend.


 
  
 ****.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Okay folks, remember that we need to post tons of impressions and pics... FOR CEE TEE!


----------



## AxelCloris

drgajet said:


> Your planning on stealing their tech. Aren't you, haha. Glad your going too.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 I prefer to think of it as taking inspiration.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## moses1258

warrenpchi said:


>




 How about "I Love LA" by Randy Newman?


----------



## moses1258

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b5LzCOc98E


----------



## Mython

I can't _believe_ you missed this one:


----------



## warrenpchi

moses1258 said:


> How about "I Love LA" by Randy Newman?


 
  
 I already posted that in a previous post last week, so I didn't want to repeat it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


moses1258 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b5LzCOc98E


 
  
 There ya go!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mython said:


> I can't _believe_ you missed this one:


 
  
 I was just getting the ball rolling... it's up to y'all to post the good stuff!


----------



## bearFNF

Here are two I like...heh.


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> ****IMPORTANT***  When are you arriving?*
> 
> Seems like a ton of us are getting in early in the week, so we should start coordinating and getting our social on!
> 
> ...




  
 Warren, please count me in for Sunday Brunch and most likely Wotts too.


----------



## moses1258

Sorry *warrenpchi* ...had not seen the previous post.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hmm, I suppose I should RSVP for brunch as well. 8AM in Cali is 11AM for my internal clock so I'll definitely be awake by then.


----------



## aamefford

cee tee said:


> I will be flying to Colorado for work this weekend.




Bummer. I'm missing as well, but at least for a bit better reason and destination.



warrenpchi said:


> ****.
> 
> Okay folks, remember that we need to post tons of impressions and pics... FOR CEE TEE!  :tongue_smile:



And Me!


----------



## DecentLevi

Are nudists allowed to attend? This way we don't have to bring the Hawaiian shirt, and less chance of soiling the headphones on dirty clothes. Then we can be a big group of nudist-audiophiles!
  
 Well, I actually am a nudist and an audiophile, but I usually wear clothes to formal events... so no 'worries' LOLz.
  
 Just a bit of early morning humor for ya all!


----------



## DecentLevi

Does anybody know if there will be any headphones from the top-tier Fostex product line, or any electrostatic's such as Stax Lambda SR-(XXX) series; either in the member showcases or the exhibitors? If any member will be bringing some then please send me a PM so that  maybe we can audition them off to the side (I have some cool headphones you can try too). Thanks! - Levi


----------



## OJNeg

Still space for the UE tour?


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> Are nudists allowed to attend? This way we don't have to bring the Hawaiian shirt, and less chance of soiling the headphones on dirty clothes. Then we can be a big group of nudist-audiophiles!
> 
> Well, I actually am a nudist and an audiophile, but I usually wear clothes to formal events... so no 'worries' LOLz.
> 
> Just a bit of early morning humor for ya all!




If CanJam was being held at Black's Beach In La Jolla, sure! Not sure the authorities would allow that at the Westin though (I know it's a joke). :bigsmile_face:


----------



## mscott58

I'll be there for Sunday breakfast. Sign me up! Cheers


----------



## bearFNF

decentlevi said:


> Does anybody know if there will be any headphones from the top-tier Fostex product line, or any electrostatic's such as Stax Lambda SR-(XXX) series; either in the member showcases or the exhibitors? If any member will be bringing some then please send me a PM so that  maybe we can audition them off to the side (I have some cool headphones you can try too). Thanks! - Levi


 

 Headamp and Cavalli should have 007 and 009's, Woo might also.
  
 I'm sure there will be Fostex floating around at some of the booths. Moon audio had Kingsound and a huge selection of headphones at CanJam so if they do the same for this you should be able to find what you are looking for there, too.


----------



## DecentLevi

Sounds great but I was meaning to also try the cheaper STAX Lambda SR-207, 307, 407 & 507 if possible. Thanks


----------



## bearFNF

decentlevi said:


> Sounds great but I was meaning to also try the cheaper STAX Lambda SR-207, 307, 407 & 507 if possible. Thanks


 
 Might a little tougher to find those, but you never know...


----------



## drgajet

Hey, I'll be there for for breakfast, every morning.

Jim


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Hey, I'll be there for for breakfast, every morning.
> 
> Jim




Will see you there Jim!

Warren - Will you send out details on the bfast time, location, etc? 

Take care - Michael


----------



## No_One411

warrenpchi said:


> By mere minutes???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm flying in on Friday since I had Southwest points. 
  
 Arrival time is around 1:30 PM, so I'll be rushing my ass over. Definitely don't want to miss the tour if possible.
  
 I'm also down for Sunday breakfast if there are still spaces.


----------



## anetode

+1 for UE pls


----------



## PilotNorman

Schiit new DAC seems cool!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all, I have a SUPER HELPFUL link so that we can find audiophile quality songs that were mastered well to bring with us for product testing at CanJam. Here is one great thread here on Head-Fi:

"The Best audiophile tracks to test equipment"
http://www.head-fi.org/t/108584/the-best-audiophile-tracks-to-test-equipment

Also try searching on these forums for things like mastering engineer, well mastered, etc. for a few other good threads. After all, THE *TRUE POTENTIAL OF ANY AUDIO SYSTEM CANNOT BE REALISED UNLESS THE SOURCE AUDIO WAS MASTERED WELL!!*


----------



## 414353

decentlevi said:


> Hello all, I have a SUPER HELPFUL link so that we can find audiophile quality songs that were mastered well to bring with us for product testing at CanJam. Here is one great thread here on Head-Fi:
> 
> "The Best audiophile tracks to test equipment"
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/108584/the-best-audiophile-tracks-to-test-equipment
> ...


 
 It's also beneficial for one to bring music one is very familiar with (well recorded as well, of course). I found this most valuable when I was researching and audition for speakers. Headphones are speakers that go on your head.


----------



## shiorisekine

decentlevi said:


> Sounds great but I was meaning to also try the cheaper STAX Lambda SR-207, 307, 407 & 507 if possible. Thanks





Be sure to check the members showcase someone might bring one.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> Here are two I like...heh.


 




  


musicman59 said:


> Warren, please count me in for Sunday Brunch and most likely Wotts too.


 
  
 Gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moses1258 said:


> Sorry *warrenpchi* ...had not seen the previous post.


 
  
 Nah, no worries.  I had thought about posting it again, but I thought I might be overdoing it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


axelcloris said:


> Hmm, I suppose I should RSVP for brunch as well. 8AM in Cali is 11AM for my internal clock so I'll definitely be awake by then.


 
  
 Gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ojneg said:


> Still space for the UE tour?
> 
> Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> +1 for UE pls


 
  
 The spaces filled up MUCH faster than I anticipated, but I've got you both down (as well as your +1 OJ) in the waiting list.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mscott58 said:


> I'll be there for Sunday breakfast. Sign me up! Cheers


 
  
 Gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


drgajet said:


> Hey, I'll be there for for breakfast, every morning.
> 
> Jim


 
  
 Gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mscott58 said:


> Warren - Will you send out details on the bfast time, location, etc?
> 
> Take care - Michael


 
  
 Yup, of course!  It will be in the Westin's restaurant, so we won't have to go far.  I'll post details as soon as the reservation is made.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
  


no_one411 said:


> I'm also down for Sunday breakfast if there are still spaces.


 
  
 Gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shiorisekine said:


> decentlevi said:
> 
> 
> > bearfnf said:
> ...


 
  
 Levi, the show guide should answer all of your questions about the STAX and Fostex gear.  As there are a number of secret things in the show guide, we won't be publishing it until Jude's second video comes out, as he'll be covering those exclusive new product launches in the video.


----------



## anetode

warrenpchi said:


> The spaces filled up MUCH faster than I anticipated, but I've got you both down (as well as your +1 OJ) in the waiting list.


 
  
 Ugh, fine, if you're going to screw me on this, I might as well at least sign up for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  




  
  
 Looking forward to the megameet. I can bring along some rare-ish lambdas if there's a table open to hosting them, though So-Cal usually has a good selection regardless.


----------



## immtbiker

When is Jude's Video Part 2 expected?
  
 Also, was the Member's Showcase link ever created? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## DecentLevi

I heard they are both expected sometime Monday


----------



## bcschmerker4

Have fun!  I'll be awaiting the Impressions Thread to start 29 - 31 March, being unable to attend myself due to hard schedule conflict.


----------



## JACONE

Just got my ticket! looking forward to checking this out! 
  
 Who is leaving their wallet at home??
  
 LoL!


----------



## David Aldrich

I think I'll be stuffing my money clip incase anyone suggests that I do something stupid. Always have to be prepared.


----------



## CrocCap

im bringing my th-900s, and i have a member table


----------



## Currawong

I feel sorry for the people with schedule conflicts. I scheduled this in many months ago so I could tell people "Sorry, I'm booked up already."


----------



## warrenpchi

anetode said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > The spaces filled up MUCH faster than I anticipated, but I've got you both down (as well as your +1 OJ) in the waiting list.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, if I had the kind of power over time and space that I rightfully deserve, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## musicman59

david aldrich said:


> I think I'll be stuffing my money clip incase anyone suggests that I do something stupid. Always have to be prepared.


 
 Yes you better do that... last time I was in an audio event (last year's Axpona) I end up cooming home with an AK240!


----------



## wotts

Quote:


musicman59 said:


> Yes you better do that... last time I was in an audio event (last year's Axpona) I end up cooming home with an AK240!


 
  
 I almost did too! I can't wait to see what tempts me this year.


----------



## warrenpchi

wotts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> musicman59 said:
> ...


 
  
 Oh, I imagine that Jude's second video will give you plenty of ideas.


----------



## third_eye

We are only 5 days away!! If you have not already done so, please head over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page* to register!!


----------



## mrspeakers

Count me in for breakfast! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> We are only 5 days away!! If you have not already done so, please head over to the *CanJam Eventbrite registration page*[COLOR=222222] to register!![/COLOR]




The fun starts today though.


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> The fun starts today though.


 

 Yes it does!! This is CanJam week!!


----------



## RHA Team

warrenpchi said:


> ****SUNDAY MORNING BREAKFAST***  R.S.V.P. for Reservations*
> 
> Ahh, breakfast... the meal of champion show goers!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I go away for a couple of days and nearly miss getting our names down for this? Warren, could you add two from RHA to your reservations please!
  
 Unfortunately we will be getting in *late *on Friday, and while I'm sure some of you might still be up, it might be best to crash before set up on Saturday morning. See you at the show!


----------



## shiorisekine

rha team said:


> I go away for a couple of days and nearly miss getting our names down for this? Warren, could you add two from RHA to your reservations please!
> 
> Unfortunately we will be getting in *late* on Friday, and while I'm sure some of you might still be up, it might be best to crash before set up on Saturday morning. See you at the show!




I thought we just knew you would be there anyways haha.  cant wait to see you guys again.


----------



## third_eye

rha team said:


> Unfortunately we will be getting in *late *on Friday, and while I'm sure some of you might still be up, it might be best to crash before set up on Saturday morning. See you at the show!


 
  
 Yep, we will up late on Friday....that's for sure! Come and say hi!


----------



## RHA Team

third_eye said:


> Yep, we will up late on Friday....that's for sure! Come and say hi!


 
  
 We'll see how it goes, if we're not too wiped out by travel we'll give you guys a shout.


----------



## Joeybgood

Fog or smog?? lol


----------



## moedawg140

In the Costa Mesa/CanJam area, neither.  More like "sun and good times!"


----------



## third_eye

Ok, I just had to do it. Post number 1000!!


----------



## Insidious Meme

joeybgood said:


> Fog or smog?? lol :etysmile:




The 1970s wants its joke back.


----------



## Joeybgood

lol.. wish it WERE more of a joke.. I lived in the Bay area and it's def still not real good in Cali. Always burns off my noon though.


----------



## Odin412

Just bought my tickets. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Tsujigiri

We can buy tickets at the door on Sunday, right?
  
 Also, does anyone know if the vendors will have the Shure SE846 or iBasso DX90 to try out?


----------



## third_eye

tsujigiri said:


> We can buy tickets at the door on Sunday, right?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the vendors will have the Shure SE846 or iBasso DX90 to try out?


 
  
 Yes, please bring cash if purchasing at the door. You can also purchase via credit card online right up until the start of the show on Saturday, March 28.


----------



## Tsujigiri

third_eye said:


> Yes, please bring cash if purchasing at the door. You can also purchase via credit card online right up until the start of the show on Saturday, March 28.


 
  
 Thanks, just asking because I may be bringing a couple of non-audiophiles. Well, one of them is dragging me to a wedding the day before, so she'd at least better come. Can we come in and out of the event, or is it just one entry?


----------



## David Aldrich

If there's still room for the breakfast count me in.


----------



## third_eye

*T-Shirt Update*
 For those that pre-ordered CanJam T-Shirts please bring cash to pick up your shirt at Registration. 


tsujigiri said:


> Thanks, just asking because I may be bringing a couple of non-audiophiles. Well, one of them is dragging me to a wedding the day before, so she'd at least better come. Can we come in and out of the event, or is it just one entry?


 
  
 Of course! Everyone coming in will get a badge which can be used for entry/exit for the day (or for 2 days if purchasing a multi-day ticket).
  
 You do bring up an excellent point. If there was ever an audio event to bring your non-audiophile friends to.........this is it!!


----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, if I had the kind of power over time and space that I rightfully deserve, it wouldn't be an issue.


 

 Oh dear God!  The horror!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Any idea how many tickets have already been sold? I'm thinking of coming, victim worring this migh just be a zoo. Too many people there and there will be no time to sit and listen to stuff.


----------



## shiorisekine

allanmarcus said:


> Any idea how many tickets have already been sold? I'm thinking of coming, victim worring this migh just be a zoo. Too many people there and there will be no time to sit and listen to stuff.




You won't have to worry about that. I've sat at the Noble booth for hours before at big shows like this.


----------



## mscott58

shiorisekine said:


> You won't have to worry about that. I've sat at the Noble booth for hours before at big shows like this.




Been there and done that!


----------



## David Aldrich

I usually give the CIEM booths about 20 minutes before I realize it's much to big a decision to make at a show and never buy them anyways.


----------



## bangkokkid

shiorisekine said:


> You won't have to worry about that. I've sat at the Noble booth for hours before at big shows like this.


 
  


mscott58 said:


> Been there and done that!


 
  
 Come take a seat and put your feet up, we don't mind!


----------



## bearFNF

Delta tells me 1 day 'til check-in, it's actually 36 hours, heh, it's rounding down...


----------



## shiorisekine

bearfnf said:


> Delta tells me 1 day 'til check-in, it's actually 36 hours, heh, it's rounding down...




Hurry up you're missing out. Me and Warren and Frank I and John are all already getting CanJam weekend going.


----------



## AxelCloris

bangkokkid said:


> Come take a seat and put your feet up, we don't mind!


 
  
 And rest my shoes that close to the gorgeous pieces on display? No way, I'll keep my feet on the ground.


----------



## bangkokkid

axelcloris said:


> And rest my shoes that close to the gorgeous pieces on display? No way, I'll keep my feet on the ground.




If you don't want to make use of our dedicated footrests, that's on you.


----------



## Allanmarcus

shiorisekine said:


> You won't have to worry about that. I've sat at the Noble booth for hours before at big shows like this.




I gotta ask, which dedicated headphone show have you attended? I thought this was the first stand alone can jam. I was at RMAF 2014 and when the canjam area got too crowded, I just went upstairs and listed to the big stuff (stax and mcintosh and all this really big headphones that you have to put on the ground cus they are in huge boxes were up there)


----------



## shiorisekine

allanmarcus said:


> I gotta ask, which dedicated headphone show have you attended? I thought this was the first stand alone can jam. I was at RMAF 2014 and when the canjam area got too crowded, I just went upstairs and listed to the big stuff (stax and mcintosh and all this really big headphones that you have to put on the ground cus they are in huge boxes were up there)




The meet at the westin last year there was about 320 people, with 25 vendors and there was never a long line to hear something. I did go at RMAF, in October and I never saw people waiting to hear things.


----------



## shiorisekine

bangkokkid said:


> If you don't want to make use of our dedicated footrests, that's on you.




Haha, I can't wait to see you again Brannan. I don't know if I'll be able to sit and put my feet up.


----------



## Allanmarcus

shiorisekine said:


> The meet at the westin last year there was about 320 people, with 25 vendors and there was never a long line to hear something. I did go at RMAF, in October and I never saw people waiting to hear things.


 

 Ummm, last year's meet was a meet-up, with a lot of vendors. This is a full on Can Jam. potentially different beast. I may still come. Long drive for me (13 hours), but if my buddy will come with, we will attend. We have friends and relatives in OC, so lodging will be free.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello I would like to humbly request if anybody could *please give me a ride from *the Greyhound station downtown to my hotel in Costa Mesa?
  
 I'm set to arrive at the bus station at 4:00 this Friday afternoon on *E. 7th St. downtown L.A. and would need a ride to the Vegabond Inn Costa Mesa.* The drive should only take less than 45 min. and the hotel is only about 2 miles away from CanJam, and this would really do me a MAJOR favor to save me from about an ad'll 3-hr. bus-ride in 'uncharted waters' after an already very long trip. I would be very thankful! Please respond anybody!
  
 PS- I don't know why I didn't mention earlier but this and other hotels within only a few miles of the Westin can be found on websites like Kayak for only about $80/night.


----------



## Greystaff

I would love to go to the breakfast. Count me in.


----------



## joe

@DecentLevi - You may want to also consider looking into options like Uber or Lyft if no one is able to volunteer. It may be cheaper for you.


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> @DecentLevi - You may want to also consider looking into options like Uber or Lyft if no one is able to volunteer. It may be cheaper for you.


 
  
 First Uber ride is free up to $30 or $40, I forget what the price cutoff is.


----------



## UNOE

If anyone wants to buy some AKG 7XX barely used.  Let me know I live in the area and will be at CanJam.


----------



## mscott58

I also have a new-in-box pair of HE-560's up for grabs. No charge for shipping since we'll be there live! PM me if interested. Cheers


----------



## AxelCloris

Well if we're talking about available gear I can bring my currently listed Alpha Dogs out to Cali but only if someone's interested. I will be bringing the GO 100 and iFi iPurifier regardless since they're small and easy to fit in the luggage.


----------



## bangkokkid

shiorisekine said:


> Haha, I can't wait to see you again Brannan. I don't know if I'll be able to sit and put my feet up.


 
  
 Excited to see you too! Please bring your 5C as I would love to have them on display at some point.


----------



## shiorisekine

bangkokkid said:


> Excited to see you too! Please bring your 5C as I would love to have them on display at some point.




If you want I can drop them off on Saturday morning as I might be to busy to listen to them a whole lot this weekend.


----------



## bangkokkid

shiorisekine said:


> If you want I can drop them off on Saturday morning as I might be to busy to listen to them a whole lot this weekend.


 
  
 Perfect!


----------



## DecentLevi

I also have a *rare Denon AH-D750 *(including optional mod) in mint condition. I have listed it in the sell forums here for a while but with no bites, so if anyone is interested contact me directly this week please so I can go ahead and bring it. I can negotiate pretty low.

About the *ride request from downtown L.A. to Coasta Mesa this Friday at 4pm*. The Uber thing is too expensive for me and the buses will really kick my day in the pants so if anybody is already going that way at that time, then please let me know so we can ride share.

Also I am surprised that I'm the first to bring this up, but - aahhem... I think the leaders are *about due on that 2nd video followed by the event map* :bigsmile_face:


----------



## shiorisekine

decentlevi said:


> I also have a *rare Denon AH-D750 *(including optional mod) in mint condition. I have listed it in the sell forums here for a while but with no bites, so if anyone is interested contact me directly this week please so I can go ahead and bring it. I can negotiate pretty low.
> 
> About the *ride request from downtown L.A. to Coasta Mesa this Friday at 4pm*. The Uber thing is too expensive for me and the buses will really kick my day in the pants so if anybody is already going that way at that time, then please let me know so we can ride share.
> 
> Also I am surprised that I'm the first to bring this up, but - aahhem... I think the leaders are *about due on that 2nd video followed by the event map* :bigsmile_face:




The days not over yet. 

plus they were busy today so let's give them til tomorrow morning


----------



## joe

Still cranking it out!  It's worth the wait, I swear.


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> Still cranking it out!  It's worth the wait, I swear.


 
  
 Quick, make many edits happen and post it for us to salivate!


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> Quick, make many edits happen and post it for us to salivate!







joe said:


> Still cranking it out!  It's worth the wait, I swear.




Yeah because I refuse to sleep til its up.


----------



## AxelCloris

shiorisekine said:


> Yeah because I refuse to sleep til its up.


 
  
 I'm waiting for it, but I'm also up until midnight PDT for the Vero Indiegogo campaign. The CanJam video will give me something to enjoy while I wait.


----------



## shiorisekine

axelcloris said:


> I'm waiting for it, but I'm also up until midnight PDT for the Vero Indiegogo campaign. The CanJam video will give me something to enjoy while I wait.




I've been up since 12 PST yesterday. So I am slowly running out of steam. But on my way home after day one of CanJam week, so if its up by the time I get home I will watch it.


----------



## dallan

decentlevi said:


> at *4:00 this Friday afternoon* on *E. 7th St. downtown L.A. and would need a ride to the Vegabond Inn Costa Mesa.* The *drive should only take less than 45 min.*


 
  
 For some reason I find this a bit humorous…….


----------



## shiorisekine

dallan said:


> For some reason I find this a bit humorous…….




Is it the fact that LA has the worst traffic at that time on Friday?


----------



## dallan

Could be, now 4am the 45 minutes would be a reasonable quote. I don't go south from downtown very often though. When i was growing up, we didn't really have traffic in the area of L.A. that i lived but now I am in it often and have learned to bear it. Guess I'm more patient. Still, I was thinking that even a Saturday morning to go to Costa Mesa, I want to start kind of early to beat traffic on the day of.


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> at *4:00 this Friday afternoon* on *E. 7th St. downtown L.A. and would need a ride to the Vegabond Inn Costa Mesa.* The *drive should only take less than 45 min.*



  
 Quote:


dallan said:


> For some reason I find this a bit humorous…….


 
  
 From the Greyhound Station in L.A. to the Vegabond Inn Costa Mesa during rush hours will take over an hour (and that's being really conservative).  Using FastTrak will shave off a few minutes.  If I wasn't going to the UE tour in Irvine that starts at 2 p.m. on Friday, I could travel to pick you up.  Hopefully someone will be able to pick you up.


----------



## moedawg140

shiorisekine said:


> Is it the fact that LA has the worst traffic at that time on Friday?


 
  
 4 til about 7:30-8, and then near the downtown L.A. area again from 10-12 a.m., then if they are doing construction on a freeway, possibly around 2 a.m. as well.
  
 I stay as far away as I can from the downtown L.A. area anytime after 2 p.m on, if I can help it.  Anywhere in L.A. isn't too bad to get to though if you know and utilize the side streets - the less-beaten paths.


----------



## jude

@joe and I have been working on Part 2 of 2 of the 2015 CanJam SoCal Preview (video) since morning, and it's going to have to wait until tomorrow (Tuesday). Sorry, guys. We're still at the office, editing photos (and taking photos), and editing the video.
  
 Our shooting schedule ran a bit closer to CanJam than we would have liked, but some of the gear we wanted to cover arrived a bit late.
  
 We're getting more efficient at this, but we're still no pros--we learned to make videos by watching YouTube videos about how to make videos. (That's also how we learned to take and edit photos.)
  
 I think the video is around 46 minutes long, and Joe just reminded me that we forgot to shoot the very last segment (the come-to-CanJam-and-thank-you-for-watching-and-goodbye part). So that's what we're going to now...at nearly 2:30 in the morning.
  
 As always, we've been having great fun with it; but, despite the sushi and pizza deliveries today, we're now running on vapors.
  
 Look for the video in this thread tomorrow (Tuesday). Again, sorry, guys (and sorry to the exhibitors covered in this one) that we're running behind.


----------



## sonictransducer

No worries! We appreciate the great work you guys have been doing. Part 1 was amazing and I'm sure part 2 will be worth the wait.


----------



## n3rdling

Go to bed Jude


----------



## DecentLevi

It feels great to be part of such a progressive community that also has leaders who are passionate about what they do. Good things come to those who wait / save the best for last (whichever is best)!


----------



## AxelCloris

For those who are checking out MIT's Vero cable at the show the campaign is officially live on Indiegogo with some special pricing for early backers. Details are available in the Vero thread.


----------



## joe

[VIDEO]http://youtube.com/watch?v=K4pqqzFWedc[/VIDEO]


----------



## Pazz

third_eye said:


> Please make sure to post this request again 1-2 weeks before the event in case you have not gotten a ride figured out by then.


 
 And I guess now would be the time. I've PM'd two people already who seemed like they might be able to give me a ride, but I haven't yet gotten the OK from them. So now I'm seeing if anyone else is willing to give a UCLA student a ride to CanJam just in case they don't turn up.


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> About the *ride request from downtown L.A. to Coasta Mesa this Friday at 4pm*. The Uber thing is too expensive for me and the buses will really kick my day in the pants so if anybody is already going that way at that time, then please let me know so we can ride share.


 
  
 If it were me, I would call Greyhound customer service and get my boarding pass changed to have Santa Ana as the destination, instead of Los Angeles.  That will get you much closer.  From Santa Ana, I don't imagine it would be very difficult to find an OCTA bus that gets you the rest of the way there?


----------



## moedawg140

bangkokkid said:


> Perfect!


 
  
 It will be nice to see you again, Brannan.  Will Dr. John Moulton make an appearance (at this year's SoCal CanJam)?


----------



## bangkokkid

moedawg140 said:


> It will be nice to see you again, Brannan.  Will Dr. John Moulton make an appearance (at this year's SoCal CanJam)?




It will be nice to see you too.

John will not be attending this year's CANJAM as he is too busy building IEMs, so you will have to put up with me!


----------



## mscott58

bangkokkid said:


> It will be nice to see you too.
> 
> John will not be attending this year's CANJAM as he is too busy building IEMs, so you will have to put up with me!


 
 Aw crud. We have to put up with Brannan?


----------



## drgajet

Come on now, be nice to Brannan. He has to talk my wife into her own set of Ciem's. Good luck with that, haha.

JIm


----------



## mrspeakers

bangkokkid said:


> It will be nice to see you too.
> 
> John will not be attending this year's CANJAM as he is too busy building IEMs, so you will have to put up with me!


 

 Ugh. Not again!


----------



## bangkokkid

drgajet said:


> Come on now, be nice to Brannan. He has to talk my wife into her own set of Ciem's. Good luck with that, haha.
> 
> JIm




I'll do my best!




mrspeakers said:


> Ugh. Not again!




I know, I know, it's tough.


----------



## dac0964

I missed the deadline to order the t-shirt.  Can I still place an order?
  
 dac0964|M|1


----------



## shiorisekine

dac0964 said:


> I missed the deadline to order the t-shirt.  Can I still place an order?
> 
> dac0964|M|1



I can write it down and see if we have extras.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hi all, thanks for your advice about the transportation question. I'll make do, unless somebody still offers a ride from L.A. Friday afternoon. Not the biggest deal. I'm looking forward to thius research trip.


----------



## gus6464

Got my ticket and can't wait until Saturday! I have a question though. Do direct vendors like Schiit tend to sell gear at these shows? Looking for some instant gratification Schiit.


----------



## AxelCloris

YouTube subscriptions FTW. The CanJam preview video Pt 2 is live!


----------



## Bill-P

Man... you can tell the man needs some coffee and some shut-eyes!
  
 I don't think it's just my LCD-2, either. Jude definitely sounds super tired and worn out there.


----------



## Netforce

Oh my that Ether looks pretty awesome, going to want to try it when I get a chance


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam SoCal Preview 2 of 2*​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 Make sure you watch this one all the way through, as we're quite sure you're going to be introduced to gear you haven't heard or seen before in this conclusion to the CanJam SoCal 2015 Previews. New headphones, new amps, and more! It's going to be a crazy party, so make sure you join us for CanJam SoCal, taking place March 28-29, 2015 at the Westin South Coast Plaza, in Costa Mesa, California!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.
  
  
 Products mentioned in the video: _Way_ too many products are covered/mentioned in this video to list here. You're just going to have to watch the whole thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  

_CanJam SoCal 2015 Preview (And Early Reveals!) - Part 2 - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## David Aldrich

Jude, get some damn sleep man. We want you in full force this weekend!
  
 It's weird hearing you with a shot voice. Sounds just fine to me.


----------



## third_eye

dac0964 said:


> I missed the deadline to order the t-shirt.  Can I still place an order?
> 
> dac0964|M|1


 
  
 We'll have a few spares at Registration. Try and come early!


----------



## audiofrk

so much new geaaaarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## killacali760

little dot gonna be around?


----------



## agooh

Very impressive Jude , I can't wait for more comparison : HiFiMan HE-1000 vs Stax 009
 maybe we will see a new king rising .


----------



## dac0964

third_eye said:


> We'll have a few spares at Registration. Try and come early!




Great, thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

Now that the video is out... and your audition priorities have been reset... here is the show map and exhibitor list as promised.
  

  

*1964 Ears* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Affordable Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*ALO Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Apogee* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Astell & Kern* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Atomic Floyd* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Audeze* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Audio Nerd* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Audio Plus Serices* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Audioquest* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Auralic* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Aurender* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Avatar Acoustics* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Ayre Acoustics* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Blue Microphones* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Cavalli Audio * ▸ San Carlos
*Centrance* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Chord* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Creative Labs* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Darin Fong* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan*Echobox* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Enigmacoustics* ▸ San Gabriel
*Final Audio* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Focal* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Fritz Speakers* ▸ Crystal Cove (3rd Floor)
*Grace Design* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Headamp* ▸ San Gabriel
*Hifiman* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*HRT* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Jaben* ▸ San Gabriel
*JDS Labs* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*JH Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*JPS Labs* ▸ San Gabriel
*Light Harmonic* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Massdrop* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*MIT Cables* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Moon-Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Mr Speakers* ▸ San Carlos
*Musica Acoustics* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Noble Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion*Obravo* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Oppo* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Peachtree Audio* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Pendulumic* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Philips* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Questyle Audio* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego _-AND-_ Emerald Bay (3rd Floor)
*RHA* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Riva Audio* ▸ Bolsa Chica (3rd Floor)
*Schiit Audio* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Sennheiser* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*Smyth Research* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan
*Sony* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*SPL* ▸ San Pedro/San Diego
*The Audio Salon* ▸ Del Mar (3rd Floor)
*Ultimate Ears* ▸ Terrace Pavilion
*Wells Audio* ▸ San Gabriel
*Woo Audio* ▸ San Gabriel
*Wyred4Sound* ▸ Crystal Cove (3rd Floor)
*WyWires* ▸ San Marcos/San Juan _-AND-_ Crystal Cove (3rd Floor)
  
 And as for the handpicked Member Showcase...
  

  
 Now, for those of you who wanted to bring gear, but aren't in the member showcase... you'll be glad to know that we have a special Head-Fiers' Lounge on the third floor.  It's perfect for hanging out, eating lunch, AND having an ad hoc meet!  It's a multi-purpose space that we an all share for whatever.


----------



## warrenpchi

Bear, you checked in with Delta yet?


----------



## mscott58

Get some sleep Warren!


----------



## magiccabbage

Is that a prototype Z by Audeze or a hifiman headphone?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

edit: Never mind. Looked like like a new Audeze. The yokes looked Audeze-styled, but oh well.


----------



## KewlMunky

You're both referencing the red headphone display, but never mentioned, with the Chord amp/dacs, right? I was waiting intensly to hear about them, but was shocked that they didn't even get a word.


----------



## AxelCloris

kewlmunky said:


> You're both referencing the red headphone display, but never mentioned, with the Chord amp/dacs, right? I was waiting intensly to hear about them, but was shocked that they didn't even get a word.


 
  
 The headphone shown with the Chord products was announced later in the video, the MrSpeakers ETHER.


----------



## KewlMunky

axelcloris said:


> The headphone shown with the Chord products was announced later in the video, the MrSpeakers ETHER.


 
 Oops. I guess I should have watched the whole thing. I only watched through the chord products. I'll have to watch more. Thanks


----------



## magiccabbage

Thats the Chord Hugo TT - I will be reviewing it if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

axelcloris said:


> The headphone shown with the Chord products was announced later in the video, the MrSpeakers ETHER.




WAAAAAT. That certainly reminds me of an Audeze.

But nevermind... it's his own design. Interesting. Shame about the price... means I'll never experience it.


----------



## magiccabbage

Wow its Mr speakers!! Now im interested - it looks great.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> WAAAAAT. That certainly reminds me of an Audeze.
> 
> But nevermind... it's his own design. Interesting. Shame about the price... means I'll never experience it.


 
  
 Dan may be able to send a loaner like he did with the Alpha Dogs, right Dan? 
  
 An open-backed planar from MrSpeakers could prove to be a killer in the gaming realm.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Coincidentally, out of all the planars I've heard, the Alpha Dog was the best equipped to game with. Planars tend to have a wall that constricts the size of the soundstage. I didn't hear that with the AD.

It certainly looks awesome. Can't wait to see what it's target tonality is going to be.


----------



## magiccabbage

axelcloris said:


> Dan may be able to send a loaner like he did with the Alpha Dogs, right Dan?
> 
> An open-backed planar from MrSpeakers could prove to be a killer in the gaming realm.


 
 tell him to send one my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 seriously I would love to hear one through the Hugo TT - WA5 
  
 Exciting times


----------



## beauxrichards

Hey All, 
  
 UE is really psyched about seeing everyone at Canjam SoCal 2015!  And we have a great offer for the show!
  

  
 See ya soon!


----------



## RiddleyWalker

Wow, that MrSpeakers Ether seems like it will be really nice, wish it wasn't so expensive... $1500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Will be interested to see what the price point on the Cavalli Liquid Carbon is


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Bear, you checked in with Delta yet?



Delta says two hours 'til check-in...


----------



## Faddius

Guys congratulations. This is an amazing lineup of producers and new products.


----------



## shiorisekine

bearfnf said:


> Delta says two hours 'til check-in...




You're taking to long. I'm already at LAX.


----------



## bearFNF

shiorisekine said:


> You're taking to long. I'm already at LAX.



I won't get there 'til 7:45pm tomorrow. ..


----------



## shiorisekine

bearfnf said:


> I won't get there 'til 7:45pm tomorrow. ..




Awe lame. well I'll be at the westin tomorrow around 9pm.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

riddleywalker said:


> Will be interested to see what the price point on the Cavalli Liquid *Carbon* is




I totally misread that as a bad spanish word.


----------



## AxelCloris

bearfnf said:


> Delta says two hours 'til check-in...


 
  
 3.25 hours for me, but I'm flying Frontier (ugh) on the way to Cali so I have to do my own check-in math. Thankfully I'm flying United on the return flight.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Gad dablit. Kansas is just the worst place to live when it comes to these things. The coasts are cool, but we have corn. Maybe someday I'll go to one of these events, but not likely soon sadly. Hope SoCal goes swimmingly!


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> 3.25 hours for me, but I'm flying Frontier (ugh) on the way to Cali so I have to do my own check-in math. Thankfully I'm flying United on the return flight.


 
 Safe travels guys. I'll be there Saturday night, so make sure you don't use up all the CanJam goodness before I get there!


----------



## 414353

Wow, this thing has really taken off. Looks like folks are getting there any way they can: car, plane, train, bus, boat, horse, mule, cannon, whatever.
  It’s still looking far too dicey for me getting any time off and I hate last minute dashes (not to mention surprises of any type), so I’m waiting for the book to come out and live it that way if I’m curious enough. The only thing missing for me will be a few demos.  Don’t know what 2016 holds, but if we are still around and there is another show, perhaps I’ll make that one.


----------



## magiccabbage

solitary man said:


> Wow, this thing has really taken off. Looks like folks are getting there any way they can: car, plane, train, bus, boat, horse, mule, cannon, whatever.


 
 Hahahaha I had a good laugh at that.


----------



## drgajet

bearfnf said:


> I won't get there 'til 7:45pm tomorrow. ..




Wow, that's like a 32 hour flight!


----------



## AxelCloris

drgajet said:


> Wow, that's like a 32 hour flight!


 
  
 He's checking in today, so I assume his flight is tomorrow. I think Delta does 24 hour check-in windows.


----------



## 414353

magiccabbage said:


> Hahahaha I had a good laugh at that.


 
 Yeah, just injecting some humor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dulls the regret of missing this hootenanny).


----------



## drgajet

axelcloris said:


> He's checking in today, so I assume his flight is tomorrow. I think Delta does 24 hour check-in windows.




Ah, ok, I was worried Bob would be listening to gear in the airport for that long. Ok, that might not be so bad.


----------



## RHA Team

Hey everyone,
  
 We made a quick thread in the Sponsor section, but I wanted to crosspost here to remind everyone to drop by our stand!
  
 We're pretty hyped to be in attendance and there's some pluses to coming to see us - the full range will be available to audition, we're offering 20% off any orders placed across the weekend AND you'll get a SHaG stamp.
  
 We might even have something special to show those who're curious about our future plans...
  
 See you soon!


----------



## AxelCloris

rha team said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We made a quick thread in the Sponsor section, but I wanted to crosspost here to remind everyone to drop by our stand!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm pretty sure everyone in attendance will be curious about future plans.


----------



## drgajet

Future plans, future plans, yea, yea, yea.


----------



## RHA Team

axelcloris said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone in attendance will be curious about future plans.


 
  
 Then everyone should stop by....


----------



## musicman59

mad lust envy said:


> I totally misread that as a bad spanish word.



He he he.... That's funny and it may apply too!!! He he he


----------



## FastAndClean

Stars of the show will be - _Mr Speakers Ether, _ENIGMAcoustics Dharma and HiFiMan HE-1000.


----------



## normanwang1992

HOLY the HE-1000 looks gorgeous


----------



## bearFNF

drgajet said:


> Wow, that's like a 32 hour flight!



Yeah that was throwing Warren off too, now if the ice would melt off the roads. ..four cars in the ditch this morning I was told.


----------



## CEE TEE

warrenpchi said:


> Now that the video is out... and your audition priorities have been reset... here is the show map and exhibitor list as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WOW.  This looks amazing.  BUT:  can't see/read the Member Showcase image.  Can you repost a bigger version? I see page numbers 10/11 at bottom.  Are there more pages members showing gear?  Now I am about to cut myself off or risk too much sadness for missing this one.  I may drink too much beer at Oskar Blues in Colorado to drown my tears...


----------



## moedawg140

cee tee said:


> WOW.  This looks amazing.  BUT:  can't see/read the Member Showcase image.  Can you repost a bigger version? I see page numbers 10/11 at bottom.  Are there more pages members showing gear?  Now I am about to cut myself off or risk too much sadness for missing this one.  I may drink too much beer at Oskar Blues in Colorado to drown my tears...




In order to see a larger version of the Member Showcase (or any other) image, you can press the "Desktop" mode button if you are viewing the moblie version (via smartphone, tablet, etc.) and click/press on the image and zoom in and out to read it easier, and/or press the "Original" button after you click/press on the image to view the full version as well.


----------



## magiccabbage

normanwang1992 said:


> HOLY the HE-1000 looks gorgeous


 
 Yea I know - it looks way better now than it did a month ago! Did they change something or did my eyes just adjust? Weird that. 
  
 Urge to buy rising. I'd bet they would sound amazing through my WA5!!


----------



## mscott58

magiccabbage said:


> Yea I know - it looks way better now than it did a month ago! Did they change something or did my eyes just adjust? Weird that.
> 
> Urge to buy rising. I'd bet they would sound amazing through my WA5!!


 
 The bars went from vertical to horizontal in their orientation, which helps them look less stretched out and in my opinion more balanced. Kind of opposite then what people do in clothes, where you want vertical lines to make you look taller/slimmer. Cheers


----------



## magiccabbage

mscott58 said:


> The bars went from vertical to horizontal in their orientation, which helps them look less stretched out and in my opinion more balanced. Kind of opposite then what people do in clothes, where you want vertical lines to make you look taller/slimmer. Cheers


 
 Ah there you go - I knew there was something. Well it was a move in the right direction IMO. I would consider buying them now.


----------



## wahsmoh

Who else is going to CanJam 2015? Provided is my list of most important things I plan on listening to: Mr. Speakers Ether, Hifiman HE-1000, Schiit Yggy, Audeze EL-8, AudioQuest NightHawk
  
 Feel free to inform me of other exciting products I might not be familiar with so I can plan a checklist of things to do. I don't think I will be showing off any of my gear since it is up in LA but I will bring my Alpha Dogs for comparison and MAYBE my Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A to give people an idea of what a single-ended R2R DAC sounds like with a super awesome DSP filter made in 1994


----------



## David Aldrich

Watch Jude's two videos, a ton of information about the coolest stuff at the show.


----------



## RAFA

That Cavalli Liquid Carbon got me really interested. Sadly, I cannot come to canjam


----------



## DPogster

Sorry for this noob question, this is my first meet, but am I allowed to bring my own headphones etc to test on vendor equipment i.e. Hd800 to test out RYggy at Schiit table? I am sure Schiit would have a display with the Hd800 but I'd still like to test with my own phones and custom cables etc. Let me know if this is stooped.


----------



## AxelCloris

dpogster said:


> Sorry for this noob question, this is my first meet, but am I allowed to bring my own headphones etc to test on vendor equipment i.e. Hd800 to test out RYggy at Schiit table? I am sure Schiit would have a display with the Hd800 but I'd still like to test with my own phones and custom cables etc. Let me know if this is stooped.


 
  
 Absolutely. In fact that's generally a smart move because you're listening to gear that's familiar while testing new products. I'm bringing a few pairs of my own across country to use for demos.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Absolutely. In fact that's generally a smart move because you're listening to gear that's familiar while testing new products. I'm bringing a few pairs of my own across country to use for demos.


 
 As Brian said, totally a normal thing. I do find it good form to also be kind enough to ask if you can try out your own cans. I brought my LCD-3's with me to the last CanJam so that I could test different gear with my own reference and always asked first. Not a single vendor had an issue with it, even if it meant unplugging one of their own headphones so I could test the Audeze's on their amp. Treating people and equipment with respect goes a long way in these venues. The "golden rule" applies to both people and equipment! 
  
 (and no, I'm not talking about the Cardas "golden ratio"!)


----------



## DPogster

axelcloris said:


> Absolutely. In fact that's generally a smart move because you're listening to gear that's familiar while testing new products. I'm bringing a few pairs of my own across country to use for demos.




Sweetness, thanks for the quick reply . Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## bearFNF

Checked-in with Delta, Roads look clear now except for one stretch in NW MN but should not be an issue, packing the gear...


----------



## Zashoomin

For me only 48 hours til I leave and drive down to SoCal.  Can't wait.


----------



## Stillhart

warrenpchi said:


> Now that the video is out... and your audition priorities have been reset... here is the show map and exhibitor list as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's so much key information that's not being cross-posted to the reserved posts on the front page.  Is there any reason why not?  I love you all, but I don't want to read all the discussion in here.  I just need a convenient place to find this kind of useful info.
  
 See you all soon!


----------



## sonictransducer

So this is going to be the biggest headphone event in North American history. I can't help but wonder: where will it rank on the world stage? I don't imagine there are too many events that are larger.


----------



## third_eye

sonictransducer said:


> So this is going to be the biggest headphone event in North American history. I can't help but wonder: where will it rank on the world stage? I don't imagine there are too many events that are larger.


 
  
 Right behind Fujiya Avic in Japan...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's going to be pretty busy this weekend. Insider tip: *ARRIVE EARLY!*


----------



## audiofrk

wahsmoh said:


> Who else is going to CanJam 2015? Provided is my list of most important things I plan on listening to: Mr. Speakers Ether, Hifiman HE-1000, Schiit Yggy, Audeze EL-8, AudioQuest NightHawk
> 
> Feel free to inform me of other exciting products I might not be familiar with so I can plan a checklist of things to do. I don't think I will be showing off any of my gear since it is up in LA but I will bring my Alpha Dogs for comparison and MAYBE my Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A to give people an idea of what a single-ended R2R DAC sounds like with a super awesome DSP filter made in 1994




Dude please bring your theta I always wanted to listen to one and I don't think purrin is bringing his.


----------



## wahsmoh

audiofrk said:


> Dude please bring your theta I always wanted to listen to one and I don't think purrin is bringing his.


 

 Fine :] I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after all it isn't really in LA, it's in Orange County


----------



## wahsmoh

third_eye said:


> Right behind Fujiya Avic in Japan......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh another thing. What day is better to show up on?? I don't plan on getting a hotel but I may just end up doing so if the two days offer different showcases


----------



## shiorisekine

wahsmoh said:


> Who else is going to CanJam 2015? Provided is my list of most important things I plan on listening to: Mr. Speakers Ether, Hifiman HE-1000, Schiit Yggy, Audeze EL-8, AudioQuest NightHawk
> 
> Feel free to inform me of other exciting products I might not be familiar with so I can plan a checklist of things to do. I don't think I will be showing off any of my gear since it is up in LA but I will bring my Alpha Dogs for comparison and MAYBE my Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A to give people an idea of what a single-ended R2R DAC sounds like with a super awesome DSP filter made in 1994




Well remember to that you can only show off gear in the lounge area and not the Members Showcase 



wahsmoh said:


> Oh another thing. What day is better to show up on?? I don't plan on getting a hotel but I may just end up doing so if the two days offer different showcases




Well there is a lot of stuff to see, if you think you can get through it all in one day then good luck, and remember there might be a line for the HE-1000 and the Ether. 

I would suggest going 2 days if you can.


----------



## third_eye

wahsmoh said:


> Oh another thing. What day is better to show up on?? I don't plan on getting a hotel but I may just end up doing so if the two days offer different showcases


 
  
 That really depends. If you want to take in as much as possible then clearly both days. If you only want to check out a handful of stuff then probably Sunday. Either way, I would recommend getting there early......some exhibits will likely have lines. Either way, getting in at 9am would be a good strategy.


----------



## wahsmoh

shiorisekine said:


> Well remember to that you can only show off gear in the lounge area and not the Members Showcase
> Well there is a lot of stuff to see, if you think you can get through it all in one day then good luck, and remember there might be a line for the HE-1000 and the Ether.
> 
> I would suggest going 2 days if you can.


 

 hehe yup understood. I will bring my gear up to the 3rd floor. Hopefully there will be another member around with a source, e.g. a laptop or computer (I am not hauling my PC rig up to OC, only the Coronado Meet in San Diego
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) who will let me borrow their media player to demonstrate. I plan on bringing my toslink cable, Peachtree T1 USB-coax (would prefer someone hook up a Gustard U12 or OR5), Asgard 2, and Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A. I just need someone to share a source with like a laptop or PC or DAP


----------



## shiorisekine

wahsmoh said:


> hehe yup understood. I will bring my gear up to the 3rd floor. Hopefully there will be another member around with a source, e.g. a laptop or computer (I am not hauling my PC rig up to OC, only the Coronado Meet in San Diego ) who will let me borrow their media player to demonstrate. I plan on bringing my toslink cable, Peachtree T1 USB-coax (would prefer someone hook up a Gustard U12 or OR5), Asgard 2, and Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A. I just need someone to share a source with like a laptop or PC or DAP




Okay just making sure  and I am sure someone will have a source you can borrow.


----------



## third_eye

Yeah, the third floor Lounge is actually the Executive Boardroom of the hotel so I think there are like 14 comfy leather chairs up there!


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> Yeah, the third floor Lounge is actually the Executive Boardroom of the hotel so I think there are like 14 comfy leather chairs up there!




Sounds like a good nap area.


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> Sounds like a good nap area.


 
 Yep, it's a comfy room with a big boardroom table in the middle!


----------



## Netforce

Big boardroom with a table in the middle? If only I could turn down the light I know what I would do...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 jk


----------



## wahsmoh

audiofrk said:


> Dude please bring your theta I always wanted to listen to one and I don't think purrin is bringing his.


 

 will you be there Saturday?? I can't wait to see the look on your face when you hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you've heard the Bifrost Uber and think that sounds pretty good for a SE setup, prepare yourself, the Progeny has the secret sauce Motorola DSP56001 and BurrBrown PCM67P-K along with two separate transformers for analog and digital. This thing has such an amazing soundstage


----------



## mscott58

So looks like there will be 28 boxes on the SHaG card to get stamped this CanJam? Any additions or changes since the last update? 
  
 And I guess you can add the name of the new Noble product back to the list!


----------



## doublea71

The Ether is the surprise reveal for me. From modding Fostex T50RPs to THIS in just a few short years? And no crowdfunding at all? Dan at Mr. Speakers is a straight-up BALLER.


----------



## audiofrk

wahsmoh said:


> will you be there Saturday?? I can't wait to see the look on your face when you hear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I will be there both days so whatever you decide will be good,  I would volunteer my source but I don't have that many good music files (or properly tag files for that matter) so they couldn't do it justice.


----------



## shiorisekine

mscott58 said:


> So looks like there will be 28 boxes on the SHaG card to get stamped this CanJam? Any additions or changes since the last update?
> 
> And I guess you can add the name of the new Noble product back to the list!




Well maybe warren will put it up tomorrow. Today we were kinda busy.


----------



## mscott58

shiorisekine said:


> Well maybe warren will put it up tomorrow. Today we were kinda busy.


 
 Maybe we should all pitch in and send you guys a case of Red Bull or something? 
  
 Never seen Jude look as tired as he did in parts of the second video. Poor sod. And I'm sure the rest of you are burning the midnight oil as well. 
  
 Make sure you get at least some rest before the show!


----------



## shiorisekine

mscott58 said:


> Maybe we should all pitch in and send you guys a case of Red Bull or something?
> 
> Never seen Jude look as tired as he did in parts of the second video. Poor sod. And I'm sure the rest of you are burning the midnight oil as well.
> 
> Make sure you get at least some rest before the show!




I for sure am sleeping tonight, stayed up all of last night. 

And I would t mind some red bull just make sure its sugar free please haha


----------



## achristilaw

It would be so nice to go and hear new stuff, being disabled leaves me in the cold. Enjoy all the new toys boys and girls!


----------



## czy6412

Hi, everyone. Starting my head-fi journey last year, Canjam Socal is the first audio show I will go. Just want to know what I need to bring in order to listen my favorite songs from those amazing gears.


----------



## shiorisekine

czy6412 said:


> Hi, everyone. Starting my head-fi journey last year, Canjam Socal is the first audio show I will go. Just want to know what I need to bring in order to listen my favorite songs from those amazing gears.




Bring a CD with some of your favorite tracks, along with a USB thumb drive and a micro SD card. You can even bring a dap or phone with music on it. And if you want to you can bring your own headphones to listen to amps.


----------



## aamefford

Hey all , please go out of your way to check out FritzSpeakers. Fritz is one of the good guys, who grew a business almost by accident out of passion. Wonderful sounding, beautifully made, fairly priced speakers. I bought a pair of his demos a few years back. He showed up at my house, lugged them in, helped me set them up, hung out for a couple hours listening to music while I checked them out. I said I'd take them, he mentioned a wonderful price (they were a pair of voicing demos for his grove towers). He left saying nah, mail me check once you are sure. We had traded 3 or 4 emails or phone calls and never met before. 

I know I digress from headphone madness, I just want Fritz to feel welcome. If you are a speaker person at all, check him out, and tell him Aaron says hi, wish I coulda made it!

Ok, back to head-fi…


----------



## wahsmoh

audiofrk said:


> I will be there both days so whatever you decide will be good,  I would volunteer my source but I don't have that many good music files (or properly tag files for that matter) so they couldn't do it justice.


 

 I have a lot of hi-res music files. I will bring my external HD


----------



## FrankCooter

aamefford said:


> Hey all , please go out of your way to check out FritzSpeakers. Fritz is one of the good guys, who grew a business almost by accident out of passion. Wonderful sounding, beautifully made, fairly priced speakers. I bought a pair of his demos a few years back. He showed up at my house, lugged them in, helped me set them up, hung out for a couple hours listening to music while I checked them out. I said I'd take them, he mentioned a wonderful price (they were a pair of voicing demos for his grove towers). He left saying nah, mail me check once you are sure. We had traded 3 or 4 emails or phone calls and never met before.
> 
> I know I digress from headphone madness, I just want Fritz to feel welcome. If you are a speaker person at all, check him out, and tell him Aaron says hi, wish I coulda made it!
> 
> Ok, back to head-fi…


 
 Enthusiastically endorse Aaron's recommendation! Definitely worth seeking out and having a listen.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, I saw the new map & exhibitors list. Pardon me if this may have already been asked: What's the purpose of the 1st floor, is there anything to be seen there? Also it looks like there are 9 member showcases, right?


----------



## mosesed96

I would like to attend.
  
 Gear list:
  
 AK240
 K812 moded
 HD800 moded
 T5p Moded
 K3003
 Fitear TG334 + 000 cable
 Pandora Hope VI
  
 and more...


----------



## shiorisekine

decentlevi said:


> Hello, I saw the new map & exhibitors list. Pardon me if this may have already been asked: What's the purpose of the 1st floor, is there anything to be seen there? Also it looks like there are 9 member showcases, right?




Nothing to see on floor one.



mosesed96 said:


> I would like to attend.
> 
> Gear list:
> 
> ...




Just so you know there are no more tables in the members showcase and you would only be able to show your gear in the lobby on the third floor. this isn't a traditional headphone meet either.


----------



## sonictransducer

I'm not a morning person so breakfast isn't really an option. But I'd love to have dinner with other head-fiers on Saturday or Sunday. Are there any plans in the works?


----------



## shiorisekine

sonictransducer said:


> I'm not a morning person so breakfast isn't really an option. But I'd love to have dinner with other head-fiers on Saturday or Sunday. Are there any plans in the works?




Knowing Warren it's prolly going to be tgif lol. There are plans but not 100% yet.


----------



## sonictransducer

mosesed96 said:


> I would like to attend.
> 
> Gear list:
> 
> ...




I'd love to check out some of that gear, esp the K3003. I'll likewise be bringing a modded k812 so it would be interesting to compare.


----------



## scott hifi

See Everybody on The Terrace With with Burson, Audeze, Aurrender, WyWires, and...
 Scott


----------



## Dimitrisvensson

The Ether is would be so good looking if it wasn't red. Thank god, now I don't need to drool over it.


----------



## Pazz

I still don't have really solid plans on getting a ride to CanJam. Please, someone has to be out there, help! I would like to go both days, so most likely I'd get a ride for Saturday morning, stay at a shady hotel or just stay up all night talking to people, and then get a ride back to UCLA on Sunday night. I really don't want to take public transportation all the way there from the UCLA area.


----------



## third_eye

pazz said:


> I still don't have really solid plans on getting a ride to CanJam. Please, someone has to be out there, help! I would like to go both days, so most likely I'd get a ride for Saturday morning, stay at a shady hotel or just stay up all night talking to people, and then get a ride back to UCLA on Sunday night. I really don't want to take public transportation all the way there from the UCLA area.




Uber?


----------



## Dimitrisvensson

Also out of curiosity; is headphones not as niche of a thing in California or does it just happen to be there this takes place?


----------



## drgajet

Plane boarded. Take off in 10.

I have never seen so many Apple earbuds.


----------



## Tsujigiri

dimitrisvensson said:


> Also out of curiosity; is headphones not as niche of a thing in California or does it just happen to be there this takes place?


 
  
 Still pretty niche, although I imagine not so much as in some other parts of the country. A lot of people in Orange County have disposable income for hobbies, so I've spotted some legit audio gear in the wild. Also, a lot of the music industry is based in LA.


----------



## Dimitrisvensson

tsujigiri said:


> Still pretty niche, although I imagine not so much as in some other parts of the country. A lot of people in Orange County have disposable income for hobbies, so I've spotted some legit audio gear in the wild. Also, a lot of the music industry is based in LA.


 
 Thanks for the response! In Sweden we manage to have a close to non-existing 300 usd + audio gear, never encountered it "in the wild" and it's rare even to find a place to demo it. This all despite the quite large music export and Sweden being reasonably wealthy. Guess it varies a lot.


----------



## third_eye

*Update*
 We will be opening the impressions thread for CanJam at 9a PST on Saturday morning! This will give everyone who is unable to attend a chance to get "live" impressions, reports, pics, and maybe even some video. Stay tuned!


----------



## bearFNF

drgajet said:


> Plane boarded. Take off in 10.
> 
> I have never seen so many Apple earbuds.



First leg done(two hour drive to the airport). Glad I didn't leave last night. There were at least fifteen identifiable locations where cars and bigrigs went into the ditch. This morning the roads were clear.


----------



## audiofrk

wahsmoh said:


> I have a lot of hi-res music files. I will bring my external HD




You got pm


----------



## 414353

third_eye said:


> *Update*
> We will be opening the impressions thread for CanJam at 9a PST on Saturday morning! This will give everyone who is unable to attend a chance to get "live" impressions, reports, pics, and maybe even some video. Stay tuned!


 
 Uh, I'll take a pass on seeing that, thank you. However, I am wondering: Are there going to be any lectures/seminars and will they be recorded for later viewing or listening?


----------



## dallan

third_eye said:


> *Update*
> We will be opening the impressions thread for CanJam at 9a PST on Saturday morning! This will give everyone who is unable to attend a chance to get "live" impressions, reports, pics, and maybe even some video. Stay tuned!




Can you post a link here when it's up please.


----------



## Mr Rick

Arriving today or tomorrow??  Make sure you bring your shorts and flip-flops. It's going to be in the 90's.


----------



## sfoclt

mr rick said:


> Arriving today or tomorrow??  Make sure you bring your shorts and flip-flops. It's going to be in the 90's.


----------



## drgajet

bearfnf said:


> First leg done(two hour drive to the airport). Glad I didn't leave last night. There were at least fifteen identifiable locations where cars and bigrigs went into the ditch. This morning the roads were clear.




Bob, you really should move somewhere with better road conditions.

Jim

PS - lets both leave our successful well paying jobs, move to California, and struggle to feed ourselves selling headphones.


----------



## R_burke

mr rick said:


> Arriving today or tomorrow??  Make sure you bring your shorts and flip-flops. It's going to be in the 90's.


 
 And your sunglasses, cause if i wear shorts you will be blinded by the white


----------



## third_eye

dallan said:


> Can you post a link here when it's up please.


 
  
 Of course!


----------



## mrspeakers

Hi friends!  This weekend marks our 3rd anniversary and we will be having a thank you sale at the meet. 
  
 Alpha headphones: 20% off
 Mad Dog Pro: 15% off
 Mad Dog: 10% off
  
 We will have limited quantities available on hand but will ship at no charge should we run out.
  
 Thanks again for the amazing support for the last 3 years!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

I gotta say it, Jude, you do an excellent job on these video previews. Thanks!!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Upcoming WA8 'TransPortable' DAC/amp Prototype #2.  We can't wait to show it to you.


----------



## wotts

I'm just about to board my flight out! Looks like I'll be in around 9:30. Can't wait!


----------



## David Aldrich

A 10 hour flight?


----------



## wotts

Couple long layovers


----------



## bearFNF

Three hours to go in my six hour layover. Time for another beer.
..


----------



## Pazz

third_eye said:


> Uber?


 
 That doesn't seem to be cooperating on my phone, but it's OK I guess. I may have gotten someone for the back trip, and I may be able to get one to the event from a craigslist rideshare, but I'll be paying.


----------



## wotts

bearfnf said:


> Three hours to go in my six hour layover. Time for another beer.
> ..




I'm doing the same thing: landed at O'Hare and looking for a bar to spend the next three hours in.


----------



## InnerSanctumNYC

Is there a seminar schedule of any kind posted somewhere?


----------



## Audeze

Visit Audeze at the Head-Fi​  SoCal CanJam this weekend, March 28th/29th at the Westen South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa. Try a pair of EL-8s while you're there! We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## drgajet

Direct flights people, less beer.


----------



## audiofrk

JUST POSTED THIS IN THE CAVALLI THREAD MAYBE THIS MIGHT BE USEFUL TO SOME HERE:

I'm a local if your hosting a mini meet before the event let me know.

Welcome to Southern California, need to eat somewhere near Costa Mesa? My recommendations:

-G burger right up the 405 (any cheeseburger and you will be happy)
-nates korner ( breakfast burritos are amazing)
-George Thai bistro next to south coast plaza (there drunken noodles are amazing if you want spicy)
- ninjas with appetite( awesome teriyaki asada burrito)
If you can drive:
-fourth street Santa Ana tons of good food
-- el torro tacos (true Mexican tacos with American size portions, the neighborhood is in between and this isn't a traditional restaurant pm for specifics )


----------



## shiorisekine

audiofrk said:


> JUST POSTED THIS IN THE CAVALLI THREAD MAYBE THIS MIGHT BE USEFUL TO SOME HERE:
> 
> I'm a local if your hosting a mini meet before the event let me know.
> 
> ...




Also I would suggest Umami Burger which is just on the other side of the free way, no more than a 5 minute drive or like 30 min walk.

http://www.umamiburger.com/menu/


----------



## Netforce

Believe people did mention there is also an in n out near by. For people not from the California area should definitely try it!


----------



## AxelCloris

Denver airport is just as boring now as it was in October. But soon I'll be on the second leg of my flight and heading to Coata Mesa! Only about 20 minutes left before boarding begins, I'll see the Cali people around 6:30-7.


----------



## audiofrk

shiorisekine said:


> Also I would suggest Umami Burger which is just on the other side of the free way, no more than a 5 minute drive or like 30 min walk.
> 
> http://www.umamiburger.com/menu/


 

You'd recommend umami burger over g burger?!! 

I'm afraid I have derail the thread and call your taste buds into question sir. Is umami good? yes but it is about ~$3 to expensive and their signature burger can only be described as meh. Is it worth the money to try if you never had it .... Yes, but compare to in-n-out (taste:value champ) and g burger(taste champ) I'd say it's a pass


----------



## bearFNF

There are no direct flights from where I live. BFE.


----------



## KB

Introducing the reimagined ALO Continental, we have upped the bar with the new *Continental Dual Mono*.​  ​ We will have 2 working CDM units at the show please come and listen. We also have now for sale as a show special item the limited edition ALO Rx IEM amp. Continental Dual Mono (coming soon)​  
​  
*Continental Dual Mono*   - Dual mono 6111 tube gain stages - No DC-DC converters for tubes, no transformers! - Super low-noise / microphonics - SE and BAL headphone outputs - SE and BAL line level inputs  - high/low gain   - Separate linear voltage regulation used for analog and digital sections - Wolfson's flagship WM8741 d/a converter - Supports DSD and high-res PCM - D/A converts with iDevices when used with CCK cable
- Precision clock generator IC - LEDs to indicate sample rate of USB data stream - SE dedicated line output jack - Premium 3-cell Li-ion battery pack using Panasonic 18650 cells - 12.6V, 1.5A external charger -Billet aluminum 100% CNC machined enclosure -Corning "Gorilla Glass" viewing window -User replaceable 6111 tube boards design   ALO audio Rx  On sale now! - Please come visit our both at the show!  
​  ​ *Cheers Ken @ ALO*​


----------



## shiorisekine

audiofrk said:


> You'd recommend umami burger over g burger?!!
> 
> I'm afraid I have derail the thread and call your taste buds into question sir. Is umami good? yes but it is about ~$3 to expensive and their signature burger can only be described as meh. Is it worth the money to try if you never had it .... Yes, but compare to in-n-out (taste:value champ) and g burger(taste champ) I'd say it's a pass




I have never had g burger, but I heard it is good as well, I suggested umami because its different then most buger places and is very close to the Westin only a 5 minute drive and a 20 minute walk.


----------



## moedawg140

shiorisekine said:


> I have never had g burger, but I heard it is good as well, I suggested umami because its different then most buger places and is very close to the Westin only a 5 minute drive and a 20 minute walk.




I love Umami Burger in my area, and anyone who hasn't tried it make sure to check out Bruxie as well - absolutely scrumptious Waffle-based sandwiches, gourmet drinks/desserts, and then some!


----------



## shiorisekine

This looks delicious, i love waffle based sandwiches. Might have to go during dinner time so I can get dessert too.


----------



## moedawg140

shiorisekine said:


> This looks delicious, i love waffle based sandwiches. Might have to go during dinner time so I can get dessert too.




Let me know, I can take you (and three more people) if you want to go during dinner.


----------



## 414353

Wow, plenty of non-mall eating places and a couple within walking distance. (Reference for next time for me).
 Not real sure about waffle sandwiches personally. I like waffles and I like a variety of sammies, but together? I don't know, might confuse my taste buds.
 At any rate, all those places beat the snot out of those stupid gourmet food trucks which are about as far from gourmet and edible as you can get. Been there, done that.


----------



## wahsmoh

I'm so excited!!! I'm going to pack up my gear tomorrow and then get up at 4AM and drive to the OC. I have experienced some pretty bad traffic in Oceanside and north of there around San Clemente on weekends just to let you guys know so be wary if you are driving up from San Diego.


----------



## Currawong

All you guys arguing about burgers! I'm just happy to be able to visit even Whole Foods!


----------



## moedawg140

solitary man said:


> Wow, plenty of non-mall eating places and a couple within walking distance. (Reference for next time for me).
> Not real sure about waffle sandwiches personally. I like waffles and I like a variety of sammies, but together? I don't know, might confuse my taste buds.
> At any rate, all those places beat the snot out of those stupid gourmet food trucks which are about as far from gourmet and edible as you can get. Been there, done that.







currawong said:


> All you guys arguing about burgers! I'm just happy to be able to visit even Whole Foods!




What is great is that the Costa Mesa/surrounding area has enough different types of eateries (and Whole Food-esque stores) to float everyone's palate boat. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Mr Rick

A little something for those who can't make it to the OC CanJam this weekend.


----------



## jude

Joe and I are on our way. We're getting in pretty late, so I don't know that we'll see any of you tonight.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and through the weekend!


----------



## mscott58

jude said:


> Joe and I are on our way. We're getting in pretty late, so I don't know that we'll see any of you tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and through the weekend!


 
 Safe travels guys! See you both this weekend - Michael


----------



## shiorisekine

jude said:


> Joe and I are on our way. We're getting in pretty late, so I don't know that we'll see any of you tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and through the weekend!




Finallly , i will also be getting there late at night around 930ish. Prolly going to stop in Westminster and get some pho.


----------



## wotts

shiorisekine said:


> Finallly , i will also be getting there late at night around 930ish. Prolly going to stop in Westminster and get some pho.




That's when I'm getting in. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Waiting to board in Phoenix now.


----------



## 414353

mr rick said:


> A little something for those who can't make it to the OC CanJam this weekend.


 
 Ha ha, I'm immune, I hate the beach. Ha ha ha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just knowing I'm missing the one and only opportunity to demo any headphones much less see the Oppo HA-1 in person is what gets me. Although looking at the picture of the HA-1 helps a little.


----------



## David Aldrich

I've been here for 23 years, where the heck are you guys?


----------



## AudioMan612

I'll second previous comments about In-N-Out Burger.  If you're not from California, it's a must.


----------



## audiofrk

shiorisekine said:


> I have never had g burger, but I heard it is good as well, I suggested umami because its different then most buger places and is very close to the Westin only a 5 minute drive and a 20 minute walk.


 
  


moedawg140 said:


> I love Umami Burger in my area, and anyone who hasn't tried it make sure to check out Bruxie as well - absolutely scrumptious Waffle-based sandwiches, gourmet drinks/desserts, and then some!


 
 hahaha you guys keep trying to bring out the Barney Stinson in me "CHALLENGE ACCEPTED"!!!
  
  
 guess I got a little terse there.  It's just that every burger aficionado I know has a problem with the hype surrounding umami ever since it got the title of best cheeseburger in the US, since most people can name multiple places that are better and cheaper.  
  
  
  
 Bruxies is pretty good too. But currawong speaks truth whole foods little resturants produce some DELICIOUS FOOD anyways every one knows good food + good company= good time,  so


----------



## opne

where's the event schedule?


----------



## Neccros

My friend in the Air Force wanted to know if your offering a Military discount??  He see's the student discount...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## audiofrk

by the way any chance there will be a stockholm v2 dac at the meet?


----------



## DecentLevi

wahsmoh said:


> Who else is going to CanJam 2015? Provided is my list of most important things I plan on listening to: Mr. Speakers Ether, Hifiman HE-1000, Schiit Yggy, Audeze EL-8, AudioQuest NightHawk
> 
> Feel free to inform me of other exciting products I might not be familiar with so I can plan a checklist of things to do. I don't think I will be showing off any of my gear since it is up in LA but I will bring my Alpha Dogs for comparison and MAYBE my Theta DS Pro Progeny v. A to give people an idea of what a single-ended R2R DAC sounds like with a super awesome DSP filter made in 1994


 
 Please scroll back to the last few pages to see the owner Jude's 2 videos outlining the awsome gear at the show. I believe the most recent one was page 72


----------



## shiorisekine

neccros said:


> My friend in the Air Force wanted to know if your offering a Military discount??  He see's the student discount...
> 
> Thanks!




I can let you know by the end of the night. But I would hope we do, also thank your friend for me.


----------



## Neccros

shiorisekine said:


> I can let you know by the end of the night. But I would hope we do, also thank your friend for me.


 
 Thanks... I appreciate it... I'm trying to get him to go so I can ride with him cause I'm broke as a joke AGAIN... LOL    
  
 He just got a pair of Audio-Technica's and I suggested he get a DAC/Amp to go with them...
  
 BTW, I will thank him for you!!


----------



## Trager

For those with more adventurous palates, jump about three miles away to Alton and Jamboree, and a place called Diamond Jamboree. Seriously legit Asian food of many different styles and flavors, with fairly long hours, to boot. Everything from Korean tofu soup to Vietnamese bakeries to dim sum and multi-culture fusion options.


----------



## David Aldrich

I just went to BCD Tofu House last week. Pretty good, and I'm not even a fan of tofu.


----------



## abernardi

Well, I just got the HRT iDSP in the mail tonight and had a listen.  You have to use the Apple camera connection kit for the iphone for it to work, and I guess since I bought a cheap Chinese version, the damn connector isn't fitting inside the iDSP.  I had to pry apart the casing to plug it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I need to listen more, but I'm sad to say, I'm not hearing much of an improvement.  I'll be bringing it to CanJam so if anyone wants a listen just hit me up at the show.
  
 Adam


----------



## bcschmerker4

third_eye said:


> *Update*
> We will be opening the impressions thread for CanJam at 9a PST on Saturday morning! This will give everyone who is unable to attend a chance to get "live" impressions, reports, pics, and maybe even some video. Stay tuned!


 

 Thanks for the advance notice; I'll definitely read what came up on Day 1 the same evening.


----------



## Kamakahah

audioman612 said:


> I'll second previous comments about In-N-Out Burger.  If you're not from California, it's a must.




Just don't get hyped for it. It's still just fast food. Decent price/quality ratio burgers for fast food. The fries are pretty mediocre despite being fresh. 
Honestly, I like it and always have, but it's pretty overrated.


----------



## DecentLevi

I'm leaving for the show in 9 hours... but I'm still at work for the next hour anyway. Then a 12 hour muti-busride just from Silicon Valley. I'll finish my trip up there with a relaxing massage; there's plenty in the area and not the costliest either.


----------



## adpo

Last minute work stuff got in the way, so I'll be driving up there Sunday morning. Have fun y'all!


----------



## Saraguie

Wow really wish I was there. Just got this email from Musica Acoustics. It's where I bought my FitEar 334s and other gear, great customer service and giving away free earphones at the show. Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## shiorisekine

neccros said:


> Thanks... I appreciate it... I'm trying to get him to go so I can ride with him cause I'm broke as a joke AGAIN... LOL
> 
> He just got a pair of Audio-Technica's and I suggested he get a DAC/Amp to go with them...
> 
> BTW, I will thank him for you!!




The discount for military is the same as student.


----------



## DecentLevi

I just re-looked at the exhibitors' list and was surprised to notice Beyerdynamic, Grado, Shure and ATH are not there. Not to say that others can't outdo them, but I'll scout around the member displays for them, and maybe some amp exhititors will display other companies' headphone too.


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> I just re-looked at the exhibitors' list and was surprised to notice Beyerdynamic, Grado, Shure and ATH are not there. Not to say that others can't outdo them, but I'll scout around the member displays for them, and maybe some amp exhititors will display other companies' headphone too.




Regarding Shure, it would be nice if they were able to exhibit at CanJam SoCal, but at least if you find me (should not be very difficult) you can listen to my Shure SE530 and SE846 if you'd like. I'm sure members and other exhibitors will have headphones for audition from most all of the exhibitors that will not be attending CanJam SoCal.


----------



## sonictransducer

decentlevi said:


> I just re-looked at the exhibitors' list and was surprised to notice Beyerdynamic, Grado, Shure and ATH are not there. Not to say that others can't outdo them, but I'll scout around the member displays for them, and maybe some amp exhititors will display other companies' headphone too.




I believe Beyerdynamic is on the list.


----------



## shiorisekine

sonictransducer said:


> I believe Beyerdynamic is on the list.




Beyer backed out at the last minute. 

As for the rest Grado will be here


----------



## shiorisekine

I already got a listening session in, with the EL-8 and the Z7, but about to head off to sleep got to wake up in 4 hours or so. But I have to say the el-8 is really good sounding but so far the Z7 is just kicking its ass.


----------



## Spiderman

Anyone here interested in a hd 650 by any chance I would be willing to let it go for 245 to someone at meet this sat.


----------



## mikemercer

HEY fellaz!!
  
 We just rolled-in.
  
 2 major accidents (one was really awful to see) and road construction comin' down from Northern Cali.
 TOO long to get here - but F____  YEAH!
  
 SO SORRY - 
 Unfortunately (though she's finally on a slow and steady up-swing) it was a really tough week for Alexandra (my wifey - for those that don't know) - so I was totally focused on her, and making sure she had help while I'm gone
 + I had all sorts of construction going on at our house - so:
  
_*I DO NOT have a system w/ me for the Meet.*_
  
 I told @warrenpchi last night - I always love being part of the Meets - but I also just need to hang w/ my boyz and actually check out new gear. So I'm totally in on the next Meet FO SHO
  
 So psyched to be here!
 Canjammin' 
  
 I brought my current FAVE portable rig w/ me though if anybody wants to check it out (writing new column bout it right now):
  
*AK240*
*Lehmann Audio Traveler*
*via Double Helix Comp4 mini-mini*

  
*+ My Oppo PM-3*
*or Audeze EL-8* (open - will be getting closed while down here)
 and I got my LCD-2s and LCD-XCs w/ me as well.
  
 see ya tomorrow!


----------



## mikemercer

alexsv said:


> Count me in...we'll have a brand new Red tablecloth.


 
 can I get a Red tablecloth?!?!?!


----------



## musicman59

At the airport in Detroit on my way to Dallas and then OC. I will see you around 2:30pm!!'


----------



## mowglycdb

Subscribed, waiting forma more impressions of he-1000


----------



## Currawong

I have to say that I have the nicest hotel rig I'm listening to right now!
  


  
 This is pretty much the only time I'll get to listen to gear as I'll be busy at the show.


----------



## MoonAudio

​  ​  ​ *We are bringing our best gear to CanJam so come check us out!*​  ​  ​ *Desktop Gear:*
  
Grace M920 headphone Amp with Sony Computer Source
  
Dragon Inspire IHA-1 Tube Headphone Amp / Chord Hugo with Mac Computer Source
  
Chord Hugo TT with Dell Computer Source
  
Burson Virtuoso Sabre with Aurender X100
  
Burson Virtuoso BurrBrown with Aurender N100
  
Aurender Flow with Dell Computer Source
  
BMC UltraDac with BMC PureMedia
  
  
*Portable Gear:*
  
Astell & Kern AK240 Stainless Steel Media Player
  
Fostex HP-V1 Tube Amp with Astell & Kern AK120II
  
iQube V5 with Astell & Kern AK100II
  
Vorzuge VorzAMP Duo Headphone Amp with Astell & Kern AK100 MKII
  
Vorzuge VorzAMP Pure II Headphone Amp with Astell & Kern AK120 Titan
  
Calyx M DAP Media Player
  
Cypher Labs Duet Headphone Amp with Cypher Labs Solo -dB
  
  
*Headphones:*
  
Audeze LCD-3 with Silver Dragon V3 Premium Audeze Headphone Cable
  
Audeze LCD-X with Black Dragon V2 Premium Audeze Headphone Cable
  
Audeze EL-8 Open Back
  
Audeze EL-8 Closed Back
  
Sennheiser HD800 with Black Dragon V2 Premium HD800 Headphone Cable
  
Sennheiser HD700 with Black Dragon V2 HD700 Headphone Cable
  
Sennheiser Momentum OverEar Wireless
  
Sennheiser Momentum OnEar Wireless
  
Fostex TH900 Hardwired Adapter System with Silver Dragon Headphone Cable
  
HiFiMan HE-560 with Silver Dragon V3 Headphone Cable
  
HiFiMan HE-400i with Blue Dragon V3 Headphone Cable
  
Grado GS1000e hardwired with Black Dragon V2 Premium HD800 Headphone Cable
  
Grado PS500e hardwired with Black Dragon V2 Headphone Cable
  
  
*We'll see you there!*​  
  
Thank You.​ Drew Baird
 Moon Audio ​ 140 Iowa Lane​ Suite 204​ Cary, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 
 Drew@moon-audio.com​ 
http://www.moon-audio.com​  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 Follow us Today!​ 



​


----------



## Bill-P

@mikemercer, it'll be great to get to see you again!




  
 I think I may have some of the same songs as you on my computer... since you are great with recommendations!
  
 Oh, and you should totally check out my new stable. Modded LCD-2 and Sony MDR-Z7.


----------



## tulz43

Hi Guys,
  
 This will be my first headphone meet of any kind. At the moment I don't own any good headphones, but I want to get back into it. What are the do's and don'ts when attending a meet?  What should I bring or not bring?
  
 Thanks a bunch!
  
 Ben


----------



## David Aldrich

Do's:
  
 Bring a friendly demeanor.
 Bath prior to attending
 Be well nourished and watered
  
 Don't:
  
 Wear hair products or heavy makeup
 Be mean or antagonistic


----------



## adamaley

The Dragon Inspire is at the top of my list. For a moment there I couldn't find it on your list of equipment, and I was ready to spaz out, lol.


----------



## bixby

tulz43 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This will be my first headphone meet of any kind. At the moment I don't own any good headphones, but I want to get back into it. What are the do's and don'ts when attending a meet?  What should I bring or not bring?
> 
> ...


 
 here is a good list:
  
 This is a list reposted from Head-fi in *Innerfidelity*...
  
_1) Please treat others' gear with the utmost care and respect.
 2) Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
 3) Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
 4) Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
 5) Always treat other headfiers with the utmost respect.
 6) If a woman shows up - DO NOT GAWK. They are part of the human species and also deserve the utmost respect. Do not fear that this is the only one.
 7) Do not bring food or drinks near any equipment, including your own.
 8) If you eat, please WASH YOUR DIRTY, GREASY HANDS BEFORE touching other people's equipment.
 9) Do not ask the vendors too many questions. They want to have fun too and others may want to ask questions as well.
 10) Always follow the rules of the host. He/She/They have been gracious enough to host a meet so he/she/they deserve the most respect and if you don't follow any of the above rules, AT LEAST follow this one.
 11) No shirt, no shoes, no headfi meet.
 12) Do not put screw drivers in electrical outlets.
 13) If it's summer - please wear deoderant.
 14) If it's winter - please wear deoderant._


----------



## tulz43

Thanks guys. Is it wise to bring my own music?  Cd's or thumbdrive?  What is it better to listen to what the vendor has to offer?


----------



## audiofrk

david aldrich said:


> Do's:
> 
> Bring a friendly demeanor.
> Bath prior to attending
> ...




I don't agree with the second one I specifically didn't shower for a week so my presence would be felt at canjam


----------



## purrin

Dumb question:
  
 What time is set-up? Can we set-up the night before (tonight)? No big deal if we can't.
  
 FYI, I'm only bringing a spinner, so burn a CD with your reference / favorite tracks.


----------



## shiorisekine

purrin said:


> Dumb question:
> 
> What time is set-up? Can we set-up the night before (tonight)? No big deal if we can't.
> 
> FYI, I'm only bringing a spinner, so burn a CD with your reference / favorite tracks.




Warren will be contacting all the member showcase people within the next half hour.

-Andre


----------



## David Aldrich

Wouldn't hurt to bring a CD or two, thumb drives may be hit or miss but some will allow it.


----------



## Netforce

tulz43 said:


> Thanks guys. Is it wise to bring my own music?  Cd's or thumbdrive?  What is it better to listen to what the vendor has to offer?



Yeah but I kinda rarely pop in one of my cds or thumb drive in vendor booths. I mostly do like to test headphones more than say dacs or amps so I bring around my fiio x5 and just plug headphones into there and try. Of course asking vendors or members if I can first. Also if a vendor is looking particularly busy with lots of people waiting to give their stuff a listen I feel a little social pressure from those around me listen in a timely manner lol.


----------



## mikemercer

currawong said:


> I have to say that I have the nicest hotel rig I'm listening to right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 NICE!!!!


----------



## joesmokey

Will there be any place to demo the Fostex TH900?  I unfortunately don't see Fostex in the exhibitor list.  Apologies if it's been asked in the thread already.


----------



## mikemercer

joesmokey said:


> Will there be any place to demo the Fostex TH900?  I unfortunately don't see Fostex in the exhibitor list.  Apologies if it's been asked in the thread already.


 
 GREAT question!
 loved em at Canjam at RMAF!!


----------



## No_One411

Who all is going on the UE tour? 
  
 See you guys at 2!
  
 --Jeff


----------



## shiorisekine

no_one411 said:


> Who all is going on the UE tour?
> 
> See you guys at 2!
> 
> --Jeff




I will see you then, its been a while too. 



joesmokey said:


> Will there be any place to demo the Fostex TH900?  I unfortunately don't see Fostex in the exhibitor list.  Apologies if it's been asked in the thread already.




 massdrop will be there (who usually have the TH900 and TH600).


----------



## Pazz

netforce said:


> Yeah but I kinda rarely pop in one of my cds or thumb drive in vendor booths. I mostly do like to test headphones more than say dacs or amps so I bring around my fiio x5 and just plug headphones into there and try. Of course asking vendors or members if I can first. Also if a vendor is looking particularly busy with lots of people waiting to give their stuff a listen I feel a little social pressure from those around me listen in a timely manner lol.


 
 This worries me. I don't have a portable rig or a CD burner. I only have an iphone 4 and a USB drive. I hope I don't bother anyone, and additionally am even able to use my own test tracks, as I am quite attached to them.


----------



## mrspeakers

A quick note: we will have a lot of cable prototypes on hand.
  
 The housings are part of the engineering process and at this point we haven't addressed microphonics, we'll do so before we ship.  Also, there are two types of cables, one with clear shrink on the body and the other in a sheath.  The shrink is very stiff but we don't plan to use that for production.


----------



## AxelCloris

currawong said:


> I have to say that I have the nicest hotel rig I'm listening to right now!


 
  
 Thanks to you and Warren I want that Cavalli amp and I haven't even heard it yet!


----------



## Netforce

no_one411 said:


> Who all is going on the UE tour?
> 
> See you guys at 2!
> 
> --Jeff


 
 I'll be there, about to leave my house soonish.
  


pazz said:


> This worries me. I don't have a portable rig or a CD burner. I only have an iphone 4 and a USB drive. I hope I don't bother anyone, and additionally am even able to use my own test tracks, as I am quite attached to them.


 
 Should be fine, there will be a ton a gear there that should work out with just your iphone. Just be aware of your surroundings if someone is also waiting for a turn to listen at the same vendor table is probably one of the biggest things next to being respectful of everybody.


----------



## AxelCloris

netforce said:


> I'll be there, about to leave my house soonish.


 
  
 Woop woop, looking forward to seeing you my friend.


----------



## Pazz

netforce said:


> I'll be there, about to leave my house soonish.
> 
> Should be fine, there will be a ton a gear there that should work out with just your iphone. Just be aware of your surroundings if someone is also waiting for a turn to listen at the same vendor table is probably one of the biggest things next to being respectful of everybody.


 
 How long are the lines usually anyway? Is there really no way to organize things so that no one has to wait?


----------



## beauxrichards

Hey y'all. If you can't make it to CamJam we have a consolation prize for you. You can go the the UE website pro.ultimateears.com  and get *25% off this weekend*.
 You can also enter to win a Hugo Mobile Follow this link to enter http://bitly.com/uecanjam2015 
  

  
  
 And if you're going to be at CamJam you will also get 25% UE Pro at pro.ultimateears.com, and you can also get a chance to win a *Benchmark DAC2.   *Follow this link for your chance to win: http://bitly.com/uecanjam . Have a awesome CanJam folks!!


----------



## warrenpchi

****ULTIMATE EARS TOUR UPDATE****

Hi guys, 

For everyone going on the UE tour, that is local and going straight there, here is UE's address:

3 Jenner # 180
Irvine, CA 92618

For everyone that traveled in, that wants to organize a caravan or ride-sharing, please meet in the Westin's lobby no later than 1:30p to work out transportation amongst yourselves.

Here are the people going on tour:

[01] - Currawong
[02] - Frank I
[03] - BearFNF
[04] - longbowbbs
[05] - moedawg140
[06] - David Aldrich
[07] - iLLicit1
[08] - AxelCloris
[09] - Kamakahah
[10] - Netforce
[11] - drgajet
[12] - No_One411
[13] - mikemercer
[14] - Mike Johnson
[15] - HiFiGuy528
[16] - LordToshiro666
[17] - Brian Hunter
[18] - Shiorisekine
[19] - leesure
[20] - russtafarian

Have fun guys! 

-Warren


----------



## Netforce

pazz said:


> How long are the lines usually anyway? Is there really no way to organize things so that no one has to wait?


 
 Some vendors have a bigger line than most. For me I usually aim to go to vendors that are open first and then listen there. If a vendor is really busy I might stand by a table and wait for a turn, never waited more than a few minutes doing that. For a probably big ticket item like the he-1000 where everybody is going to want a listen that might be a bigger wait.


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> ****ULTIMATE EARS TOUR UPDATE****
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


 
 Jealous! Have fun my friends


----------



## 414353

Curious: Do the exhibitors only bring their super expensive stuff or do they also bring an equal amount of more realistically priced stuff? 
 If it's the former then I may not be missing anything. If it's the latter then I'm hurting.


----------



## shiorisekine

solitary man said:


> Curious: Do the exhibitors only bring their super expensive stuff or do they also bring an equal amount of more realistically priced stuff?
> If it's the former then I may not be missing anything. If it's the latter then I'm hurting.




They usually bring everything.


----------



## CrocCap

joesmokey said:


> Will there be any place to demo the Fostex TH900?  I unfortunately don't see Fostex in the exhibitor list.  Apologies if it's been asked in the thread already.


 

 ill be bringing my th900, and i have a member table. 
  
 Im bringing a turntable, so if anyone has a record they wanna hear, they are welcome to listen on my rig. 45 and 33 only.
 Ill also have connectivity for portable devices to hook up to my amps, single ended or rca only.


----------



## bmichels

currawong said:


> I have to say that I have the nicest hotel rig I'm listening to right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lucky guy 
  
 - Can you tell us what is the device under the HUGO ? does it really improve the sound ?
  
 - How does the new DrSpeaker planar sound ?  
  
 - And the Liquid Carbon, does it really improve the HUGO sound  compared to headphone direct in the HUGO?


----------



## mike7898

Is this by any chance going to be streaming live like the very last one?
Thanks

Mike


----------



## FastAndClean

Please_ Head_-_Fi TV_, make big video coverage of the show.


----------



## joesmokey

croccap said:


> ill be bringing my th900, and i have a member table.


 
 Thanks, looks like I might have to swing by!


----------



## 414353

shiorisekine said:


> They usually bring everything.


 
 I was afraid of that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Darn! I'm officially missing something now.


----------



## gilency

Hope everybody has fun. I am freezing my butt in Chicago and wont be able to attend.


----------



## churro

First time attendee and looking forward to the event. 
  
 Will be bringing a Mophie as my phone is my only mobile source. lol
  
 I'm local to the area, so if anyone is looking for anything in particular, hollar.


----------



## immtbiker

I am in Costa Mesa and my rented chariot provided gobs of Hemi fun driving up from San Diego airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## wahsmoh

immtbiker said:


> I am in Costa Mesa and my rented chariot provided gobs of Hemi fun driving up from San Diego airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha awesome! I am making the drive tomorrow in my old Honda. I am leaving very early probably around 5 AM


----------



## Neccros

Anyone selling a Audioengine D1 in the used section>??


----------



## Stillhart

neccros said:


> Anyone selling a Audioengine D1 in the used section>??



I've got my D3 here for sale, along with my NFB-15.32 and E9.


----------



## Neccros

Im looking for another D1 hopefully... scored one last meet in CM and LOVE it...


----------



## RCSI

churro said:


> First time attendee and looking forward to the event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Good, not alone in being a first time attendee.

Aside from bringing a friendly demeanor, anything else attendee's should bring? Other than CDs/portable media device that is.


----------



## Neccros

rcsi said:


> churro said:
> 
> 
> > First time attendee and looking forward to the event.
> ...


 
 Dont feel bad... I been to one meet and still feel intimidated at my lack of knowledge... LOL


----------



## dallan

I've been going to meets for seven or eight years and i still feel a lack of knowledge at times, esp with the techs and dyi guys like Cooter. Can learn a lot though if you pay attention.


----------



## Neccros

What throws me off is I know what I like by listening but to know what terminology to use to describe anything is what kills me


----------



## mscott58

neccros said:


> What throws me off is I know what I like by listening but to know what terminology to use to describe anything is what kills me


 
 Use whatever terminology comes to mind - there's no right or wrong. In wine-tasting, for example, the terminology "wet-dog" is appropriate and accepted for certain varietals. 
  
 Cheers and happy listening


----------



## Neccros

mscott58 said:


> Use whatever terminology comes to mind - there's no right or wrong. In wine-tasting, for example, the terminology "wet-dog" is appropriate and accepted for certain varietals.
> 
> Cheers and happy listening


 
 "Yeah this amp sounds like a wet dog and its awesome!!!!"   HAHAHA


----------



## mscott58

neccros said:


> "Yeah this amp sounds like a wet dog and its awesome!!!!"   HAHAHA


 
 Exactly! Whatever floats your boat. 
  
 And to be precise, the "wet-dog" comment regards to the smell of a young zinfandel. Not a white zinfandel (what most people are used to in its commercial form) but a real meaty natural zinfandel, which is a pretty heavy red, processed with the skins of the grapes still on. 
  
 Cheers - both for wine and audio!


----------



## Insidious Meme

People can be criticized about anything. Just come with a positive attitude and a desire to learn. I've met a lot of good people along the way at meets mainly because of those two things. Everyone had to start out at one point in their lives.


----------



## Pazz

insidious meme said:


> People can be criticized about anything. Just come with a positive attitude and a desire to learn. I've met a lot of good people along the way at meets mainly because of those two things. Everyone had to start out at one point in their lives.


 
 I feel that most people at meets (not CanJam specifically) are generally just very positive and enthusiastic, otherwise, they probably wouldn't be at the meet anyway.


----------



## moedawg140

Protip: If you do not want to pay the $6 self parking and $18 valet parking at the Westin, park at the Claim Jumper area of South Coast Plaza and take this bridge that leads you to the Westin:





The Boudin SF at South Coast Plaza was scrumptious as well - it was fun hanging out and having a mini listening session with Stillhart, AxelCloris, and Netforce:


----------



## Pazz

Does anyone here actually live in OC? Would you be kind enough to let a poor student sleep on your floor for Saturday night? I have a bedroll...


----------



## CanLab

Woo Hoo!!! 10 hours away!!!


----------



## sonictransducer

Any advice on how to get to sleep when you can't stop thinking about CanJam?


----------



## CanLab

I'm like the old Mervyn's commercial: OPEN OPEN OPEN...


----------



## joe

Just under nine hours...


----------



## mikemercer

sonictransducer said:


> Any advice on how to get to sleep when you can't stop thinking about CanJam?


 
 for ME??
  
 last night - after driving 9 hours! couldn't sleep:
 Ambien - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Rockin' Rickie Lee Jones in DSD on the Schiit IGGY (cant pronounce it - but Jason said IGGY is FINE) + Cavalli Liquid Glass and the nu MrSpeakers ETHER was a grand experience!
  
 especially since I heard the original wooden proto - and got to hear the same Booka Shade track I heard on that proto ("Body Language") on the final product today was XTRA SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## UJ95x

Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?


----------



## luvandp3ace

I've been dreaming of going to CanJam since my college days... Just flew in from SF, rented a car, got my Airbnb and had Korean food. 

I'm fairly newb at this audio stuff, but you folks are so welcoming! First timers! If you'd like to huddle together let me know and wait in line at some of the more popular exhibits let me know! Primary interests for me are in-ears. And I'll be doing magic tricks for anyone who is interested (we're lounging around... Why not?)


----------



## luvandp3ace

uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?




I once brought all of my gear to a meet in Seattle some years back. Everything I owned was on display at all of the other desks, and I ended up just leaving my stuff at another Headfier's desk to be used as samples.  pretty chill stuff.


----------



## Neccros

uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?


 
  
 Bring some headphones your used to in case you want to test them on a amp or DAC to hear the differences.  Um you could bring a source as well to try headphones on the music you listen to... 
  
 Otherwise just show up!


----------



## Kamakahah

uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?




All you need to bring is yourself. 
Your own music or player that you're familiar with can also be helpful. Some bring a pair of headphones or earphones they are familiar with for reference purposes as well. 

I find it's best to travel light. You don't want to lug a bunch of gear around all day. Or maybe you do. Either way is A-OK


----------



## UJ95x

kamakahah said:


> All you need to bring is yourself.
> Your own music or player that you're familiar with can also be helpful. Some bring a pair of headphones or earphones they are familiar with for reference purposes as well.
> 
> I find it's best to travel light. You don't want to lug a bunch of gear around all day. Or maybe you do. Either way is A-OK


 

 Awesome. Thanks for the reply 
 Will probably just do that then...my gear isn't anything that anybody there hasn't used, and one of my headphones is broken anyway. A couple of spare batteries for my phone should suffice


----------



## UJ95x

luvandp3ace said:


> I've been dreaming of going to CanJam since my college days... Just flew in from SF, rented a car, got my Airbnb and had Korean food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Would be interested in "huddling up" some place. Let me know if you get a group together


----------



## adorable

1. Bring easy walking shoes.
2. Expect to spend 3-4 hours going from headphone to headphone to get to about everything. More time if you're chatty or really need to test them.
3. Take notes with your phone or memo book. Ears and memory will affect how you perceive things. Rate them as you go. Retest ones you like a lot and want.
4. Bring your audio player if you have one, or something you can use for reference along with a pair of headphones you own. This will let you hear how well other headphones and hear are versus what you have. 

Other than that, park at South Coast if you don't mind the walk, ask questions - everyone is happy to explain, don't hog but do try different music with each pair, have fun.

Last year's was lots of fun, with LCD and Cavalli topping my list.


----------



## nonamodnar

uj95x said:


> Would be interested in "huddling up" some place. Let me know if you get a group together



Ditto. Just flew in from Idaho and now enjoying SoCal weather. I am excited for the CanJam to begin in a couple hours.


----------



## mikemercer

uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?


 
 like other fellaz said:
  
_*JUST BRING YOURSELVES!*_
  
 and some tunes - on your phones, memory sticks, laptops, DAPs - whatevs!!!!
  
 yeah hooh!
  
 a lil L8night Canjammin' w/ my boy @soundmanmike


----------



## XERO1

uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?


 

 Power Bars!


----------



## shiorisekine

finally heading to sleep see ya in 4 hours.


----------



## bmichels

mikemercer said:


> for ME??
> 
> last night - after driving 9 hours! couldn't sleep:
> Ambien -
> ...


 
  
 Listening to DSD on the Yggdrasil !!  I thought *it did not play DSD *??
  
 Re the ETHER, do you consider it at the level of the LCD-X (that I have but have...confort problem with.  So...looking for an alternative) ?  Is it easier to drive than the LCD-X  (with a NON-Amped DAP)


----------



## mikemercer

shiorisekine said:


> finally heading to sleep see ya in 4 hours.


 
 see ya bro!!
  
 gotta goto my car get my other kicks
 some BIT more listening - than hittin' the rack myself!!!!


----------



## mikemercer

bmichels said:


> Listening to DSD on the Yggdrasil !!  I thought it did not play DSD ???


 
 must've! Dan Clark set it up - was using Audirvana - (I use Amarra Symphony and nu Amarra  -soon-to-be-released- player)
  
 and it sounded GR8!!
  
 maybe he had another lil' DAC back there for that - 
 but even the hi rez PCM sounded GR8 (I'm not a big DSD guy - have some - but...)
 its cool though
  
 DAMN the MrSpeakers ETHER was SO light, comfy, and so musically engaging it was DOPE


----------



## bmichels

mikemercer said:


> must've! Dan Clark set it up - was using Audirvana - (I use Amarra Symphony and nu Amarra  -soon-to-be-released- player)
> 
> and it sounded GR8!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 thank you Mike.  And do you believe that the ETHER will be easy enough to drive to be used with a NON amped DAP ?


----------



## mikemercer

bmichels said:


> thank you Mike.  And do you believe that the ETHER will be easy enough to drive to be used with a NON amped DAP ?


 





  
 Are you askin cuz you know I'm silly enough to LUV my _*AK240+Lehmann Audio Traveler (via DHC Comp4 90degree mini-mini)*_??

  
 I know, but I LUV headroom...
  
 I brought that portable rig to Dans hotel room today - hoping to CHECK THAT OUT w/ ETHER
 NO joke...
  
 but, of course, I left my Grado 1/4"-to-mini adapter at our suite at the Hilton
 (its down the street - and thank God I got Upgraded - because I LOVE Westin and was finally gonna use my points there - well, first-world problems, right??)
  
 BUT - I WILL TRY ETHER on my AK240 - and, the rig - and report back brotha


----------



## Kamakahah

Yeah, who needs sleep. Rock on. 
I keep telling myself I should call it, but then another hour passes.


----------



## mrspeakers

bmichels said:


> Listening to DSD on the Yggdrasil !!  I thought *it did not play DSD* ??
> 
> Re the ETHER, do you consider it at the level of the LCD-X (that I have but have...confort problem with.  So...looking for an alternative) ?  Is it easier to drive than the LCD-X  (with a NON-Amped DAP)




It doesn't play DSD native but Audirvana can't Amarra can convert it on the fly to PCM. The files for the Rickie Lee were very good quality source.


----------



## mikemercer

bmichels said:


> Listening to DSD on the Yggdrasil !!  I thought *it did not play DSD *??
> 
> Re the ETHER, do you consider it at the level of the LCD-X (that I have but have...confort problem with.  So...looking for an alternative) ?  Is it easier to drive than the LCD-X  (with a NON-Amped DAP)


 
 I DO!! Consider i possibly Beyond the Level of my LCD-X!
 music-playback-wise.
  
 It's actually got more air, and a more organic/natural feel.
 The transient attack sounded UN-matched to me - on the Liquid Glass + CEntrance HiFi-M8..
  
 Can't WAIT to put it thru its paces.
  
 But,
 it could be my New Reference!!!!


----------



## reddog

mikemercer said:


> I DO!! Consider i possibly Beyond the Level of my LCD-X!
> music-playback-wise.
> 
> It's actually got more air, and a more organic/natural feel.
> ...



Hey Mike you rock, thanks so much for sharing your impressions. I have already preordered the ETHER and your words help me cope with wait and the anticipation.

P.s Hope your wife is doing better.


----------



## deuter

Lot of exciting new gear, hope you guy video it.


----------



## Currawong

bmichels said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that I have the nicest hotel rig I'm listening to right now!
> ...


 
  
 It's a Schiit Wyrd. Makes quite a difference to the USB input. 
  


fastandclean said:


> Please_ Head_-_Fi TV_, make big video coverage of the show.


 
  
 I hope to do more videos. Not sure exactly what of yet though! 
  


uj95x said:


> Hey guys, first time attendee here (for both CanJam or Can-related meet ups in general). Is there anything in particular that is recommended to bring? Don't have much gear of my own. Can we just show up like that?


 
  
 A cleared credit card? I kid...
  
 If anything, maybe a microSD card with adaptor full of your favourite music if you want to try DAPs. A CD for some full-sized rigs and/or a USB thumb drive. Sources at tables vary.
  
 Otherwise, yourself! Come up, say hi, and forgive me if I ask you to say your forum name twice as years of living in Japan has screwed with my ability to understand 'merican accents.


----------



## mikemercer

reddog said:


> Hey Mike you rock, thanks so much for sharing your impressions. I have already preordered the ETHER and your words help me cope with wait and the anticipation.
> 
> P.s Hope your wife is doing better.


 
 thanX brotha!!!
 I wholly appreciate those words!!
 CONGRATS!!!!
  
 Yeah, VERY interesting, gotta get a power-nap in - but...
  
 Been rockin my FAVE Audezes - LCD-2 w/ Fazor, LCD-XC, and my EL-8s (open-backs) via the new ALO International+ OPT Edition (have OG International - Studio Six, Pan Am, Island, Key, hmm - anyway) - the International is, IMHO - the most musically engaging portable ALO has done to-date!!

  
 I'm hearing things in the EL-8s and LCD-2s I prefer in the lower midband - the overall gestalt - the dynamic power  - their dimension
 but the ETHER just had this imaging magic - 
  
  
 ETHER stands out in sheer holographic-like-staging!
  
 GOTTA put em to the TEST!!!!
  
 VERY excited


----------



## Lethe

currawong said:


> I hope to do more videos. Not sure exactly what of yet though!


 
 If possible, can you or anyone who is able to please record and post videos of some of the more interesting lectures, demos and panels? Please? Thank you in advance >_<


----------



## bmichels

- Can someone try to get (steal) infos from * CHORD  *about their *"project xxxx"* that should be released at Munich ?  The infamous DAC/Headphone AMP with the 160.000 taps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Is it some sort of a *NEW QBD with headphone amp *?
  
 - Also if someone can compare the *MrSpeaker ETHER* with the *Hifiman HE1000* i will appreciate.


----------



## UJ95x

Going to be a couple of hours late. My ride got into an accident and I'm just now heading out


----------



## adorable

OPs - continue posting meet photos, etc here, or like last year, in a separate meeting thread in the other forum? Don't see I've up yet...


----------



## warrenpchi

*Click here for the CanJam SoCal 2015 Impressions Thread folks!  *


----------



## warrenpchi

And please, don't forget to visit the seminars!  Pick up a copy of the show guide for details.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the meantime, here's a preview of the seminar schedule:


----------



## riva audio

. *RIVA's Turbo X entertaining the registration line this morning. Come visit us in Bolsa Chica on the 3rd floor to meet the team and hear the Turbo X Bluetooth Mobile Speaker! *


----------



## rosedac

warrenpchi said:


> Now that the video is out... and your audition priorities have been reset... here is the show map and exhibitor list as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 warrenpchi, what kind of desktop audio and speakers are available on the third floor?  I might swing by later since I'm only a couple of miles away, however, I was wondering if there will be any McKintosh headphone amp around to listen to, as well.  Thanks.


----------



## RHA Team

Quick photo pre-opening this morning, be sure to stop by at the Terrace Pavilion!


----------



## Sonic77

I talked to Mr Watts. I will share some info. The next dac will cost around $13k it will be special. He said other products are in the works but did not disclose what. Everything will be disclosed at the Munich audio show.


----------



## joe

All the impressions are appearing *here*!


----------



## Currawong

I've re-opened this thread in case anyone who hasn't already come has questions before tomorrow. Please post impressions in the impressions thread linked in the other posts.


----------



## bmichels

magiccabbage said:


> Thats the Chord Hugo TT - I will be reviewing it if anyone is interested let me know


 
  
 Of course I am interested : I already own a HUGO, and I am very septical to the fact that it will be worthy to upgrade to the TT since it uses the same technology/Chip/Number of TAPS.  But only a listening test can tell...


----------



## mikemercer

ALL POINTS BULLETIN: 

 Lost my Audeze/EL-8 case
New case (bigger Pelican case)
Has EL8 open-backs
My AK240
DHC Comp4
Lehmannaudio Traveler

Can't type more now...
BUT PLS PEOPLE - I work just as hard as all of you for all of it
PLS PASS THE WORD

Most Sincerely,
Michael Mercer


----------



## doublea71

mikemercer said:


> ALL POINTS BULLETIN:
> 
> Lost my Audeze/EL-8 case
> New case (bigger Pelican case)
> ...


 

 Ouch! Best of luck getting it back - any security cams that might help you?


----------



## mscott58

mikemercer said:


> ALL POINTS BULLETIN:
> 
> Lost my Audeze/EL-8 case
> New case (bigger Pelican case)
> ...


 
 Oh no! Is history repeating what happened at CES with your XC's?


----------



## JACONE

doublea71 said:


> Ouch! Best of luck getting it back - any security cams that might help you?


 

 Double ouch! - I'd like to think the head-fi community would return them if found.
  
 Best wishes!


----------



## mscott58

jacone said:


> Double ouch! - I'd like to think the head-fi community would return them if found.
> 
> Best wishes!


 
 Would hope so as well, but there was also a pair of Noble K10 Universals stolen from an exhibitor's table today, as well as other things that were taken. Sad...


----------



## JACONE

mscott58 said:


> Would hope so as well, but there was also a pair of Noble K10 Universals stolen from an exhibitor's table today, as well as other things that were taken. Sad...


 

 I heard JH also lost 2 sets of Leylas as well.
  
 I was thinning about this and much of a PITA it might be, maybe exhibitors should ask for and hold IDs if folks want to demo products.


----------



## mscott58

jacone said:


> I heard JH also lost 2 sets of Leylas as well.
> 
> I was thinning about this and much of a PITA it might be, maybe exhibitors should ask for and hold IDs if folks want to demo products.


 
 Makes me even more sad. 
  
 Most crimes are ones that are purely due to opportunities arising, and hope that is the case here, that people weren't coming to the show just to swipe stuff.


----------



## Trager

jacone said:


> I heard JH also lost 2 sets of Leylas as well.


 
 Yikes, that's rough!
  
 Also, it wasn't me, even if the thought did briefly cross my mind. Man, those things are lovely.


----------



## AudioMan612

I believe it was a pair of Roxanne's and a pair of Layla's if I remember correctly.  I was at their table when they realized that they were short a pair of Layla's.  Somewhat ironically, that's where I lost my flash drive.  It fell out of my pocket there, and I remembered that I had sat down there and got it back about an hour later.


----------



## Ike1985

Were the stolen headphones audeze 2.2?


----------



## reddog

mscott58 said:


> Makes me even more sad.
> 
> Most crimes are ones that are purely due to opportunities arising, and hope that is the case here, that people weren't coming to the show just to swipe stuff.



+1 what he said. I was setting up for a outdoor wedding, and groom had a small bag taken, that had the marriage licence and bottle of wine. Who ever took it, saw a opportunity and snagged it. I really dislike thieves. I hope the video cameras catch someone. And sorry to Mike and all the other folk, who had something taken.


----------



## DPogster

@mike mercer, sorry to hear that. I'd like to think your items were just misplaced and someone with a kind heart will return them to you once found but the world sometimes just doesn't turn this way. If someone did take your items I hope the guilty party is found and penalized accordingly. I can't believe anyone from the headfi community would purposely steal items from other people. It's a shame as these types of people have tarnished all the good work that the organizers and vendors have put in to make these types of meets possible. :mad:


----------



## Currawong

http://www.head-fi.org/t/758649/canjam-socal-2015-impressions-thread


----------

